# Hecht 160cm!!!!



## MeyerChri (4. August 2009)

Hey alle zusammen,

ICh habe vorhin in der zeitung gelesen dass hier im umkreis (Osterholz Scharmbeck) ein hecht gefangen worden sein soll mit 1,60m länge!!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes

Hat da noch jemand was von gehört und kann das überhaupt angehen oder ist das nur ein Zahlendreher (1,06?)

Gruß Christian


----------



## allrounderab (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

pffffffffff,hechte zwischen 1,40 und 1,50 m werden gefangen,aber 1,60.könnte sein aber eher unwahrscheinlich.evtl war es ja ein kapitaler von 1,48 und man hat 12 cm zugemogelt.


----------



## zanderzone (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.. Muss ein Zahlendreher gewesen sein.. wenn nicht, dann möchte ich den gerne sehen!!!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

wie wärs einfach mit nem bild??


----------



## derNershofer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

a weng seher groß


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



fabi123 schrieb:


> wie wärs einfach mit nem bild??



Der passte leider nicht drauf:q


----------



## flasha (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Der Hecht hatte 17kg.

http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Landkreis%20Osterholz/12513/Riesenhecht+aus+der+Hamme+gezogen.html


----------



## Zacharias Zander (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Lächerlich,der ist niemals 1m60!!!


----------



## frogile (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

JOa eher 106 cm


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Dann kommt wohl 1,16m eher hin, oder 1,26m, so schlapp wie der Bauch aussieht. :g

Sprachlich ist die Verwechselung von 1,16 und 1,60 durch eine angel-unkundigen Schreiberling am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## Student (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Link zum Bild: http://media5.weser-kurier.de/media/267/12493094348880/5581101_41.jpg

Wenn der Hecht 1,6 m lang ist, dann kommt der Fänger als größter noch lebender Mensch bestimmt bald ins Guiness Buch der Rekorde! :q

Trotzdem ein schöner Hecht, Petri Heil!


----------



## Bassey (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

lol, Reporter sind manchmal zu lustig ^^


----------



## antonio (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

fische sind die einzigen lebewese, die nach dem tod wachsen.
ist zwar ein schöner hecht aber nicht 160 cm.

antonio


----------



## Dart (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Lächerlich,der ist niemals 1m60!!!


Der hatte auch niemals 17kg!:q


----------



## Micha:R (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

jop  dickes petri .. ein schöner atzen #6


----------



## allrounderab (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

da haben wir es ja.schönes tier aber höchstens 1.30 und das nicht,ob 17 kg stimmen wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.
den schreiber des textes ein großes lob,das wird jeder lesen.muaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Der ist nicht annähernd 1,30 und 34 Pfund ist wohl auch reichlich übertrieben. Eher 1,06 bei knapp 20 Pfund!


----------



## DRU (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

jupp eher 17 Pfund


----------



## Zacharias Zander (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Der hatte auch niemals 17kg!:q




Stimmt!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::q:q:q


----------



## Costas (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

meine schätzung:
1,16m
12kg


----------



## maki1980 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Laut Wiki kann der Hecht ca. 180 cm groß werden..... 
In Hamburger Eichbaumsee habe ich mal einen wirklich großen unter der Eisdecke gesehen. Dies ist aber bestimmt schon 10- 15 Jahre her, ob der wohl noch lebt?

Jedenfalls denke ich auch, dass der abgebildete Hecht eher bei der 110cm Marke liegt.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## antonio (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

wenn man mal von ner schulterbreite von 70 cm ausgeht und das ist schon ganz ordentlich,
dann kommt man auf nen guten meter.
der kerl müßte mindestens nen meter breite schultern haben. 


antonio


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

versucht mal entspannt 17 Kg so zu halten -- eher 17 Pfund und 1.06 cm

Uli


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Das haben die von der Zeitung vergeigt, 1,06 bei 17Pfund könnte stimmen. Größer und schwerer ist der nicht!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

ich glaub auch nicht das der 17 kilo hat.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Sehr schöner Hecht, aber sicherlich keine 160cm -.-


----------



## MeyerChri (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

:q ok denn sind wir uns ja alle einig #6
Und danke für den link habe es nur in der zeitung gelesen und da war kein bild drin :m


----------



## Esoxfreund (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ich sag auch der hat 1,06 und wiegt 17 Pfund und nicht mehr :q


----------



## King_Of_Aal (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Niemals 1,60m. Ich hab schon Riesenhechte gesehen die richtig fette Hängebäuche hatten , das ist hier nichtmal der Fall , niemals 17kg und 1,6m!!!


----------



## Eisbär14 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Wenn der 160 cm und 17 kg hat ,dann bin ich 3,50m groß und 400 kg schwer.
Eher 1.06 und 17 Pfund wenn überhaupt.


----------



## welsfaenger (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

also mein 120er mit 31 Pfund war deutlich größer. Ich schätze den Hecht auf maximal 20 pfd. und maximal 1,10 m.

Grüße


----------



## BARSCH123 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

wen der hecht 1,60 m  lang war dan müste der fänger ja über 3 m groß sein. ( mal wieder typisch zeitung )#d


----------



## Pikepauly (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Nach der Berechnungsformel die Jan Eggers mal verbreitet hatte ist der ca. 110 cm, deshalb denke ich auch dass das eigentlich 106 cm und 17 Pfd. heissen sollte.


----------



## Squirrelina (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

jaja es ist sommer.......:vik:

aber dem fänger trotzdem petri ist ein toller fisch-nur schade das durch die zeitung der super fisch etwas schlecht gemacht wird von seiten der zeitung aus....aber was macht man nicht alles um leser zu werben und zu bekommen!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Wenn der 160 cm und 17 kg hat ,dann bin ich 3,50m groß und 400 kg schwer.
> Eher 1.06 und 17 Pfund wenn überhaupt.



Den Tipp gebe ich auch ab, obwohl..... |kopfkrat
wenn´s stimmen würde....... |kopfkrat

Dann würde ich gerne "ein Bild von Dir" sehen. :q
3,50 m groß und 400 kg schwer. :q #6
Es wär ein gaudi. :q


----------



## Locke4865 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Bei 17 Pfund wirds aber mit den 7 kg reines Fleischgewicht ziemlich eng
aber 1,60 m ist der nie und bestimmt aber keine 17 kg schwer


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Der Artikel ist wahrscheinlich völliger Quatsch.
Weiß einer, ob die Ungarn wirklich Dill mögen???:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Wenn der 160 cm und 17 kg hat ,dann bin ich 3,50m groß und 400 kg schwer.



Dann haben wir nicht nur den ersten Hecht >1,50 sondern nebenbei auch noch den Yeti gefunden! :vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ich kenn jemand der ist 3,50 mtr. gross.


----------



## pfefferladen (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Lächerlich,höchstens 1,20m und 24 Pfund.
Den größten den ich je sah hatte 1,38m und das war ein Monster.
Kurz vor der Grenze zum Krokodil. :vik:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Bei 17 Pfund wirds aber mit den 7 kg reines Fleischgewicht ziemlich eng
> aber 1,60 m ist der nie und bestimmt aber keine 17 kg schwer


Wenn 17Kilo in Wirklichkeit nur 17Pfund sind, dann sind im gleichen Artikel 7Kilo...? Verstehense#6


----------



## Franky (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hmmmm... Ob er so zubereitet wird? http://www.umiz.at/rdb/link.php?id=52 :q:q


----------



## Khaane (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Der hat nie und nimmer 1,60 cm - die maximale Armspannweite eines Menschen, enstspricht etwa der eigenen Körperlänge, wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue, so müsste der Fänger 1,20 cm sein. 

Schade um den anmutigen Fisch, Hecht schmeckt ziemlich "bescheiden" - Da lass ich ihn lieber im Wasser als im Kochtopf schwimmen.


----------



## williwurm (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

|kopfkrat|kopfkratder hat 40cm von zöligen abgebrochen dan stimt das maß auch |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q:q:q:q


----------



## jungangler 93 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

das mit dem bild kann nicht sein. aber generel könnte ein hecht schon 1,6m groß werden. ich hab mal nen bild von nem hecht aus em gardasee gesehen der extrem gigantisch war.


----------



## pohlk (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Und um noch mehr Öl ins Feuer zu kippen: Der größte je im Bodden gefangene Hecht wog 68 Pfund. (vom Fischer mit netzten gefangen....)

Der dürfte dann die 1,60 m sicher schon kratzen....


----------



## Blauzahn (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Mensch, seht ihr denn nicht, dass die Aufnahme mit einem Fisheye gemacht wurde ?
In Wirklichkeit ist der Hecht 16 Meter lang und wiegt 17 Zentner, dabei ist gut zu erkennen, dass der Fänger der weltbekannte "Riese Monkeponkedu" ist, mit einer (Arm)Spannweite von 35 Metern |bigeyes
Abgesehen davon wirkt in Zeitungen generell eine Aufnahme viel kleiner (nicht nur bei Fischen), als sie in Wirklichkeit ist.
Das liegt wohl an der "Pressefreiheit" oder wie man das nennt :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



pohlk schrieb:


> Und um noch mehr Öl ins Feuer zu kippen: Der größte je im Bodden gefangene Hecht wog 68 Pfund. (vom Fischer mit netzten gefangen....)


Der größte je in DE gefangene Hecht wog mindestens 81 Pfund, vom Fischer Lustig im Mauersee in Masurn mit Staknetzen gefangen, als er einen mit 43 Pfund quer im Maul hatte und durch den Fight dumm auffiel. (Quelle: "Der Hecht", Blinker, 1.Auflage)

Merke: 40Pfder Hechte sind nur die Futterfische! :m

Der größte je in Irland gefangene Hecht wog 72 englische Pfund (fast 66 deutsche), irgendwann in 1750+ gefangen, noch bis 1910 ausgestellt gewesen. (Quelle: "Der Hecht", Blinker, 1.Auflage)

Am 1.06.1975 wurde ein toter 1,51m Hecht von noch 50 Pfd gewogen im Günzstausee bei Oberegg gefunden. (Quelle: "Der Hecht", Blinker, 1.Auflage)

Der größte Europäische Nord-Hecht (Esox lucius) hatte nach zumindest glaubwürdigen Überlieferungen (aus den vorigen Jahrhunden) eine Länge von 2,13m und ca. 80kg, aus dem Ural. Natürlich ohne Foto und ohne notarielle Beglaubigung. (Quelle: Weltrekordfische im Web)

Der größte Amerkanische Musky-Seenhecht (Esox masquinongy) hatte nach zumindest glaubwürdigen Überlieferunen (aus den vorigen Jahrhunden) eine Länge von 2,44m, aus den großen Seen. Natürlich ohne Foto und ohne notarielle Beglaubigung. (Quelle: Weltrekordfische im Web)

Per se halte ich das für gut möglich. :g
Nur sind solche großen Esoxiden schwer mit der Angel, und selbst schwerlich mit Stellnetzen zu fangen, wenn schon, dann mit Zug- oder Wurfnetzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Interessant dazu auch ein Vergleich:
Ein "Gemeiner Delfin" ist zwischen 1,70 und 2,40 Meter lang und wiegt 60 bis 75 Kilogramm.

Wie letztens in Wissenschaftjournalen zu lesen war, erzeugt ein solcher Delfin einen Vorschub von 100kp = ca. 1000N im Wasser, wie durch Luftbläschenanalysen herausgerechent.

Wieviel erzeugt ein so großer Hecht? Ich schätze im ersten Zustoß noch ein bischen mehr.

Auch ein Fakt:

Esox von geschätzt etwa 20kg tötet 2 Angler.
Die waren in einem schmalen Holtpaddelboot unterwegs, hakten den Hecht und wurden von dem bei der Landung gekentert.
Nach Hilfeleistung und Bergung starben die Angler an Unterkühlung.
(Quelle: Bootsangeln, Ulrich Basan, Sportverlag Berlin 1985, S.159)

Und das man durch einen unter dem Boot wendenden Hecht in schwere schaukelnde Seenot kommen kann.
So in Schweden passiert.


----------



## jerkfreak (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Also gut, über die wahre Größe des Hechtes aus dem Bericht haben wir ja jetzt schon genug diskutiert und es steht fest, dass er wohl das Gewicht in Pfd und nicht Kilogramm hat...!

Zu den Monsterhechten: Das in den Bodden bspw, aber wohl auch in einigen großen Talsperren und Stauseen Deutschlands noch Hechte über 50Pfd ihr Unwesen treiben, darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, das ist FAKT!!! Siehe bspw den Kracher aus der Bigge letzten Herbst, der wieder "an der 50 kratzte"...!

Fische über 1,60m sind mir zumindest noch nicht mit Fotomaterial bekannt und auch an ein Bild mit nem 1,50m kann ich mich spontan nicht erinnern...! Das es schon Fische über 50Pfd (deutsche Pfd) gab, is amtlich...! Auch aus dem Gardasee (was Jungangler 93 ansprach) hab ich schon gigantische Fische (in einem Angelgeschäft dort unten) auf Bildern gesehn! Gut fotografiert, aber keine 50er...!!!

In diesem Sinne, Petri auf eurer Jagd nach dem 1,60m Esox...!  Und auf der Jagd nach eurem personal Best!

Grüße,
Jerkfreak


----------



## maesox (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Oder im Harz...|supergri 


Märchen werden eben auch noch heute immer wieder gerne erzählt#h


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Zitat Weser-Kurier:







Immerhin bringt der Hecht reine sieben Kilogramm Fleisch auf die Waage: „Da werden wir wohl mehrmals davon essen“. Selbst dann, wenn die Kinder und die Schwiegereltern kräftig bei der Mahlzeit mithelfen. Zubereitet wird der Hecht bei Murkens übrigens in Stücke geschnitten und in einem Sud mit Pilzen, Zwiebeln und Dill. „So wie ihn die Ungarn gerne essen“, erzählt Werner Murken.

Mal angenommen es war wirklich ein Hecht von 1,60m.

Ich finde es eine Frechheit den nicht wieder schwimmen zu lassen. Falls es so ein Ausnahmefisch auch wirklich war.?????????????|bla:#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@maesox

Matze, wenn die hier vom Verein so intensive Forellenmast für Hechte betreiben, so Größenordnungen von 100kg im Frühjahr gibts da locker für 'nen großen, wird hier mehr als nur ein Rekordhecht herangezüchtet. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Mal angenommen es war wirklich ein Hecht von 1,60m.
> 
> Ich finde es eine Frechheit den nicht wieder schwimmen zu lassen. Falls es so ein Ausnahmefisch auch wirklich war.


2 Aussagen dazu:

Es wäre eine Frechheit für die anderen Fische und auch Hechte, den wieder reinzusetzen, ein Fischfrevel gegen den Großhechtbestand.

Und höchstwahrscheinlich würde so einen Fisch erfolgreich bis zur Landung an der Angel gedrillt, nie jemand lebendig zurücksetzen, da der so lange ausgepowert wäre, dass er danach quasi garantiert eingeht. 
Das passiert schon mit genügend vielen "normalen" zu lange gedrillten Hechten, sobald mehr als ein paar Minuten lang gedrillt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Zu den Monsterhechten: Das in den Bodden bspw, aber wohl auch in einigen großen Talsperren und Stauseen Deutschlands noch Hechte über 50Pfd ihr Unwesen treiben, darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, das ist FAKT!!! Siehe bspw den Kracher aus der Bigge letzten Herbst, der wieder "an der 50 kratzte"...!


Die gibt es immer wieder, und werden immer wieder mal gefangen, eben die fangbaren.



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Fische über 1,60m sind mir zumindest noch nicht mit Fotomaterial bekannt und auch an ein Bild mit nem 1,50m kann ich mich spontan nicht erinnern...!
> In diesem Sinne, Petri auf eurer Jagd nach dem 1,60m Esox...!  Und auf der Jagd nach eurem personal Best!


Es gibt eins, von einem kanadische Esox Lucius von angeblich ca. 1,80m, eben ein Foto von Fänger (Indianer) und Familie, gefangen mit Netz aktiv, sicher über 1,50m groß, aber die Foto-Experten streiten sich bis heute, wie lang, und ob 1,76m oder nur 1,70m ... :q :q

Der arme gute Mann hat den Fisch nämlich nach dem Foto einfach aufgegessen, und sich nicht bei der Rekord-geilen Presse und Medien gemeldet, die im ein paar Tausender dafür geboten hätten. 
So ist Fortuna wohl manchmal. :q

Und kanadische Hechte weit im Norden haben nicht so optimale Lebensbedingungen wie hier in DE, da ist noch ein bischen mehr Winter.


----------



## maesox (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

...nein,er wäre schon viel früher an Laichverhärtung verendet!!

Über das Releasen eines solchen Hechtes braucht man eh erst gar nicht zu diskutieren,weils eh Schwachfug ist...sorry


----------



## zander-ralf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Moin Leute,

ich finde es extrem unfair einem Angler, der eventuell auch mal hier 'reinschaut, seinen schönen Fang so madig zu machen.
Mit Sicherheit hat ein Zeitungsblödel das Maß und Gewicht, warum auch immer, produziert. 
Jeder von uns wäre stolz auf einen solchen, schönen Hecht. 
Dann hat der Mann auch noch richtig gehandelt und einen großen Räuber, wahrscheinlich waidgerecht getötet und wird den Fisch mit seiner Familie essen.
Was bitte hat der Mann falsch gemacht?
... und nun schön locker bleiben, etwas schämen und ein kleines bißchen nachdenken.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Die Kritik bezog sich auch nicht auf den Angler, der hat seinen Fisch gefangen, ein respektabler Hecht, und für ihn ein Glücksfang. 
Kann man ihm schon gratulieren! #6

Herbe schelte muss sich aber die schreibende Presse (oder wer anders verantwortlich) gefallen lassen, die wahrscheinlich aus einem "1Meter6 und 17 hat er" nicht 1,06m und 17pfd = 8,5kg gemeldet, sondern einen riesigen Rekordwert von 1,60m und dazu ein beidemale unpassendes Gewicht von 17kg "gemacht" hat.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@Zander Ralf
Wenn die Grössenangaben von dem Angler kommen ist er schlicht gesagt ein Aufschneider.
Wenn der Quatsch von den Presseleuten kommt, sind sie schlicht gesagt nicht sorgfältig genug. Und Du bist viel zu unentspannt.


----------



## zander-ralf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Moin Pikepauly,

warst Du stolz auf den schönen Hecht, auf Deinen Forumsbild?
Ich glaube nie und nimmer, dass der Mann solche Angaben gemacht hat. Außerdem hat man als "Zeitungsfuzzi" bei solch einer Recherche wohl mindestens einen Zollstock in der Tasche.
Zum Thema Entspannung: Ich sitze hier wirklich absolut locker mit einem schönen Single Malt und unterhalte mich echt gut. Wie schön, dass man hier (meistens) seine freie Meinung äußern darf!#6

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## maesox (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Es sind hier alle alt genug,um zu begreiffen was da schief gelaufen ist. Also nimmt das hier wohl niemand so ernst,wie es vielleicht den Anschein hat#h


----------



## goeddoek (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@ zander-ralf

oooch, Du - hier darf man immer seine freie Meinung sagen. So lange es nicht gegen die Boardregeln verstößt |supergri

Groeten naa Oostfreesland


----------



## Allerangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Habe keine Ahnung was hier los ist, bei uns wir mindestens ein Hecht über 1,50m die Woche gefangen |supergri bei Euch nicht #c 

*duck und weg* 


Und nochmal von mir ein dickes Petri #6


----------



## Pikepauly (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@Zander Ralf
Um dein Getränk beneide ich Dich im Moment ein bischen.

Dein letztes Posting ist absolut ok, nur in dem davor hast Du zum Nachdenken und schämen aufgefordert. Danach ist mir gar nicht. 
Ob irgendjemand einen kapitalen Fisch isst oder nicht geht mich nichts an und interessiert mich auch nicht.

Natürlich ist man stolz auf einen Meterhecht aber das verschleisst sich wie alles andere im Leben auch. So 2 bis 3 Stück im Jahr dürfen es schon sein.


----------



## fischklöten (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

#hes gibt sie also doch ""fast" noch 156m 29kg |bigeyes gesehen mit bild bei :mangeln-x.de/index.../Rekord-Hecht-aus Polen.:m

bitte genau so eingeben sonst kommste schwer auf die seite ,und dann gleich den ersten link,"KUCKST DU"|bigeyes


----------



## The_Pitbull (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Zander Ralf
> Um dein Getränk beneide ich Dich im Moment ein bischen.
> 
> Dein letztes Posting ist absolut ok, nur in dem davor hast Du zum Nachdenken und schämen aufgefordert. Danach ist mir gar nicht.
> ...


 
Hi ich beneide ihn nicht sitze grad vor nen Glenfiddich der geilste Whisky überhaupt hehe.Gruß Pitti


----------



## zander-ralf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Moin Exil-Butenfrees,

logisch hast Du recht!

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
Eala frya Fresena!

zander-ralf


----------



## zander-ralf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Pitti, 'n Glenfiddich kann man trinken, wenn kein besserer da ist! Leg mal ein bißchen was an und besorge Dir einen *Bladnoch *oder einen *Aberlour* und ein paar Nosing-Glases; dann hast was richtig Geiles.#6

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## Pikepauly (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ihr trinkt in der Woche Schnaps?
Das darf ich leider nicht.
Weder meine Frau noch mein Arzt erlauben das.


----------



## steinar80 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Landkreis%20Osterholz/12513/Riesenhecht+aus+der+Hamme+gezogen.html

wie wär es mal mit lesen! 



> Immerhin bringt der Hecht reine sieben Kilogramm Fleisch auf die Waage: „Da werden wir wohl mehrmals davon essen“.



nie und nimmer 10 kilo abfall

schreiberlehrling


----------



## Grayline (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Soooo, da hier alle so lustig am raten von Gewicht und Länge sind - würde ich mal gerne eure Einschätzung zu diesem Fisch haben.

Gefangen haben ich ihn vor 3,5 Jahren in Schweden. Warum keiner von uns eine Waage geschgweige denn ein Maßband mit hatte versteh ich bis heute nicht, aber ich will mich  nach 3,5 jahren nicht schon wieder aufregen ;D zum glück hatten wir eine kamera mit! 



http://img6.*ih.us/img6/8366/schweden05018.jpg


----------



## williwurm (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

#cja ja der hecht und sein fänger, beide übertreiben ein bischen|kopfkrat|kopfkratoder der hat ein gummiband zun messen gehabt:m


----------



## welsfaenger (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@grayline

ich würde auf 105 - 110 cm tippen, aber dafür so um die 18-20 pfd.

Nee habe gerade nochmal mit meinem 101er verglichen, Der Hecht hat maximal 105 eher so um die 100 cm.
Hier nochmal zwei Vergleichsbilder, vom Belly 101cm (Gewicht nicht bekannt) und das Bild mit dem organgen T-Shirt 120 cm, 28pfd.

Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

hier die Bilder:


----------



## zanderzone (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Das ist echt geil von der Zeitung!!

Hier mal zum vergleich ein Hecht von 1,40 cm und 23 kg!!!

Quelle: fischhitparade.de


----------



## flexxxone (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

na ja... der Sommerloch-Ich-Beiß-Badegäste-Monster-Zander hatte ja auch satte acht Kilo...


|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Esoxfreund (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@welsfänger  da hast du ja Glück gehabt, das du mit deinem Belly nicht in Seenot geraten bist  :q

@zanderzone
das ist ja ne Hecht Granate, war das der Bigge Hecht aus dem letzten Jahr  ??


----------



## hengist (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

ihr labert Quark - wenn eine Zeitung sagt, dass das Ding 1,60 und 17 Kilo. Dann sollte das passen.
Wenn eure Bild Zeitung das sagt pffffff

Neider^^


----------



## weserwaller (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



hengist schrieb:


> ihr labert Quark - wenn eine Zeitung sagt, dass das Ding 1,60 und 17 Kilo. Dann sollte das passen.
> Wenn eure Bild Zeitung das sagt pffffff
> 
> Neider^^


 
Ich glaube du meinst das grade wirklich ernst ?! |kopfkrat


----------



## Basti93 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

lol der hat grad mal nen Meter -.-


----------



## Der Himmel (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

der 1,40er wurde ja sehr vorteilhaft fotografiert und sieht eher nach Krokodil aus, würde den so auf über 1,60 schätzen|bigeyes


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Für alle die es interessiert:

Eintrag 190

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/ranglisten.php?jahr=all&fischart_id=19&pageID=2

8 kg 550 g  	106 cm


mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Dann ist der Angler und Fänger entlastet.


----------



## weserwaller (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Für alle die es interessiert:
> 
> Eintrag 190
> 
> ...


 

Das ist ja schon ein Jahr her und schnell werden aus 106 160 cm und das Gewicht tut sich verdoppeln würden Hechte mal wirklich so schnell wachsen in einem Jahr :m


----------



## flexxxone (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

na ja... was soll man erwarten... wenn die Angelindustrie selbst schon zu blöd ist, Pfund in Kilo umzurechnen,#q was will man dann von ner Zeitung verlangen


----------



## locotus (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@ weserwaller
Also bei mir ist noch August 2009 oder 2009/08. Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?

Gruß Lars


----------



## BigEarn (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Laut Wiki kann der Hecht ca. 180 cm groß werden.....
> In Hamburger Eichbaumsee habe ich mal einen wirklich großen unter der Eisdecke gesehen. Dies ist aber bestimmt schon 10- 15 Jahre her, ob der wohl noch lebt?
> 
> Jedenfalls denke ich auch, dass der abgebildete Hecht eher bei der 110cm Marke liegt.
> ...



Was Wikipedia sagt ist, auch wenn viele es anscheinend nicht verstehen wollen, noch lange nicht immer die Wahrheit und keine zuverlässige Referenzquelle. |rolleyes Bei Wikipedia in der Referenzliste hab ich die Arbeiten meiner Studenten, nachdem es eine Vorwarnung gab, direkt abgewertet.


----------



## zanderzone (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Esoxfreund schrieb:


> @welsfänger  da hast du ja Glück gehabt, das du mit deinem Belly nicht in Seenot geraten bist  :q
> 
> @zanderzone
> das ist ja ne Hecht Granate, war das der Bigge Hecht aus dem letzten Jahr  ??



Jo, ist aus dem Biggesee aus dem Jahre 2007!!


----------



## welsfaenger (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@esoxfreund
nö, ist alles halb so schlimm, sind bei uns auch schon noch größere Hechte vom Belly gefangen worden. Der Größte vom Belly hatte 26pfd. gefangen mit einer UL-Spinne (2-18 gr. WG, 210cm lang) und einem Mini-Köderfisch am Fluorcarbon Vorfach. Das Fischchen war eigentlich für Barsch gedacht ! der Fänger war übrigens der Junge auf dem Belly hinter dem 28 Pfünder.

Grüße


----------



## weserwaller (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



locotus schrieb:


> @ weserwaller
> Also bei mir ist noch August 2009 oder 2009/08. Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?
> 
> Gruß Lars


 

Ach entschuldige bitte ich bin grade erst aus dem Paralleluniversum der Erde zurückgekehrt und da ist bereits 2010 war mein Fehler.

Ich habe nach diesen Reisen immer so einen Jetleg #6


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

auch sehr interessant:
http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com


----------



## jerkfreak (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Naja, dann hats sich doch gelklärt, mit dem "Riesen"...!

Wobei in der Hitparade, auch das ein oder andren net so ganz passt.

Der Fisch auf Platz 4 wurde ganz in meiner Nähe gefangen und ich hab mich damals recht stark über den Fisch informiert (kenne einen der 3 auf dem Foto persönlich) und bisl recherchiert, der war noch nen Tacken schwerer als dort angegeben.

Endsgeiler Fisch und nach Meinung einiger Spezis auch noch nicht der schwerste Fisch aus dem Gewässer...!

Gefischt hab ich dort trotz allem noch nie auf Hecht...! Blöd eigentlich...!


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Muahhahahahhahhahahahh leck misch fett, was ne Verarschung!


----------



## hamburger67 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

der war nur 106 cm und mehr als 9 kg hatte der nie nimmermehr


----------



## weserwaller (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



hamburger67 schrieb:


> der war nur 106 cm und mehr als 9 kg hatte der nie nimmermehr


 

ist seid 6 Seiten und 7 Beiträgen geklärt.

Hier ist auch ein Link wo die wahre Größe steht #h


----------



## NoSaint (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Zu der ganzen Geschichte gibts doch nen super Spruch,"je älter man wird, desto größer werden die Fische die man früher gafangen hat" :q


----------



## Walstipper (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

*Hust*

Und keiner von denen hat(te) einmeterfünfzig....


----------



## Student (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Und keiner von denen hat(te) einmeterfünfzig....



Schick schick....und der hier hat ziemlich genau 1,5 m #h


----------



## Walstipper (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Student schrieb:


> Schick schick....und der hier hat ziemlich genau 1,5 m #h



Ha in die Falle getappt, ich wusste dass das kommt :m :

59"*2,54 = 149,86 :q

Wenn du mir ne dritte Nachkommerstelle vom Inch anbietest ( 2,543*59=150,037 #4 ) sag ich nix mehr


----------



## weserwaller (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Student schrieb:


> Schick schick....und der hier hat ziemlich genau 1,5 m #h




Kein Hecht bzw. Nothern Pike sondern ein Musky in Spottet nennt man diesen Farbton hier mal ein Link von unterschiedlichen Fartönen bei Mukys .

http://www.kneedeepclub.org/Species/muskiechart.jpg


----------



## jerkfreak (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ja, aber wie gesagt eben alles Muskys und keine Northern...! Aber geile Fische, die ganzen Brocken ab 55" aufwärts...! GEIL!!!


----------



## Walstipper (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@Tollerhecht:

War nicht kritisch gemeint.

Kennt eigentlich jemand Muskierekorde per Netzfang etc, wo noch größere Fische zu sehen sind?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ändert alles ja nix dran das eben 1,50 offensichtlich eine absolute Schallmauer darstellen. Fische bis 1,30 werde ja recht regelmäßig an den entsprechenden Gewässern gefangen, 1,30 bis 1,40 sind schon absolute Ausnahmen, und von 1,40 bis 1,50 sind es absolute Rekordfische und Ausnahmen. 1,50 wird weltweit alle paar Jahre mal einer gefangen.

Deswegen halte ich dann die Geistergeschichten von Schwärmen von Hechten mit 1,50 und Einzelexemplaren bis 1,80 für Anglerlatein, auc wenn es eventuell irgentwo den einen Ausnahmefisch mit 1,60 geben sollte.


----------



## angler4711 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Moin!


1meter 60 ist genau so unwarscheinlich wie 6 richtige im Lotto!


----------



## Student (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



angler4711 schrieb:


> 1meter 60 ist genau so unwarscheinlich wie 6 richtige im Lotto!



Ein 6er im Lotto ist viel wahrscheinlicher.

Wieviele Leute hatten in den letzten 20 Jahren einen 6er im Lotto und wieviele Hechte mit 1,6 m wurden gefangen? 

Bei einer Chance von rund 1 zu 14 Millionen für den 1,6 m Hecht wären längst welche gefangen worden


----------



## weserwaller (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Die Frage ist nun viel mehr wieviele dieser Risenhechte auch wirklich wo gemeldet werden.
Wir dürfen nicht immer davon ausgehen das auch jeder Ausnahmefisch gemeldet wird.
Ich denke schon das speziell bei den Muskys Größen über 150cm realistisch sind und weitaus öfter gefangen wie Nothern Pikes in der Größe.
Bestes Beispiel bei uns an der Weser werden viele große Welse gefangen lesen aber tut man nur selten was darüber.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Wenn Welse >2,80 gefangen würden, dann würde man das auch hören... Fische in "normalen" Größen nicht unbedingt, da hast Du sicher Recht.

Es geht hier ja nicht um einen großen Hecht sondern um das eine absolute Mega-Ausnahmeexemplar, und da würde man sicher (zumindest gerüchteweise, heute aber vermutlich auch mit Foto etc) von hören...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun viel mehr wieviele dieser Risenhechte auch wirklich wo gemeldet werden.
> Wir dürfen nicht immer davon ausgehen das auch jeder Ausnahmefisch gemeldet wird.


Das ist sehr richtig, denn es gibt mehr als einen guten Grund es nicht zu tun. 
Ich würde auch nie sagen wolle, wo ein solcher Fisch gefangen wurde 
Heute, dank Internet und Foren noch weniger denn je. 

Was sich viele wahrscheinlich nicht vorstellen können oder wollen, ist aber die mögliche Kraft eines solch großen Hechtes. Das hat Meter/Übermeterfischen nichts zu tun. Die Muskelmasse und die Kräfte wachsen kubisch, beim Großhecht wenn er genug Futter hat und dick-muskulös wird, sogar noch mehr.

Sehr große Hechte gehen nachweislich durch Fischereinetze "durch". Braucht man nur nachsuchen und nachfragen - ist nicht bezweifelbar ... selten bleibt mal ein 1,40 noch hängen.

Früher wurde mit anderem derberen Netzmaterial und mehr Leuten im Handeinsatz gearbeitet. Und es gibt Meldungen von viel riesigeren Hechten, Welsen und Hausen usw. 
Durch alte dicke Hanfnetze kommt der nicht mehr einfach so durch. Aber wer setzt sowas heute noch ein?
Billig, Kunstfaser, dünn und leichter, viel ökonomischer!

Und dann die Gewalt, die aufs Angelgerät ausgeübt wird, und die Ausdauerzugkraft, die bei einem großen Hecht eben zwangsläufig doch gegeben ist - bei Dorschen ist es bekannter. So smooth hat das mit anderen Fischen nichts gemein.
Mit normalen Angelgerät hat man jedenfalls nicht die Spur einer Chance,
weil ein so großer Hecht jeden Ort anschwimmen kann, den er will, und dann kann er eben richtig Gas geben um einmal herumzuwickeln. I.d.R. kennt ein solcher Hecht sein Revier! No Chance! #d

Und bei den *nachgemessenen bestätigten* 80 Jahren Hechtlebensalter wird mir noch ein bischen anders |uhoh:, wenn ich an die 6 jährigen *nachgemessenen bestätigten* deutschen Rekordwachstumsfische denke ... hängt aber wie immer einfach vom guten oder schlechten Futterangebot ab.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Es ist ja nicht verboten zu träumen, Det. :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Das Foto jab ich nicht selber gemacht - wäre auch nicht so gerne an solch einer Stelle im Wasser , aber abfotografiert! :m

Und der darf hier nicht fehlen  Dazu gibts ne sehr interessante Geschichte,
und viele der großen Fabeln von Seeungeheuern wie Nessie im schottischen Loch Ness, oder das Ungeheuer im schwedischen Storsjö oder der geheimsnisvolle Riese im Plöner See dürften vielfach wahrscheinlicher auf (über)große Hechte denn ein anderes Lebewesen zurückzuführen sein.

Sieht schon manchmal merkwürdig bis erschrecklich aus mit seinen vielen Buckeln, so ein cruisender Big Pike ... :q

Und das unbekannte gefilmte Monster ist auch lustig - gerade passend zu dem TE Threadstartartikel...
http://estb.msn.com/i/74/A2E41A471A1E7B32BA63FAEF56AE6.jpg
.
.
.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@ Det,

hör doch mal bitte auf mit deinen grusligen Hechtammenmärchen!

Vielleicht gibt es in ganz Europa eine Hand voll Hechte um die 1,5m. Aber nicht viel größer!
Und diese Hechtomas stehen dann wirklich an der Grenze zum letzten Beutezug!!!

Hechte werden keinstenfalls älter als 25 Jahre.
Das ist bewiesen und 80 Lebensjahre sind utopisch.

Außer, es gibt "nur"  im Harz eine ganz spezielle Hechtunter- nein ÜBERart, die XXL Pikes, die ururalt werden und durch das extreme Futterüberangebot riehiiiiiiiiiisig werden! 1,6m sind da fast noch Jungtiere!!!:q|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:


Doch wieso werden in den Bodden, wo ja auch nicht das schlechteste Nahrungsangebot ist, dann nur die "Zwerghechte" bis 1,4m gefangen???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hast Du nicht richtig gelesen:
- Die 80 jahre sind biologisch bestätigt.
- Es gibt solche übergroße Hechte u.a. in Schweden, Kanada, und genauso anderswo.
- Hechte ab einer gewissen Größe sind i.d.R. praktisch unfangbar, was ich oben ausführte.

- Im Bodden sind schon sehr viel größere Hechte gefangen worden, nicht alle heutzutage, und eben nicht mit der üblichen Sportfischer-Spielzeug-Spinnangel.
- Und wir haben seit einiger Zeit ein Verbot mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln, was die Großfischfänge erheblich weiter erschwert.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und der darf hier nicht fehlen  Dazu gibts ne sehr interessante Geschichte,
> und viele der großen Fabeln von Seeungeheuern wie Nessie im schottischen Loch Ness, oder das Ungeheuer im schwedischen Storsjö oder der geheimsnisvolle Riese im Plöner See dürften vielfach wahrscheinlicher auf (über)große Hechte denn ein anderes Lebewesen zurückzuführen sein.




Gut das nach jahrzehnten, in denen (Pseudo) Wissenschaftler aus aller Welt versucht haben zu klären was für Lebewesen für diese Fabeln verantwortlich sind, entlich jemand kommt der das so einfach erklären kann. Danke dafür! #6

Da Jahrelang Kameras da installiert waren und keinen solchen Fisch zeigen konnten liegt sicher auch an der überragenden Intelligenz der Hechte, oder?

Mal ganz ohne Flachs: Die deutschen Boddengewässer gelten (ja sicher auch zu Recht) weltweit als mit das beste Großhecht-Gewässer. Es werden dort jedes Jahr eine Menge große Hechte gefangen, 1,30 oder 1,40 sind jedes Jahr dabei, und der Drill gestaltet sich ob des Boots und drunter freiem Wassers verhältnismässig unproblematisch (in Bezug zur Fischgröße). Da glaubst Du allen Ernstes dran das da jetzt wesentlich größere Fische noch drin sind, die halt nur keiner landen kann? Seltsam... ;+

Wie schon gesagt, bis 1,50 bin ich dabei, eventuell als Mega-Ausnahme auch noch ein Stückchen größer, aber dann sehe ich da das Ende der Fahnenstange. Der Rest ist für mich Wunschdenken und Anglerlatein derer, denen halt mal ein großer Fisch ausgestiegen ist. Wo will der der Killerhecht mit 2,50 hinschwimmen? Mit schwerem Hechtgerät kannst Du den ja gerne 50m im Freiwasser schwimmen lassen, holst Du ihn dann halt ran... Der überwiegende Teil der ganz großen Hechte wird doch entweder im Freiwasser der ganz großen Seen und Talsperren oder am Bodden gefangen, in beiden Fällen gibt es wenig Hindernisse im Drill. Wenn die Giganten-Hechte so häufig wären wie hier von Dir beschrieben müsste doch irgentwann mal einer gelandet werden?

Geschichten aus vorigen Jahrhunderten sind ja nett, aber diese als genaue und verbürgte Wahrheit zu betrachten halte ich für mindestens riskant...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> - Die 80 jahre sind biologisch bestätigt.



Da gibt es ja auch genug Wissenschaftler (nicht Bücher aus 17XX) die von maximal 15 Jahren ausgehen - ich lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren... #c


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Det, das sieht mir aber sehr nach Fotomontage aus. :g
Kannst du mir sagen, warum der Oberkiefer keinen Schatten auf das Wasser wirft, der Unterkiefer aber schon?  Am Unterkiefer sieht man es auch, die Schärfe stimmt nicht mit den Reflektionen an der Wasseroberfläche überein und er bildet keinen Ring.

Freak-Exemplare und Methusalem-Fische gibt es in jeder Art, genauso wie es beim Menschen den 2,40-Mann gibt. Eine Laune der Natur oder durch eine Krankheit bedingt.

Wie auch immer, es werden in jeder beangelbaren Fischart mal Ausnahmeexemplare mit der Angel gefangen. Daß dies ausgerechnet beim Hecht nicht möglich wäre, weil er zu schlau dafür sein soll halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich. Und selbst wenn es gelingen würde ihn zu haken, dann würde deiner Meinung nach ja auch kein Gerät der Welt dafür ausreichen so ein Tier zu bändigen...

Für mich ist das reine Legenden-bildung. ich glaube dir ja, daß du schonmal ein unwarscheinlich großes Exemplar an der Angel hattest. Aber Adrenalinschübe, die optische Wirkung durch die Wasseroberfläche und der warscheinlich unglaubliche Drill täuschen sicher ganz gewaltig über die tatsächliche Länge hinweg.

80 Jahre biologisch bestätigt? Wo denn? Ich finde immer nur Angaben, die sich beim absolut höchstmöglichen Ausnahme-Alter auf 30-40 Jahre beziehen. Nebenbei bezweifle ich, daß eine derart alte Hechturoma weder als stark noch als schlau bezeichnet werden kann.
Und auch ein außergewöhnlich alter bzw. großer Fisch muß sich irgendwie ernähren. Zu glauben er könne jeglichen Köder unter allen Umständen als "Keine Nahrung" identifizieren kommt schon fast einer Vermenschlichung gleich.

Komm mal auf'n Teppich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Mit schwerem Hechtgerät kannst Du den ja gerne 50m im Freiwasser schwimmen lassen, holst Du ihn dann halt ran... Der überwiegende Teil der ganz großen Hechte wird doch entweder im Freiwasser der ganz großen Seen und Talsperren oder am Bodden gefangen, in beiden Fällen gibt es wenig Hindernisse im Drill. Wenn die Giganten-Hechte so häufig wären wie hier von Dir beschrieben müsste doch irgentwann mal einer gelandet werden?


Du hast was nicht richtig verstanden, was ich schrieb:
Das ist kein Spielzeughecht mehr bei Ü150 im Bereich eines 60Pfder oder mehr, auch kein kleiner Marmor oder Wels, sondern ein Fisch der ausdauernd über Stunden mit einem Zug von mindestens 5kg schwimmen kann, und mit vollem Schwanzschlag mindestens das 5fache an Zugkraft. 

Ich kann das ganz gut jetzt von einem 30Pfder schätzen, der mir eine sehr schöne Lehrvorführung im Klarwasser geliefert hat, so dass ich genau sehen konnte wie unter welchem Flosseneinsatz der schwimmt. Es ist vlt. unglaublich - trotzdem aber Fakt :g, dass der mindestens 2.5kg ohne jeden Schwanzflosseneinsatz schwimmen kann und dabei kein bischen ermüdet, erst bei vollem Schwanzflosseneinsatz .

Aber es gibt weit größere Hechte, weil da reichen diese Kräfte eben noch lange nicht hin.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@FotoDet
Vor allem ist das ja auch soooo ein absolut hechttypisches Verhalten, so mir nichts dir nichts ganz vorsichtig das Köpfchen aus dem Wasser zu strecken...|rolleyes#h

Und dann leidet das Tier unter trockenen Lippen!

Ich schreibe bewußt leidet, weil sie lebt ja bestimmt noch!:g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja auch genug Wissenschaftler (nicht Bücher aus 17XX) die von maximal 15 Jahren ausgehen - ich lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren... #c


Dass das immer so schwierig ist mit euch "Ungläubigen" ... :m

Und irgendwelche Light-Weight-Fischbiologen-Wissenschaftler nehme ich schon länger nicht mehr so ernst, da fehlt es doch erheblich an Engagement und Emotion zur Durchdringung des Themas gegenüber einem *leidenschaftlichen* Angler. 

RECORD AGE
verified 80 years
not verified over 100 years
(Quelle: http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/pikes/Esox lucius.html)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Det, das sieht mir aber sehr nach Fotomontage aus. :g





MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @FotoDet
> Vor allem ist das ja auch soooo ein absolut hechttypisches Verhalten, so mir nichts dir nichts ganz vorsichtig das Köpfchen aus dem Wasser zu strecken...|rolleyes#h
> 
> Und dann leidet das Tier unter trockenen Lippen!
> ...


Ihr habt es erkannt, und der war noch nie so voll lebendig! 

Das ist aus einem angefangenen Horrorfilm über "Pike", mit Starbesetzung und viel Aufwand, im britischen Lake Windermere, ala der "Weisse Hai" sollte das werden.

Nur konnten sie dann aus irgendeinem Grund |kopfkrat, der nicht angegeben wird, nicht fertig drehen! :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du hast was nicht richtig verstanden, was ich schrieb:
> Das ist kein Spielzeughecht mehr bei Ü150 im Bereich eines 60Pfder oder mehr, auch kein kleiner Marmor oder Wels, sondern ein Fisch der ausdauernd über Stunden mit einem Zug von mindestens 5kg schwimmen kann, und mit vollem Schwanzschlag mindestens das 5fache an Zugkraft.



Wir reden aber noch über Hechte und nicht über Thunfische mit mehreren Hundert Kilo, oder? #c

Der Hecht ist ja durchaus als ausdauernder Vielschwimmer bekannt... :m

Hechte sind doch nunmal von der Jagd-und Lebensart her nicht die Ausdauerschwimmer wie z.B. Thune, sondern eher Standfische die schnell vorstoßen. Das machen sie mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit und Kraft, da gebe ich Dir recht. Aber ausdauernde Kämpfer (in Relation zur Größe) sind es nicht. Zumindest noch kein Exemplar das ich fangen durfte, eventuell muss ich mal in den Harz kommen... Stundenlanges Schwimmen unter Zug ist sicher nicht die Paradedisziplin eines Hechtes.

Ohne Spaß: Glaubst Du da selbst dran? ;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Stefan, rechne mal nach was ich schrieb: Der Meterhecht macht nur 1 - 1,5kg über die 4 Bauch+Brustflossen. Der hat so 15-20 Pfd. 
Der 60 Pfder aber ... und jede 20 Pfd mehr ...
Und der von mir so genannte *"Warp-Antrieb"* der Hechte aus den die 4 Bauch+Brustflossen und den Säumen der Rücken+Afterflosse ist im *Dauerbetrieb*.

Die Schwanzflosse bringt einen riesigen Schub, aber nur für Attacken und auf vlt. 20m, die er in wenigen Sekunden schafft, was ihm aber nichts effektiv nützen würde bei Freiwasser.

Diese Video ist immer wieder schön, für den Angler der sich fragt wieso nichts beißt. :m
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMir9dVYXlA
Sind nur kleine Hechte, aber man sieht eben real-live den Warp-Antrieb ganz gut bei 2:10 und 2:54, und dann einmal ein wenig Schwanzflosseneinsatz.

Hier kann man das "warpen" noch besser sehen, so ab 1:00
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQXEg00jqpA&feature=related


----------



## stan von eden (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> RECORD AGE
> verified 80 years
> not verified over 100 years
> (Quelle: http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/pikes/Esox lucius.html)



interessante seite...danke


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> noch ein Beweis #6 Spätestens jetzt sollte es keine Zweifler mehr geben :m
> 
> http://img24.*ih.us/img24/7686/fischereiangelfischerei.jpg



Patrick, Du bist einer Fälschung aufgesessen!

Ich habe zum Glück das Originalfoto finden können:







War ein geiler Drill, gut das ich die 130lbs-Bootsrute zum Barschangeln montiert hatte, werfen mit dem 1er Mepps war nicht ganz einfach, dafür hat das mit dem Landen nach 7 Stunden Drill dann gut geklappt! :vik:​


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Der Mopps-Hecht ist geil Stefan. 
Wie hast Du den aber in deinen Kescher bekommen?


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



> Stefan, rechne mal nach was ich schrieb: Der Meterhecht macht nur 1 - 1,5kg über die 4 Bauch+Brustflossen. Der hat so 15-20 Pfd.
> Der 60 Pfder aber ... und jede 20 Pfd mehr ...
> Und der von mir so genannte *"Warp-Antrieb"* der Hechte aus den die 4 Bauch+Brustflossen und den Säumen der Rücken+Afterflosse ist im *Dauerbetrieb*.


Mit Absicht auf Hochglanz gebracht, bzw. "Extra poliert". |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Mal was weiteres interessantes dazu:
Schaut euch diese abgemagerten und angeknabberten Hechte aus NL mal an.
Da hat jemand dran genascht, was bei den beschriebenen Größen schon *jemand* sein muss.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSQKzC0LCks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmLzBR3UgU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozKI_O3ipuI


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der Mopps-Hecht ist geil Stefan.
> Wie hast Du den aber in deinen Kescher bekommen?



Der Körperbau ist so recht ähnlich den Marmors die ich ab und an drille, die aber kräftemässig mit 1,30 bis 1,40 in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen. Für die habe ich passende Kescher.

Keiner von denen hat bisher auch nur im Ansatz die von Dir genannte Power gebracht. Allerdings hatte ich auch noch nie auch nur einen hecht am Band der nur im Ansatz so viel Power hatte wie diese Marmorkarpfen. Aber eventuell gibt es da eine Grenze ab der die Hecht-Drill-Power exponential anwächst... |kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mal was weiteres interessantes dazu:
> Schaut euch diese abgemagerten und angeknabberten Hechte aus NL mal an.
> Da hat jemand dran genascht, was bei den beschriebenen Größen schon *jemand* sein muss.



Revierkämpfe? #c

Stefan, dein Mopshecht hat voll mickrige Flossen, der kommt ja nichtmal auf Warp-1...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Sei nicht so destruktiv ... 
Schätz Du doch mal bei großen Hechte, die du gefangen hast,
wieviel Zugkraft die so aufbringen, einmal im Leerlauf bei ihrem Warpen, und einmal im vollen Zu- bzw. dann Wegstoß über kurze Distanz.

Will da ja auch gerne noch ein paar Vergleichswerte zu haben, und was lernen! :m

Ich wage durchaus eine Schätzung und Daumenregel, das 10Pfd Hecht etwa 1kg im Warpen an die Leine bringen. Und wäre mal gespannt, was andere #h Hechtangler dazu sagen ... |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Revierkämpfe? #c


Wäre schon im Bereich des möglichen.

Ich halte Hechte aber nicht für so bissig untereinander wie manchmal geschrieben wird. Dazu habe ich zu viele (>5) schon eng beieinander gefangen, in gleichen oder durchaus 20cm differenten Größen, und sie ziehen definitiv in lockeren Rudeln den Futterfischen in großen Seen hinterher. Sieht man sogar oft, wie Bewegung und springende Kleinfische aufkommt.
In großen Gewässern ist die Situation auf keinen Fall so beengt wie in kleinen Flüssen oder Teichen, da wäre das eher möglich bei einer Revierverteidigung.
In immer größeren Gewässern haben die Hecht nach meiner Beobachtung aber kein richtiges Revier, sondern bevorzugte Jagdplätze, die sie anschwimmen oder absuchen. Gerade die größeren sind viel und tageszeitlich abhängig unterwegs.

Mag sein, dass sich Kleingewässerhechte mit Revier, und Großgewässerhechte im Umherziehen viel stärker unterscheiden, als wir annehmen. #c
Der "Maränenhecht" ist immerhin schon klassisch.

Das sie dann so voll zuschnappen wie bei einer Jagd erscheint mir auch eher unwahrscheinlich, der kleinere weicht eigentlich immer respektsvoll den größeren in Abständen über einer Körperlänge aus.
Einen vollen Kieferabdruck auf dem Rücken ordne ich einer Fressattacke zu.
Habe sowas auch schon weit weg von Laichzeit, oder als eindeutige Zerfledderung gefangen, und richtig voll quer gepackt ist meiner Einschätzung nach keineswegs ein Revierknuff.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



> Will da ja auch gerne noch ein paar Vergleichswerte zu haben, und was lernen! :m
> 
> Ich wage durchaus eine Schätzung und Daumenregel, das 10Pfd Hecht etwa 1kg im Warpen an die Leine bringen.


Ok, also...

Das kommt auf die Gravitationskonstante, den Ricci-Tensor und den Krümmungsskalar an. Weiterhin auf den metrischen Tensor, dieser enthält die Metrik der Raumzeit und induziert ein Abstandmaß. 

Nach Einstein durch diese Gleichung beschrieben:





.

Ich vermute ohne wirklich alle Faktoren zu kennen, daß es ein solcher Hecht durchaus auf Transwarp-Geschwindigkeit bringen könnte, vorrausgesetzt er schafft es genügend Antimaterie zu erzeugen.
Demnach könnte dich ein gehakter Hecht der Größenordnung ~180cm in ein etwa 30 Trilliarden Lichtjahre entferntes Universum ziehen, das entspricht 138216423642140921941430000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 Mega-Joule an Energie, die dabei freigesetzt werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Du nimmst Die Sache nicht ernst genug 

Schau mal in den passenden Thread von The_Driver - das war ernst im Edersee. :g
(muss jetzt weg, kann nicht suchen)

[Nachtrag]
Wünsche die Erfahrung eigentlich jedem, und auch wiederum nicht. 
besonders beitrag 14 ist interessant ...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109414


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du nimmst Die Sache nicht ernst genug



Da versucht man mal etwas auf wissenschaftlicher Ebene stichhaltig zu erklären - sozusagen auf Augenhöhe - und du blockst einfach ab... #c

Konntest du mir etwa nicht folgen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Du bist da im falschen Film - Hechtangeln hat nichts mit Astrophysik zu tun,
auch wenn das Wort warpen den Enterprise-SciFi Fan dahin verleiten mag. :q

[Nachtrag:]
Ich habe mal ein genauer passendes Wort für die Hechtschleichfahrt gesucht:
er *"weaselt"* (en: to weasel = schleichen)


----------



## jerkfreak (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ansonsten gehts euch noch gut...!? 

Ok ok, es gibt viele Verletzungen (auch auf Großhechten) zu sehn, aber is da jede auch wirklich "frisch" und auch von nem andren Hecht??? Da kommen mir sponten Schiffsschrauben, Steine/Felsen unter Wasser, Waller usw in den Sinn...!

Kenne durchaus auch Biss-Bilder an Fischen mit 1,10m, wo es difinitiv ein andrer Hecht war (in einem Buch von Rozemeijer is da ein recht geiles Bild) und auch in englischer Literatur wird schon von wirklichen Großhechten geschrieben, die nen 20-Pfünder im Drill bis vor den Kescher verfolgt haben, nur hat der dann auch seine 50Pfd, oder wars doch nur ein 40er...!? 

Auch Berichte über verlorene Fische, sei es jetzt ein Hecht (z.b. Fred Bullers 50 Pfünder) oder aber ein Musky (Joe Buchers 60 Incher) gibt es viele, nur wie viele davon sind wirklich war? Dass einige der Leute, die solch einen Fisch verloren haben, dessen Größe auch sicher schätzen könn(t)en, ist mir aufgrund deren jahrzehnte langer Erfahrung klar, daher denke ich stimmt die Größe, wenn tatsächlich solch ein Fisch verloren ging...!

Grüße,
Jerkfreak


----------



## Rocardoso spin (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

gute frage aber wer weiß es wirklich,.....!!!!

also der fischer bei uns im großen Jasmunder Bodden hatte mal einem im Netz von 1,58 cm selbst gesehen u ohne spinne,....!!!

von daher sage ich mal alles is möglich,....Gene halt u verseuchtes Wasser viell. grins,....nee aber wenn er diese länge hätte müßte er locker über 40 pfund wiegen !!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

50-Pfünder oder 60" sind ja noch im Bereich dessen, was hier wohl allgemein als realistisch angesehen wird - aber wenn hier von deutlich größeren Fischen gesprochen wird ist wohl ein Zweifel erlaubt...

Detlef, hast Du irgedeinen echten Beleg für Fische dieser Größenordnung?

Nicht Überlieferungen von Annodazumal oder Webseiten, auf denen ja nun jeder schreiben kann was er will. Ich würde so gerne glauben, aber wie beim Yeti oder Nessi gibt es einfach keinerlei belastbare Beweise.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du bist da im falschen Film - Hechtangeln hat nichts mit Astrophysik zu tun,
> auch wenn das Wort warpen den Enterprise-SciFi Fan dahin verleiten mag. :q



Ach, echt? |kopfkrat
Und als du das Obige geschrieben hast, ist dir da garnichts aufgefallen?  Hmmm, wer hat eigentl. nochmal das "Warpen" ins Spiel gebracht...

Meine Güte, mögen Andere darüber urteilen wer von den Teilnehmern dieses Threads im falschen Film ist... ich dachte "Pike Attack" ist nie zu Ende gedreht worden... |supergri


----------



## Rocardoso spin (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hab mir das Pic mal angeschaut,...ein schöner Fisch keine frage aber ein lacher wenn es um die masse geht wovon wir reden.....der hatte viell 1,20 u 15 kilo a 30 pfund u mehr auch nich!!!!   hab schon viele großhechte gesehen von daher locker vom hocker,...


----------



## jerkfreak (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@Rocardoso: (Klugscheißmodus an) Wie kann ein Hecht von 1,58*cm *im Netz eines Fischers hängen bleiben, was hat denn der bitte für Minnimaschen verwendet, dass der da net durchflutscht...!? Und womit wurde der gemessen? Messschieber, Bügelmessschraube, Messmikroskop oder was...!? 

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du selbst sogar den Fisch gesehn hast, ist es ja wohl noch kein halbes Jahrhundert her!? Gibt es von dem Fisch auch wieder kein einziges Bildmaterial??? Sag jetzt bitte nicht, dass es so ist!?


----------



## Rocardoso spin (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Och Mr. ich bin oberschlau mal wieder da ....|wavey:

das ist jetzt bestimmt 7 jahre her u wenn ich auf die insel fahre dann zum baden u nicht zum Foto schießen beim Fischer,....!!!

u es ist keine kunzt so'n fisch in der reuse zu fangen ...!!!
u nach meiner meinung is ein zollstock immer noch 2,00 meter bei mir lang,...deiner viell nicht. egal,...:m


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

|muahah: Ich schmeiss mich weg.


----------



## jerkfreak (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Nix da Mr! Dr bitte, Dr...! Soviel Ordnung muss sein! 

Naja, dass DU von dem Fisch kein Bild gemacht hast, is ma scho klar, aber der Fischer selbst bspw...!?

"Keine Kunst" würd ich jetzt net sagen, wei soo die Masse an ü1,50m Fischen gibts ja nu a widda net, aber ich wess, was de meinst!

Bei mir net, nee, heist ja auch Zollstock und net Meterstock! 

Sima uns widda einig!? Ok! 

Mir gings ja a nur ernsthaft darum, obs vllt von DEM Ausnahmefisch mal n Bild gibt!? Man hört oder liest eben immer viel von Ausnahmahechten die mit dem Netz gefangen wurden, definitiv gesehn hab ich aber bisher nur ein einziges Bild von so einem Fisch!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ach, echt? |kopfkrat
> Und als du das Obige geschrieben hast, ist dir da garnichts aufgefallen?  Hmmm, wer hat eigentl. nochmal das "Warpen" ins Spiel gebracht...


Ich   Und das kam eher so in Anlehnung an den "Raupenantrieb" von "Jagd auf Roter Oktober", erinnert mich zu sehr daran.

Ich habe (auch s.o.) mal ein genauer passendes Wort für die Hechtschleichfahrt gesucht: :m
er *"weaselt"* (en: to weasel = schleichen) 

Ich mach jetzt mal ne Umfrage, vlt. gibt es auch mehr Leute, die mal ein paar konstruktive Zahlenwerte haben, um mehr Licht in dieses Sache zu bringen! #h


----------



## schrauber78 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@Rocardoso Ich denke schon, dass es Hechte 150++cm gibt. Es ist schon eine Weile her, da hab ich mal so ein Monster am Strand der Stresower Bucht gesehen.
In den "normalen" Binnengewässern schafft es kaum ein Hecht diese Größe zu erreichen, aber in der Ostsee ist das meines Erachtes sogar sehr gut Möglich, da die Esoxe dort ein ganz anderes Nahrungsangebot haben, als in Binnenseen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt mal ne Umfrage, vlt. gibt es *auch *mehr Leute, die mal ein paar konstruktive Zahlenwerte haben, um mehr Licht in dieses Sache zu bringen! #h



Ich verfolge diesen Thread mit großer Begeisterung. Er hat einen hohen Unterhaltungswert. 

Detlef, was meinst du mit dem Wort "*auch*?" das impliziert ja, dass schon irgendwer hier *konstruktive* Zahlenwerte in die Diskussion eingebracht hätte. Da du ja Leute, die vielleicht von Hause wegen qualifiziert wären, als light-weight ablehnst, frage ich mich wen ich fragen könnte, außer meiner Oma die einen kennt, der der Schwager von einem ist, der davon gehört hat, das der Opa vom Nachbarn 1763 mit groben Maschenhanfnetzen die Warpantriebhechte gefangen hat.



schrauber78 schrieb:


> In den "normalen" Binnengewässern schafft es kaum ein Hecht diese Größe zu erreichen, aber in der Ostsee ist das meines Erachtes sogar sehr gut Möglich, da die Esoxe dort ein ganz anderes Nahrungsangebot haben, als in Binnenseen.



Bleibt die Frage, warum etliche Trollingboote die mit 100erten Meter Monofil auf den Multis ausgestattet sind, es nicht schaffen mal so ein Exemplar auf die Schuppen zu legen.

Möglicherweise liegt es daran, dass die Riesenhechte gar keine Fische mehr fressen, sondern Seehunde, Kegelrobben und Schweinswale, sodass unser Köderspektrum einfach ein falsches ist.


----------



## angelfan94 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

ich glaub auch nicht dran
schon weil es kein foto gibt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Detlef, hast Du irgedeinen echten Beleg für Fische dieser Größenordnung?


Ein paar schon.

In SE, Mittags kommt meine Frau panisch vom Rotaugenangeln im Boot so 10m vor dem Steg  und berichtet mir, dass sie im Boot quasi in Seenot kam, alles schaukelte und sie in Panik ans Ufer flüchtete. Ich glaubte das nicht recht - Anglerinnen-Latein , aber Augenblick: Das sind die Anglerinnen etwas anders.
Nach etlichem Male drüber reden und zeichnen einer Skizze zeigte sich dann, dass wohl ein großer hecht aus der davor steil abfallenden großen Tiefe auf ihre Anfütterstelle mit einem riesigen Rotaugen- und Ukeleischwarm (Biss auf Biss und Fisch auf Fisch) zugeschossen ist, den Bootschatten ausgenutzt hat und unter dem Boot gewendet hat, nicht angeschlagen hat.

Noch ca. 1h später warf ich einige Köderfischangeln mit lebenden ca.15cm Rotaugen aus, und nur so 1/2-1h später war auch eine Pose verschwunden, ein superweiter Abzug, und dann ein Drill von ein paar Minuten brachte nur einen 85cm hecht an Land. Davon gibts sogar ein sehr schönes Foto! #6
Von dem das Boot verschaukelnden Riesen keine Spur ... also war nichts.

So 2-3 Tage später wieder früher Nachmittag sah ich ein großes Seerosenblatt so 200m draußen auf dem See schwimmen - hochkant und so groß, dass man es gut und wackelnd sehen konnte. Also Fernglas geholt + durchgeschaut. Darunter war ein großer schwarzer Balken, und dann bewegte sich das hell-dunkel gestreifte Seerosenblatt aber, auch ohne bzw. gegen Wind, und der Balken änderte sich in der Höhe, und schwamm geradlinig ohne merkliche Wellen durch die Gegend. So nach 1min durchschlucken und beobachten  der Bewegungen kam ich dann darauf, dass das ein Hecht ist, aber eher von der Länge eines Ruderbootes |bigeyes 
Konnte ich minutenlang gut beobachten, er schwamm gegen den Wind und suchte die gegenüberliegende Landzunge ab. Irgendwann nach vlt. 10min wurde der Strich flacher und die ganze Erscheinung versank.

Dann kam es zum denkwürdigen 31.08.1998.
Der Urlaub war zuende, letzter Angeltag, das Wetter war seit 2 Tagen besser geworden, ein schöner Abend mit Rot, im Boot lagen schon 5 gute Hechte für die Kühlbox, es hatte gut gebissen, meine Frau mich schleppend den Nachmittag gerudert, das Anglerglück unbeschreiblich hoch. :l :l
Dann tat ich das, was wie man sagt der liebe Gott sofort bestraft, Fortuna sehr gerne auslost, und die Große Gärtnerin gerne koboldhaft mit einem spielt:
"Jetzt noch einen 150cm Hecht, das wäre gigantisch!" :m
Es waren kaum 5min rum, und es ruckte heftig in der einen Schlepprute.
was dann als Widerstand kam, war aber eine Wand, und dann fing es an zu laufen - laufen - laufen, gar nichts passierte durch Bremszudrehen, nur die Rute wurde immer krummer, Halbkreis, aber es lief weiter. Und dann dieses fiese Schaben und Singen des Vorfaches, aus mehrfachem Coramidstrang - was bis zu dem Tage gut geklappt hatte. Waren aber alles Untermeterfische, die ohne Stahl bestens bissen. 
Das ging so 2-3min, vlt. auch 5, der Fisch maschierte stoisch und leicht schüttelnd gegen das Vorfach weiter, ganz gemütlich und konstant, Rolle leerte sich langsam zur Hälte, dann ein dumpfer Puff, und ab war's. Beim Einkurbeln zeigte sich, dass der 17cm Wobbler + ca. 25cm vom Vorfach weggebissen waren, da wo die Zähne waren. Ein U-Boot, ganz soft und unaufhaltsam. Das Boot zog hinterher, aber er war immer noch schneller und zog Schnur von der Bremse.

Was tun, kein Stahlvorfach dabei. Also weiter mit der einen Rute, Richtung nach Hause.
Meine Frau wurde aber extrem unruhig, und es kostete arge Mühe sie zu beruhigen. Kaum ein paar Minuten und gerade 100-200m weiter wurde die andere Rute plötzlich mit der Spitze aufs Wasser gerissen. Ich wende eiligst zum Griff, packe die Rute, schlage hoch, und auf der anderen Seite schlägt es wütend zurück, ruckt ein paar Sekunden - und dann kam der Punch im Mehrfachschlag, als wenn einem ein Baseballschläger Volldampf durch die Schnur geschlagen wurde, und das Wasser tat sich auf, so 1m tief und 2m lang eine Riesenrinne, in der sich ein dunkles Krodil in fast ganzer Länge zeigte, recht dicht am Boot, gewaltiger Kopf, das bleibt in Erinnerung.
Mit dem letzen Ruck ist alles weg, das Wasser wird wieder ruhig, ich kurbel die Sache ohne Widerstand ein, nur die Tauchschaufel ist noch da, vorne am Kopf der Wobbler durchgebissen. Leider kein durchgehender Stahldraht, aber im Schraubstock eingespannt bräche man selber die Schaufel sicher nicht ab.

So innerhalb von 5min 2mal rasiert - und dann noch da ohne jeden Stahl, ohne Gaff und Nachtdrillausrüstung, Scheinwerfer usw., mit einer panisch werdenden Frau an Bord, und letzlich blieb nur die Flucht ans Ufer, das war übel übel. :g
Zu allem Überfluss rollt noch ein langer Hechtrücken neben dem Steg, als wir gerade runter waren. Die Hechte waren wirklich los! Und man steht nackt gemacht da. 

Das wars in SE, in den Folgejahren gab's ein Bambino, meine Frau konnte nicht mehr mit , da sie Kind nicht mitnehmen wollte, und reichlich Furcht vor den Hechten hat sie seitdem auch. 2004 war erstmal entgültig Schluss mit SE, später mal wieder, das ist noch eine Rechnung offen.

Hier im Harz gab's gleich 2002 eine Insidergeschichte, von einem gewaltigen die Leute abends beim Baden verschüchternden Hecht. Hm, was der so erzählte. 

Juli 2006 bin ich mit einem Familienfreund ohne Angelambitionen beim Spinangeln, der fotografiert, und alles ist fein, allerdings keine Bisse, keine Fische, komisch.
Dann gibt es plötzlich ein Erdbeben, ein Wasserbeben, der ganze See wackelt wie vlt. von einem Erdrutsch, auf der anderen Uferseite zieht sich 20-30m weit eine Riesenrinne durch das Wasser, und oben schaut ein bischen was an Flossen heraus, dann Abschwung, und verschwindet. Das Wasser schwappt noch fast 1min lang nach. Der Familienfreund ohne Angelambitionen wird abwechselnd weiß und grün im Gesicht und will in die Füße. "Was war da, Erdbeben?, müssen wir abhauen?" 
Ich bin ja schon viel erfahrener, also ganz cool :g: 
"Das war nur ein Hecht!  Aber ein großer!"  
Der hat mal eben 1ha See ins Beben gebracht. |bigeyes

In nächsten Frühjahr beim Forellenangeln kann ich ihn nochmal kurz beobachten, meine Frau dann nochmal genauer. 
"Zusammengeknäulte Rückenflosse größer als eine Stockente", ist ihre Beschriebung.

Anfang Nov. 2007 ganz früh am Morgen mit leichtem rauhreif bin ich wieder unterwegs, versuche viele Köder und probiere die zweite lange VHF-Rute mal so richtig aus, wohlgewarnt aber den 10g Blinker mit einem 0,27er Flexonit ausgestattet und 12er Spiderwire montiert. Das macht Spaß, nach vorher einem Hechtbiss an anderer Stelle war zwar nicht viel los, aber das Wetter war genial. Ich werfe gedachte Kanten ab, plotzlich ein harter Ruck, und ich sehe beim zum Köderschauen eine Kopfflanke Sekunden golden in der Sonne aufblitzen. So 60cm hat das mindestens |bigeyes, und dann versuche ich einen richtigen Anschlag zu setzen, aber es ist nach dem ersten Ruck alles an Widerstand weg, butterweich. Ich ziehe die Rute hoch und durch, es kommt mit. Ganz langsam und behutsam pumpe ich heran, aber der Fisch kommt direkt auf mich zu. Keinen Ruck, keinen Widerstand, ich habe das Gefühl der sucht mich ... ich pumpe so langsam weiter, und nichts passiert, bis die Schnur 45Grad nach untern zeigt, da unten steht er. Ich gehe vorsichthalber 2 Schritte zurück.
Immer noch geht nichts richtig los, steht einfach. Ich baue Druck auf und ziehe an, die Rute voll durch, koste was wolle. Nachdem Die Rute ein Halbkreis wird, butterweich am Endanschlag wird und die Montage gleich reissen muss, die Spitze als nächstes die Rolle knutscht,
stelle ich fest: Nicht 1mm bewegt sich das Gegenüber mehr, auch nicht nach oben. Steht wie ein Sack Zement.
Also was anders, Kescher aufmachen, dabei muss ich mich Bücken, der Zug läßt etwas nach, als ich wieder höher gehe und mehr anziehe, ploppt es und der Blinker fliegt mir vor die Füße.
So richtig das Gefühl von "zuende gespielt", der hat mich verarscht. Immerhin nichts abgerissen! :m

Später im Jahr, ich angele mit 2 toten Köderfischen, auch in der Nähe wo der schon öfter war,
plötzlich gibt es neben mir nur etwa 5-7m weg einen Knall und großen Strudel im Wasser, so ein Trichter von min. 50cm und da waren gerade noch schnabulierende Forellen. Ein dumpfe Bewegungswelle und Zittern im Wasser folgt, als ich mich bewege.
Das etwas schockierende war der Knall: Wer den Abschuss eines G3 kennt, kann sich das vorstellen, so laut knallte der "Schmatzer".

Also ich habe eigene augenscheinliche Hinweise, dass es ganz reale Hechte an verschiedenen Orten gibt, die einen glatten Wangenknochen = ungefähr die Distanz Maulspitze-Kiemenbogen von 60cm haben,
so lang wie ein normaler Hecht insgesamt. Jetzt mag sich jeder selber ausrechnen, wie lang diese Fische sind.
Und die einem normalen Gerät was 5 oder 7kg Kraft ausüben kann, nur ein müdes Lächeln abgewinnen können.

Jetzt muss ich einfach mal einen fangen, irgendwann klappts.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

*Mopsgeschwindigkeit*


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ein Hecht der einen 1ha See zum Beben bringt, hat natürlich locker die 1,6m ++!

Det, sorry dass ich dir bisher nicht geglaubt habe!:m

Ich fahr jetzt an die Ostsee und fang den 2m Sommerdorsch!!!|wavey:

Bin ja echt gespannt, was sich bis Montag hier noch alles zurägt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Leute, ihr könnt es glauben, oder nicht glauben - wie jeder will. 
Bleibt nur wenigstens oberhalb der Gürtellinie, und ein bischen Benimm. 

Gibt nur mehr als eine Person ... die erlebte.

Und anderseits ist jeder saublöd , der es nicht wenigstens ein wenig glaubt, denn: :m

-> Wenn man wenigstens etwas dran glaubt und sich drauf einstellt, sein Gerät danach optimal ausrüstet, hat man die Chance, sowas mal zu fangen! #6

-> Wenn man nicht daran glaubt, und sich nicht drauf einstellen kann oder mag - whatever, und nicht sein Gerät drauf einstellt und sich an guten Hechtgewässern vorsorglich ausrüstet, dann hat man keine Chance, sowas mal zu fangen.

Und damit schießt sich letztlich jeder Ungläubige selbst ins Knie #h - bringt sich dann um den Fisch des Lebens!  

Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn das nicht geglaubt wird. 
Und die ganz großen nicht von anderen gefangen werden. Das ist schade für sie, nicht für mich. 
Irgendwann bekomme ich den rechten Dreh raus - und dann - mal sehen


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Also wenn es nach dieser Seite im Internet geht, ist spätestens bei 1,5 m Schluß: http://www.praeparator.com/aut/index.html?/aut/hechtrekorde.html
Diese Fänge sind wenigstens real und nachprüfbar...


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



angelfan94 schrieb:


> ich glaub auch nicht dran
> schon weil es kein foto gibt...


 






siehe Seite 4 des Threads. Meinen Beitrag. Das ist das Foto!!!

Quelle ist der Weser-Kurier.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ..., meine Frau mich schleppend den Nachmittag gerudert,...



Das ist meine Lieblingsstelle. Gut das du angelst und nicht Wasserski fährst. Würde ich bei den Hechten auch sein lassen, nicht mal im Haianzug. In Zukunft werde ich nicht mehr die A7 fahren, das ist mir zu dicht am Harz, sondern die A1 richtung Süden wählen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Komisch, dass mehrere Leuts solche ehrliche oder tragikomische zynische Paranoia dazu haben. |kopfkrat

Das ist nun nicht ganz ein T-Rex, selbst wenn so ein Fisch sehr krokodilhaft und gefährlich ausschaut. 

Aber es scheint eine "T-Rex-Realitäts-Wegblende-Reaktion" zu geben, sozusagen einen Selbstbetrug fürs einfachere Überleben! Wenn ichs nicht glaube, dann gibts das nicht, basta. Vogel-Strauß in Perfektion.

Dass es das bei Anglern so auch gibt - eigentlich witzig, wurde mancher eher anders herum denken. 

Wie war das mit dem letztens in SE automatisch vermessenen Lachs von 1,50m ?
Auch alles nur Fabel?
Und es muss ja eigentlich die Hechte geben, die diese Lachse fressen können . :vik:


----------



## Rocardoso spin (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ein paar schon.
> 
> In SE, Mittags kommt meine Frau panisch vom Rotaugenangeln im Boot so 10m vor dem Steg und berichtet mir, dass sie im Boot quasi in Seenot kam, alles schaukelte und sie in Panik ans Ufer flüchtete. Ich glaubte das nicht recht - Anglerinnen-Latein , aber Augenblick: Das sind die Anglerinnen etwas anders.
> Nach etlichem Male drüber reden und zeichnen einer Skizze zeigte sich dann, dass wohl ein großer hecht aus der davor steil abfallenden großen Tiefe auf ihre Anfütterstelle mit einem riesigen Rotaugen- und Ukeleischwarm (Biss auf Biss und Fisch auf Fisch) zugeschossen ist, den Bootschatten ausgenutzt hat und unter dem Boot gewendet hat, nicht angeschlagen hat.
> ...


 


Top u live dabei wenn man das liest,...:m


----------



## Rocardoso spin (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Nix da Mr! Dr bitte, Dr...! Soviel Ordnung muss sein!
> 
> Naja, dass DU von dem Fisch kein Bild gemacht hast, is ma scho klar, aber der Fischer selbst bspw...!?
> 
> ...


 


nee Dr. odder Mr,...:m

hab da kein pic u der fischer wohl auch nicht,....
aber das wir hier im strelasund u greifswalder bodden Deutschlands größte Hechte haben weiß ja nun JEDER,,,:vik:..

nix für ungut ,...aber beweisen kann ich es aber nich,..aber wenn ich mal einen fangen sollte....mach ich Pic u meld mich bei Dir versprochen,...:m|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

"                                                                                                
In der einschlägigen Literatur (Durchschnitt aller Quellen) finden sich für den Hecht diese Durchschnittsgewichte:

Nach Jahren | Durchschnittslänge | Durchschnittsgewicht                                          
01 | 014 cm | 00035 g                                                                            
02 | 030 cm | 00245 g                                                                            
03 | 041 cm | 00595 g                                                                            
04 | 054 cm | 01280 g                                                                            
05 | 061 cm | 01910 g                                                                            
06 | 073 cm | 03280 g                                                                            
07 | 078 cm | 03900 g                                                                            
08 | 085 cm | 05280 g                                                                            
09 | 091 cm | 06640 g                                                                            
10 | 096 cm | 07360 g                                                                            
15 | 104 cm | 09500 g                                                                            
20 | 118 cm | 14550 g                                                                            
"                                                                                                
(Quelle: http://www.hecht--angeln.de/hecht-angeln)                                               

Das ist als Durchschnitt aller Quellen passend über alle Gewässer, wohlgemerkt Durchschnittsgewichte, mit *Gleichmacherei* aller Werte! :g 
Eben auch Kleingewässer aller Arten, die *keine* gute Futter- und Wachstumsgrundlage bieten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hier eine interessante grafische Statistik, für die Großhechtangler,
die 2 weitere deutlich stärkere Wachstumskurven zeigt. :m

Interessant ist hier, dass sie eine deutliche Abweichung und besseres Wachstums in süddeutschen Seen gefunden haben.
Dazu paßt der 6jährige Schnellwachsriese aus dem Süden, der die Kurve schon sprengen täte. Auch hier Durchschnittswerte, die gleichmachen, egalisieren, sehr schnellwüchsige Aussnahmen fallen dort nicht mehr auf.

Interessant auch, das anfangs eigentlich eine Gerade herrscht und herrschen kann. ca. 15cm p. Jahr Zuwachs,
das Wachstum dann aber irgendwann abfällt, in norddeutschen Seen bei hier gezeigten etwa 8 Jahren. 
Der Fisch ereicht dort etwa die magischen 85cm und muss sich als erwachsen behaupten - man fragt sich unwillkürlich wieso und gegen wen?

In süddeutschen Seen könnte bei sehr guten Bedingungen ein Hecht also durchaus 150cm in 10 Jahren erreichen - könnte.

Das Wachstum hängt nun mal in erster Linie vom Nahrungs- und guten Jagdplatzangebot ab, das beeinflußt das Hechtwachstum von Anfang an. Und begrenzt eben auch.

Wie Paul Gustafson in seinem Buch vorschlägt, und Bertus Rozemejer auch in etwa meint:
- Jedes Hechtgewässer schafft irgendwann 120cm (siehe erste Statistik)
- Jedes gute Hechtgewässer schafft irgendwann 140cm

Und ich füge an:
- Jedes excellente Hechtgewässer schafft irgendwann je nach Angebot und leichter Jagd für den Hechte 160cm bis 180cm, wenn eben die gebratenen Tauben dem Fisch ins Maul fliegen bzw. serviert werden, oder er im Futter schwimmt.
- nach oben gibt es *keine* biologische Festbegrenzung, wie z.B. Aufhören des Wachstums bei Säugetieren, sondern nur das Gleichgewicht des Energieerhalts, des Aufnehmens von Nahrung und des notwendigen Energieverbrauchs zum Überleben und zum Jagen
- Wenn das Energiehaushaltgleichgewicht zusammenbricht, der (relative) Riese nicht mehr genug Futter bekommt um seinen massigen Körper aufrecht zu erhalten, stirbt er recht schnell den Hungertod, und diese verendeten Exemplare werden in Größen von 120 bis 150cm häufiger aufgefunden, auch 175cm wurden schon gefunden. (dead found 175 cm, Quelle: http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/)


----------



## maesox (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@Det

Du scheinst wahrlich in deinem Element zu sein!! ;-))


Sehr interessant,wobei die Bodden den südlichen Gewässern sicher in nichts nachstehen,was das Wachstum angeht.

Renken und Heringe bringens einfach 

Entscheidend sind dann noch die entsprechende Anzahl der Gewässer,mit den Voraussetzungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



maesox schrieb:


> Sehr interessant,wobei die Bodden den südlichen Gewässern sicher in nichts nachstehen,was das Wachstum angeht.
> 
> Renken und Heringe bringens einfach


Richtig! Ich sehe die nicht als nordeutsche Seen, schon gar nicht 1949 innerhalb BRD , höchstwahrscheinlich sind die also gar nicht enthalten, immerhin ein richtig guter Vereinigungsgewinn für die (west)deutschen Angler!

Die Kurve dürfte dort noch besser liegen, so bei 60cm in 3 Jahren las ich auch schon als Wachstumsspitzenwerte für Hecht, und das hieße per Daumenpeilung 20cm p. Jahr, in 8 bis 10 Jahren könnte der Fisch richtig groß sein, wie wir hier als "Fabelwerte" diskutieren.

So ein Riesenschnellwachstum aus den süddeutschen Seen ist belegt, per Altersuntersuchung und eben Längenmessung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ich habe mir auch vor einiger Zeit mal erlaubt, mit den Kurven zu spielen, den Zeitraum von 13 auf 26 Jahre zu verdoppeln, und die leicht absinkende Zuwachskurve weiter zu extrapolieren, um eine ungefähre Richtung zu bekommen, wie das Wachstum aussehen könnte.
Hier also die im rechten Teil verlängerte Kurve - wegen Erklärung der "Fabelfische" :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Detlef, Du schreibst doch ständig das Hechte mindestens 80, eher 100 Jahre alt werden => selbst bei nur 10cm/Jahr die Du ja als lockeren jährlichen Wachstum ansiehst sollten die Guides am Bodden doch regelmässig mitsamt Boot von den Hechten versenkt werden, oder? Ich denke auch das die Robbenpopulation deswegen nicht explodoert, weil wir zum Glück Hechte haben. Wer braucht schon Orcas?

Zu der Geschichte aus Schweden: Waren bestimmt große Fische, aber wie groß?

Wie viele Hechte >1,30 hast Du bisher gefangen, nur mal so als Relation um abschätzen zu können wie viel größer die nicht gesehenen Fische hatten? Nicht das es womöglich so kleine Hechte in eben dieser Größenordnung 1,30 oder so waren, Halbstarke quasi? Ich habe auch schon den einen oder anderen gewaltigen Schwall gesehen, aber 1 Hektar ist schon eine gewaltige Fläche. Welse von 2 Meter schaffen das nicht. 

Aber faktisch bleibt festzuhalten: Ausser wilder Vermutungen und Geschichten ohne Bilder oder andere Nachweise haben wir nichts...

Zu dem Einwand das die potentiell besten Gewässer und großen Hechte eher im Freiwasser anzutreffen sind und drillen deswegen kaum ein Problem sein sollte hast Du leider aussen vor gelassen, die Tatsache das Dir ein Hecht ohne Stahlvorfach verloren geht heisst ja nun nichts... 

Noch mal: Mit "normaler" Boddenausrüstung (Schwere Hechtrute, große Stationärrolle und >150m geflochtene Schnur im Bereich 10kg Tragkraft) ist vom Boot aus doch sicher annähernd jeder Süßwasserfisch zu landen, wenn man mal davon ausgeht im Extremfall mit dem Boot folgen zu können und das es keine Hindernisse gibt. Ich sehe da real wirklich kein Problem, auch nicht beim 150er Hecht. Bei den oben genannten Exemplaren von 1000cm gäbe es wohl Probleme, aber da würde man ja ab und an noch einen letzten Funkspruch hören bevor das Monster wieder ein Guidingboot versenkt... :m


----------



## Ollek (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann gibt es plötzlich ein Erdbeben, ein Wasserbeben, der ganze See wackelt wie vlt. von einem Erdrutsch, auf der anderen Uferseite zieht sich 20-30m weit eine Riesenrinne durch das Wasser, und oben schaut ein bischen was an Flossen heraus, dann Abschwung, und verschwindet. Das Wasser schwappt noch fast 1min lang nach. Der Familienfreund ohne Angelambitionen wird abwechselnd weiß und grün im Gesicht und will in die Füße. "Was war da, Erdbeben?, müssen wir abhauen?"
> Ich bin ja schon viel erfahrener, also ganz cool :g:
> "Das war nur ein Hecht!  Aber ein großer!"
> Der hat mal eben 1ha See ins Beben gebracht. |bigeyes



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Eines der ganz grössten Kinos die ich je gelesen hab #r#r#r

 Und Det ich glaube dir. 

Gruss

PS: |sagnix (Zinkgetriebe kannst du bei solchen Hechten erst recht völlig vergessen:q)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nicht das es womöglich so kleine Hechte in eben dieser Größenordnung 1,30 oder so waren, Halbstarke quasi?


Ich habe die Kopfseiten 2mal gut sehen können, 2mal Fische auf verschiedenen Entfernungen in ganzer Länge. 
Die Köpfe recht dicht bei (einmal ca. 10m, einmal ca. 30m) kann ich schon gut auf ein Seitenmaß von ca. 60cm schätzen. Jetzt schau Dir mal Hechte an, selbst sehr großkopferte, wie lang das wird. Da geht mit 1,30m oder 1,50m einfach nicht genug Körper dran. 
60cm Hechte kann ich ziemlich gut - auch im Wasser schätzen, ich lege mich auch nicht auf +-10cm fest, darum geht es nicht, aber um das vielfache an länger nachfolgendem Körper. So 4mal mit Schwanzflosse muss man typisch von ausgehen, rund 50-60cm Kopfseitenlänge, annähernd 2m Körperlänge. 
Klingt unglaublich, aber ist nunmal so. Vlt haben sie auch noch etwas andere Körperproportionen, das wird man erst bei einer Inspektion wissen. 

Mit den üblichen Hechtgrößen und Kräften bis 120cm hat das aber nichts in der Größenordnung mehr zu tun. Du weißt auch, wie sich ein Golf-Caddy von einem Tagebergbau Muldenkipper unterscheidet, da braucht man nicht diskutieren. 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon den einen oder anderen gewaltigen Schwall gesehen, aber 1 Hektar ist schon eine gewaltige Fläche.
> Welse von 2 Meter schaffen das nicht.


Spricht dafür, dass solche Hechte eben noch eine ganz andere Kraftmenge, Schusskraft und Geschwindigkeit aufbringen - aber nur kurz. Ich denke, mehr als ein gleichgroßer Delfin wegen der explosiven Entfaltung und großen Zahl an Muskellappen, ein Hecht erinnert mich immer an eine Boa. 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Noch mal: Mit "normaler" Boddenausrüstung (Schwere Hechtrute, große Stationärrolle und >150m geflochtene Schnur im Bereich 10kg Tragkraft) ist vom Boot aus doch sicher annähernd jeder Süßwasserfisch zu landen, wenn man mal davon ausgeht im Extremfall mit dem Boot folgen zu können und das es keine Hindernisse gibt. Ich sehe da real wirklich kein Problem, auch nicht beim 150er Hecht.


Das ist erstmal ein Wunschdenken, keine Hindernisse im Wasser.
So vollkommen clean, wo gibts das, und wo jagen und fressen Hechte viel lieber?
Da liegt der Knackpunkt im warsten Sinne des Wortes. Bei sehr großen Gewässern gibt es auch immer irgendwo Riffe, Untiefen, und überall doch mal Steine. Du mußt davon ausgehen, dass ein übergroßer Hecht sich genau solche Plätze sucht, reserviert, weil woanders würde er schon längst gefangen. 
Rechne das mal hin und her, es ist egal: Er wird so groß, weil der Platz gut ist und ihn quasi unfangbar macht, oder er wird so stark, dass er sich den besten Platz sucht.
Die Fälle, von denen ich geschrieben habe, haben alle in ca.50m erreichbarer Weite "hervorragende" Steinhindernisse allererster Abreissgüte - so gut kenne ich die Gewässer inzwischen. Ich denke, kein Zufall.

Was z.B. für den Bodden hieße: Da wo immer alles abreißt, übelste Steinfelder, da wo lieber keiner angelt, das wohnt der Riese ...
Was wohl hinreichend erklärt, wieso die nicht einfach jede Woche gefangen werden, sogar kaum gefangen werden können.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber es scheint eine "T-Rex-Realitäts-Wegblende-Reaktion" zu geben, sozusagen einen Selbstbetrug fürs einfachere Überleben! Wenn ichs nicht glaube, dann gibts das nicht, basta. Vogel-Strauß in Perfektion.



Detlef, womöglich hast du recht. Vielleicht ist es wirklich einer dieser Urinstinkte, der einen die Gefahr nicht sehen läßt, um handlungsfähig zu bleiben und nicht von Angst und Panik überwältigt zu werden. Ich denke, dass es hier im Board kaum einen zweiten Experten wie dich gibt, der eine so übergeordnete Sicht auf schweres und schwerstes Tackle hat und genau weiß wo dessen Grenzen sind, schließlich bist du einer der wenigen hier, die das auch wirklich wissenschaftlich testen und nicht nur von ihren Alltagserfahrungen leben.

Durch deine lange Angelerfahrung, welche man ja verglichen mit anderen fast in Lebensaltern messen kann, hast du sicherlich auch einen schärferen Blick als andere, die einfach nicht sehen wollen, was sie sehen könnten, wenn sie mit offenen und aufmerksamen Augen durch das Leben gingen.

Ich kann mich an einen Vorfall aus meiner Jugendzeit erinnern, den ich nie richtig einordnen konnte. An einem großen Baggersee gab es einen Riesenschwall, leider weit links von mir gerade im Bereich meines peripheren Sehvermögens. Bis ich meinen Blick in die Richtung wenden konnte, war der Fisch längst in den Tiefen verschwunden und es blieben nur Wellen auf der ansonsten spiegelglatten Oberfläche.

Wer weiß vielleicht war es einer dieser 2m-Uriane, schon damals älter als ich heute. Vielleicht lebt er  heute noch in den dunklen Tiefen des See, zieht seine einsamen Runden und snackt von Zeit zu Zeit einen 20 pfd Karpfen weg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ich hoffe, Du findest dann endlich das 2m Weibchen zu den schon gefangenen 1m Männchen in Deinem See! #6 Ich drücke jedenfalls feste ...

Aber mit dem Bellyboot solltest Du etwas vorsichtig sein, Uli!


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Da hast du recht, möglicherweise ist es nicht ganz ungefährlich. Allerdings denke ich, dass der 92er 11pfündige Milchner den ich vor ein paar Jahren gefangen habe, der absolute Ausnahmefisch war. Der kam nun auch aus einem Gewässer mit extrem wenig Angeldruck - Spinnfischen ist nur vom Boot möglich und es gibt da keine Boote und durchaus Großhechtpotential wie Pikepauly meinte, der da ja einiges an Erfahrung vorweisen kann.

Wie gesagt vielleicht sollte man überlegen, wo man seine Füße reinhält. Ich werde im Herbst mal wieder angreifen, dann aber vom Kajak aus.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Tipp: Kauft euch bei Aldi paar Flossen und ne Tacherbrille und sucht !


----------



## Der-Hechter (7. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

bin auch hammeangler, das is so dermaßen kein 160er lol  typ kommt mir auch bekannt vor... höre mich ma um ....|wavey:
diese hechte sollen 130 sein, man vergleiche:

http://www.xxl-angeln.de/var/plain_...cht_gefangen_auf_kleineren_hecht_large600.jpg

http://www.asv-saibling.de/Hecht%20Knoess.jpg


----------



## The_Pike (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Nur als kleines Beispiel, den Hecht auf meinem Profilfoto hab ich heuer im Juni gefangen, er hatte genau 105cm und 18 pfund, finde die beiden sehen sich ziemlich ähnlich...:m

Gruss Tom|wavey:


----------



## G-hunter (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

hi
ich habe ja mal bei google geguckt was das da so schönes gibt und habe ein gefunden den man für "1,6" verkaufen könnte ^^
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...&prev=/images?q=rekord+hecht&gbv=2&hl=de&sa=X


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Der Riese aus dem Biggesee ist das beeindruckenste Hechtfoto welches ich bis dato gesehen habe.... Schade das er sterben musste, aber dem Nachwuchs wird es bestimmt gut tun...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Detlef, Deine Geschichte könntest Du hier melden:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/83/449807/uebersicht/

Die passt sicher in diese Reihe. Man muss nur dran glauben... #6


Gut geschrieben übrigends! :m


----------



## jerkfreak (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Weiß ja nicht, ob der ein oder andre von euch das Sonderheft "Hecht" von Rute&Rolle daheim hat...!

Dort ist ein Bericht über die größten bekannten Hechte ever drin, egal wie gefangen oder ob auch nur tot gefunden. Verfasst ist der Bericht vom Hechtpapst Jan Eggers...!

Dort sind auch einige Bilder von wahren Giganten drin:

Allein 18 Fische von 50Pfd aufwärts (wie ihr wohl alle wisst, ist der amtliche dt Rekord 50Pfd aus dem Jahre 1986)

Der schwerste Fisch, sogar mit Foto, bringt 61Pfd auf die Waage. Gefangen von einem Fischer mit Kiemennetz. Platz 2 ein 58er, der tot am Ufer gefunden wurde. Der sieht wirklich gigantisch, vor allem auch recht lang, aus. Der könnte über die 1,50m hinaus gehn...! 

Gibt also durchaus bisl Bildmaterial von solchen "Giganten", aber eben alles nur recht "alte" und daher "schlechte" Bilder...! Auf den meisten erkennt man aber trotzdem wirklich die Ausmaße dieser Fische...!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Gerade Jan Eggers hat ja eine Unzahl von Fangmeldungen und Bildern analysiert und sich da sehr viel Mühe gemacht. Auch gerade er hat so einige "Fabelfische" entdeckt.

Der Hecht in meiner Bildergalerie hat 108 cm und 16 Pfd.
Der ist genau so wie der 160 cm Fisch den die Zeitung da präsentiert.


----------



## jerkfreak (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Das ist wohl wahr, Jan Eggers ist da sehr engagiert dabei, alles zusammenzukramen, was er kriegen kann. Angefangen hatte mit der Sache aber eigentlich Fred Buller, Jan Eggers is dann nur "mit eingestiegen" um ihm dabei zu helfen...!

Der 61Pfünder war angeblich gerade mal 13-14 Jahre alt, wurde eine Schuppenanalyce gemacht...! Das entspricht einer Gewichtszunahme von knapp über 2,5kg/Jahr, des scho ganzschön was...!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Mal völlig unabhängig davon, ob ich dir diese Geschichten abkaufe oder nicht, Det --
was den Unterhaltungswert angeht: ganz weit vorne.

Ist mein absoluter Ernst.

#r

Für den einen vielleicht ein Thriller, für den anderen Comedy -- für mich einfach spitzenmäßiges Anglerlatein.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ich finde ähnlich wie Det die Frage wo das Wachstum des Hechtes eigentlich aufhört enorm spannend. 
Ich habe an den Bodden schon viele Fische zwischen 120 und 130 cm gesehen, die mit Sicherheit noch nicht alt waren. 
Letztes Jahr ist an einem unserer Vereinsgewässer ein Hecht von 142 cm verendet aufgefunden worden. Das ist eine ganz normale 15 Hektar Baggerkuhle. Also nicht zu vergleichen mit Maränengewässern oder Bodden voll Heringen.
Die Frage wo das Wachstum zu Ende ist finde ich auf solche Gewässer bezogen hochspannend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Uli & Det,
> 
> ein ähnliches Erlebnis hatte ich in den schwedischen Schären mit Mad dem Rutenbauer.
> 
> ...


Martin! #6
Ich denke aber je mehr ich über meine Sichtungen drüber nach dachte, dass man sowas mit Worten nicht richtig beschreiben kann #c, weil irgendwie "paßt" das alles nicht in normale Relationen  Muss man erst erlebt haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Frage wo das Wachstum zu Ende ist finde ich auf solche Gewässer bezogen hochspannend.


Gerrit, das ist es! :m
Und die Durchschnittswerte bringen einen da auch nicht weiter.

Die wichtigste Frage in der Einschätzung, wie groß Hechte in einem Gewässer werden können, liegt sicher in der Frage der Nahrung, was kann der Fisch ohne große Mühe aufnehmen und wachsen, wie dicht ist das Futterangebot auch in größeren Futterfischen, auch passende Hechte in 50-80cm?

Diese Diskrepanzen beim Alter, große "kapitale" Hechte, die oft noch keine 10 Jahre haben, andere kleinere aber viel älter, so kurzlebig ist der Esox lucius sicher nicht, und dann fragt man sich wohin der Fische wachsen. #c

Wenn so ein großer Hecht den Alters- oder Hungertod sterben sollte, kommt der hoch, oder bleibt der vlt. in tiefen Gewässern in kaltem Wasser unten am Boden, ähnlich wie bei einigen Walen beobachtet, die dort komplett als Gerippe liegen? 
Große Hechte gehen gerne ins tiefe kühle Wasser - bevorzugt 10 Grad, und haben dort ihre Standorte, gabs mal eine nette umfangreiche biologische Untersuchung in einer Zeitschrift. Wenn es dem dort als Fluchtpunkt dann nicht mehr so gut geht, bleibt der wohl eher dort als dass er an Land schwimmt.
Kann sowas sein, weswegen man wenig verendete Riesenhechte findet, wenn die nicht gerade z.B. vom Angler "angeschlagen" sind und stranden?


----------



## Skrubber (22. August 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Keine Ahnung "wo das Wachstum aufhört", aber was auffällt ist, daß es keine proportionale Längenzunahme gibt. Ab ca. 1,20 scheinen die Hechte vor allem im Kopfbereich zu wachsen und insgesamt wird der Fisch eher "kräftiger". Immerhin verdoppelt ein Boddenhecht auf dem Weg von der 1,20-ger zur 1,40m- Marke ca. sein Gewicht von 25 in Richtung 50 Pfund. Das mal weiter (hochgerechnet) sollte bei nochmals 20 cm mehr dann ja eher in Richtung 100 Pfund gehen|kopfkrat... Das allerdings klingt für mich mehr als unwahrscheinlich#d... Auf dem Bild hab ich einen typischen "kleinköpfigen" Hecht von 1,24 (gefangen vor einigen Jahren bei Wolgast/ Peenestrom) Schaut man sich dagegen mal die Fische um die 1,40 Marke an, ist der Kopf dann fast doppelt so gross...  Wer solche Fische nicht kennt und dann mal das Erlebniss hat, so einem vom Boot aus zu "begegnen" wird schon mal in seiner Schätzung über die Wirklichkeit hinausschiessen... Ich nehme an, dass das Ende der Fahnenstange wohl um die 1,50 m sein wird- und das ist dann schon wirklich gigantisch!!!


----------



## carp_ (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

ein 1, 60 m hecht waere deutscher rekork 
also das ist bestimmt falsch


----------



## jerkfreak (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ist nicht gesagt, schlank wie ne Bohnenstange wäre er "nichts"...!!! Mal abgesehn vllt vom wohl längsten Hecht, der je gefangen wurde...! 

Aber ok, lassen wir das mal, der Tröt hier geht so langsam ja (zum Glück) auch unter...!


----------



## MOORLA (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

niemals 1,60m !!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Lest den Thread, das ist längst aufgeklärt...


----------



## deerhunter (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hallo, also ich hab ma versucht nachzumessnen is natürlich nur ungefähr aber wenn man die Maße umrechnet und von einer Mittelfingerdicke von 2 cm ausgeht, was wie ich finde schon ziemlich "wurschtig" ist, komm ich auf genau 116cm. Ich denk da dürft ich ziemlich richtig liegen.
mfg


----------



## pc-rookie (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ist zwar kein Hecht, sondern "nur" einer von 3 Muskies (Esox masquinongy), die ich an einem schönen Oktobertag 2007 im Detroit River überlisten konnte... 
Er hatte ca. 130cm  - und sieht irgendwie bissl größer aus als der "Monsterhecht" vom Anfang des Postings|kopfkrat.

Und - jaaaaaa, ich hab von Anfang bis Ende gelesen

Tight lines!

PS: Der Köder ist knapp 20cm lang und wiegt fast 200g!!


----------



## marcus7 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Den hätte ich eher auf 160cm geschätzt:q


----------



## pc-rookie (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Den hätte ich eher auf 160cm geschätzt:q




Ich hab ihn nicht gemessen - vielleicht war er ja größer, vielleicht auch nicht. Ist eigentlich auch egal - es war ein Riesenspaß, ihn zu drillen, auch wenn die Biester ziemlich schnell müde sind|bigeyes


----------



## deerhunter (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht nur das erste Posting gelesen hättest, hättest Du mitbekommen, dass der Schreibfehler der Zeitung schon vor Wochen geklärt wurde......



sry des hab ich net gelesen war mir zu viel


----------



## michi12 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hallo,
ein Hecht mit einer größe von 160 cm ist doch fast Weltrekord oder?
Gruß
Michi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube im allgemeinen werden Hechte oft größer geschätzt als sie eigentlich sind-davon kommt bestimmt auch das Klischee alle Angler sind Lügner:q


Das ist ja mal nen schöner Hecht auf dem Foto, vor allem mit Format! #6

Hast Du denn neben der Gesamtlänge auch die Kopflänge gemessen, wie lang war der bis hinter die Kiemen?

Hintergrund: Den Kopf kann man bei einer Überraschungsattacke und ohne Landungserfolg oft am besten sehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Skrubber schrieb:


> ..., aber was auffällt ist, daß es keine proportionale Längenzunahme gibt. Ab ca. 1,20 scheinen die Hechte vor allem im Kopfbereich zu wachsen und insgesamt wird der Fisch eher "kräftiger". Immerhin verdoppelt ein Boddenhecht auf dem Weg von der 1,20-ger zur 1,40m- Marke ca. sein Gewicht von 25 in Richtung 50 Pfund.


Das sehe ich vom Prinzip auch so, wobei aber auch nicht nur der Kopf wächst.  
Die Wasser- und Strömungsverhältnisse sowie die Hauptfutterquelle scheinen die Hechte im Alter immer mehr zu formen, denn unterschiedliche Unterarten von Exox lucius werden aus der Biologie nicht gemeldet - leider, das wäre dann wieder einfach.
Gleichwohl aber sehr verschiedene Wuchs- und Schnabelformen gesichtet, die meisten über Bilder im Internet. 
Die Diskrepanz (mal unabhängig von cm Fetischismus) zwischen dem oben gezeigten Muskie, anderen im Web, und dem letzten recht dicken Esox lucius ist ja mehr als auffällig.



Skrubber schrieb:


> .
> Auf dem Bild hab ich einen typischen "kleinköpfigen" Hecht von 1,24 (gefangen vor einigen Jahren bei Wolgast/ Peenestrom) Schaut man sich dagegen mal die Fische um die 1,40 Marke an, ist der Kopf dann fast doppelt so gross...


Hast Du auch mal die Köpfe gemessen, also auch z.B. die Kopflängen bis hinter die Kiemenspalte?  (s.obigen Beitrag)


----------



## marcus7 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Nee Sorry Angeldet, aber auf die idee den Kopf zu messen bin ich nun wirklich in dem Moment nicht gekommen-da hatte ich ganz andere Sachen im Kopf, wenn du verstehst.

Leider hatte ich am Fangtag auch keine Waage mitgenommen. Bei nem Meterhecht ist mir das Gewicht immer recht schnurz-aber bei dem Kollegen hätte ich es echt gerne nachgewogen|bigeyes.
Er hatte ein echt mächtiges Kreuz im Vergleich zu allen anderen großen Hechten die ich schon gefangen habe, und prall von Laich wird er auch gewesen sein, hatte ihn am zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag gefangen. Hoffe er lebt noch...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Klar versteh ich , Puls 240 sag ich nur, aber interessant als Fakt wäre es eben schon.
Mit so ein paar Anhaltswerten könnte man dem "Phanömen" der wenigstens gesichteten sehr großen Hechte besser beikommen.
Ich glaube nicht an Köpflängen vor erheblich > 1/4 der Körperlänge. Dazu passen aber wiederum einige "Kopf-Erscheinungen" nicht ...

Diese wohl von Jan-Eggers aufgestellte "Bauchumfangsregel" mit 40Pfer hat >80cm Bauchumfang hielt ich auch immer für übertrieben, bis ich selber bei einem auch noch zusätzlich mit ein wenig Laich gefüllten Hecht-Weibchen mal 4 Handspannen (a rund 21cm bei mir) anlegen musste. |bigeyes 
Der war zwar ein bischen zu kurz dafür, eben extrem dick und breit im Kreuz, wirklich imposant, und lebt hoffentlich auch noch, und knackt irgendwann die Rekorde!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Wer mal was großes sehen will, hier hinein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165789


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ich habe schon größere Seehunde gesehen


----------



## Räuberspinner (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Alter Falter. Und plötzlich war die Rute doch zu schwach.
Da fehlen einem echt die Worte.
Saugut.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

http://fishinghistory.blogspot.com/2008/01/voices-from-past-nadia-moharib.html
http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...=schara_ron&page=g_col_schara_record-pike-ate

Hucho taimen
Der Körper des langgestreckten Fisches erreicht eine Länge von einem Meter und mehr und hat ein Gewicht von 30 bis 60, in den sibirischen Flüssen bis über 80 Kilogramm. Ein 1988 im Kotui gefangenes Exemplar hatte die Rekordlänge von 2,10 Metern und wog 105 Kilogramm.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Und Taimen = Hecht oder was will uns dieser Beitrag sagen? Huchen und Taimen sind ja schon unterswchiedliche Arten, aber Hechte sind ja nun was ganz anderes?

Die Links von dem Hecht kamen doch schon mehrfach, oder? Da ist die Längenangabe ja auch sehr umstritten und wohl eher eine Zeitungsente... Wurde zumindest vor Jahren schon in den US-Foren vom ganz überwiegenden Teil der User so gesehen.

Aber da ja Berichte auf Webseiten allgemein als Wahrheit anerkannt sind kann ich nur noch einmal auf diesn Fang verwiesen, der den Pillemann-Musky da klar in die Schranken weisst, egal ob die Längenangabe stimmt oder nicht:

Monsterhecht

Steht im Internet, ist also wahr!!!


----------



## Ollek (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

 Moin Schleie


Der Hecht hat wie du wohl etwas zugelegt....


Gruss und Petrie zum Rekord


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Der Hecht ist (wie ich!) topfit!

Gut das ich Urlaub hatte, hat mich 4 Tage über den See gezogen, als er sich dann zu einem Schläfchen gelegt hat konnte ihn die Bundeswehr mittels einem Torpedo erlegen. Zum Glück hatten wir denen schon am ersten Drilltag Bescheid gegeben, aus irgendeinem Grund hatten die bei uns keine Torpedos lagermässig, die scheinen sie sonst nur im Meer einzusetzen? So konnten sie welche kommen lassen!

Aber so hat ja alles geklappt, der war jetzt ja noch nicht wirklich groß. Nach wissenschaftlichen Tatsachen - die mindestens ein Member dieses Boards kennt - wenn wohl auch sonst niemand - soll es ja Exemplare geben die ein Vielfaches auf Waage und Maßband bringen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

War aber nett das Du die BW-Spezialisten vom Sprengteam eingewiesen hast! Und die dachten Torpedo vom Land aus starten geht nicht... #d

Die glauben bestimmt auch nicht an die 500kg-Weasler!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> und ich sagte noch: binde dich an einem Baum fest! Aber neeeein, wer nicht hören will muss schippern



Bei uns wird der Stammtischfritz seit Wochen immer wieder von Anglern gesichtet wie er mit einem 12 Meter hohen bzw. langen Baum auf den Kreuz durch den See gezogen wird. Hätte mal ein Messer mitnehmen sollen um sich von dem Baum losschneiden zu können.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Bei uns wird der Stammtischfritz seit Wochen immer wieder von Anglern gesichtet wie er mit einem 12 Meter hohen bzw. langen Baum auf den Kreuz durch den See gezogen wird. Hätte mal ein Messer mitnehmen sollen um sich von dem Baum losschneiden zu können.



|muahah:

Ich habe schon immer geahnt das diese Selbsthakmontagen mit vorgespannter Schnur gefährlich sind wenn man die Bremse nicht offen hat... Ist diese Methode im Harz eigentlich auch in Anwendung oder wachsen da jetzt keine geeigneten Bäume mehr in Ufernähe?


----------



## Udo561 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hi,
wenn der Hecht aus dem Zeitungsartikel 160 cm groß ist müsste der Fänger im Vergleich 240 cm groß sein , möglich ist alles ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Frosch38 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Donnerwetter dann hatte ich ja auch schon mal so einen und habe es nicht gemerkt.#6


----------



## CarpMetty (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Moin!
Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das ich vor ca.12-13 Jahren in der Angelwoche ein Bericht gelesen habe, in dem stand, das in Russland bei der Trockenlegung eines Sees Überreste von einen 1,80m großen Hecht gefunden wurde. Ich hoffe nur, das mir mein Errinerungsvermögen jetzt nicht einen Streich spielt.


----------



## stichling-hunter (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Gut das ich Urlaub hatte, hat mich 4 Tage über den See gezogen...


Und das allein nur durchs weaseln!


----------



## Walstipper (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> http://fishinghistory.blogspot.com/2008/01/voices-from-past-nadia-moharib.html
> http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...=schara_ron&page=g_col_schara_record-pike-ate
> 
> Hucho taimen
> Der Körper des langgestreckten Fisches erreicht eine Länge von einem Meter und mehr und hat ein Gewicht von 30 bis 60, in den sibirischen Flüssen bis über 80 Kilogramm. Ein 1988 im Kotui gefangenes Exemplar hatte die Rekordlänge von 2,10 Metern und wog 105 Kilogramm.



Mensch Det was kramst du da wieder hoch.

Da is dann wohl A.F.T.M. 12 angebracht.
Oder lieber doch Swimbaits http://skinnymoose.com/fishgeek/?p=122 :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Irgendwo weiter oben wolte jemand ein Bild sehen, und bitteschön, der 70incher (=knappe 180) ist da, hatte ich über eine Notiz wiedergefunden.
Da haben sich aber schon ganz andere Mengen an Diskutanten dran heiß geredet und gerechnet ... :vik:

Es ist schon erstaunlich, mit welcher Beharrlichkeit die geliebten  Bretter mit dem Gucklöchern vor dem Kopf verteidigt werden können. |kopfkrat

Nein, es gibt keine Hechte über 150!  #q - Nein, es gibt keine Hechte über 150! #q - Nein, es gibt keine Hechte über 150! #q - Nein, es gibt keine Hechte über 150! #q - Nein, es gibt keine Hechte über 150! #q - Nein, es gibt keine Hechte über 150! #q - Nein, es gibt keine Hechte über 150! #q  - ... :q

Stefans "aufgeblasener" Hecht paßt jedenfalls schon mal gar nicht, Länge zu Gewicht, wie man an dem belegten Fang des Taimen leicht sehen kann.
Aber es ist ja ein aufgeblasener Air-Bubble-Esox .... :q

Aber wieso kommt jemand eigentlich auf den Trichter, dass Hechte aufhören sollten zu wachsen (tun sie biologisch definitiv nicht), und vor allem: Wieso sollten sie, solange genug viel und große Stücke Futternachschub da sind? Davon hängt das ältere Wachstum entscheidend ab. 
Im Endzustand bei der Nachfrage nach immer mehr Futter stellt sich ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Energieverbrauch und Futteraufnahme (=Energiezulauf ein), was aber nur vom Futterangebot abhängig ist.


----------



## Hansemann 28 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Schaut mal hier
So sieht einer mit knapp 130 cm aus!
http://www.angelzeitung.de/angeln/Angelvideos_20/Hecht+Angeln+-+128+cm_706
Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Das ist eine sehr einfältige Diskussionsart.

Beweise doch im Gegenzug einmal, dass es keine derart großen Hechte gibt, na wie isses? :m


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

leute prügelt euch doch wegen so nen quatsch!!! sind wohl schon winterdepressionen bei euch ;+


----------



## angelpfeife (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Haha ich weiß was jetzt kommt:g. Ihr beiden schaukelt euch hoch und dann bääm ist der Thread zu und ihr beiden habt ne Verwarnung mehr. Hatten wir ja schonmal...:q:q.
Ist aber ganz interresant mitzulesen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ist doch voll Mist mit solchen Trollereien, die hier einige ablassen. #d

Ist es erklärtes Ziel eines AB-Forumsthread, zum Ziel und Plattform für egozentrische "Störsender" zu werden? Soll das wirklich die Standardkultur sein?

Das Thema ist oben klar angeschrieben. 
Und interessant ist es, Hinweise, Bilder, Geschichten usw. zu sammeln. 

Ich gehe leider sogar davon aus, dass ein ganze Menge aus gut nachvollziehbaren Gründen verheimlicht wird, und ein Teil kann man hier oben sogar direkt nachlesen.


----------



## Ollek (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

|bigeyes für Richtigkeit keine Haftung...

evtl kann ja wer übersetzen

http://www.fishtour.by/articles.php?id=260


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes für Richtigkeit keine Haftung...
> 
> evtl kann ja wer übersetzen
> 
> http://www.fishtour.by/articles.php?id=260


 

da kommst aber mit nem metermaß nicht weit :q


----------



## Ollek (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> da kommst aber mit nem metermaß nicht weit :q



:m Wenn dann richtig, mit einssechzig geben wir uns gar nich erst ab...


----------



## Wizard2 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

das wäre dann mal ein menschenfredsser|bigeyes:q


----------



## Udo561 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes für Richtigkeit keine Haftung...
> 
> evtl kann ja wer übersetzen
> 
> http://www.fishtour.by/articles.php?id=260



Schade, schwere Sprache :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## grazy04 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

link kopieren, bei Google einfügen und übersetzten lassen.....

Im Artikel ist aber nur von Gewichten die Rede, einziger Bezug zu dem Foto sind 27pfd

und :

40,7 kg Gewicht im irischen Lough Derg vom 13.Mai 1862
37-Pfund Hechte in den Masuren Stone
 32,7 kg Gewicht in der schottischen Grafschaft Gellovey wo der Kiefer wohl noch existiert


----------



## Tanckom (27. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes für Richtigkeit keine Haftung...
> 
> evtl kann ja wer übersetzen
> 
> http://www.fishtour.by/articles.php?id=260



Tipp:

Schwarzweiss fotos sind leichter mit fotoshops zu machen^^

1. Ich glaub net, das das ein Europäischer(Normal) Hecht ist, sondern ne Spezielle Art.
2. Mann sieht beim genauern hinschauen nur die schtten von den Anglern(Zoom)

Gruss
Lars:m


----------



## Nitro (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Ollek* 

 
_|bigeyes für Richtigkeit keine Haftung...

evtl kann ja wer übersetzen

http://www.fishtour.by/articles.php?id=260

das ist ein schlechter Fake (man sieht die zwei Beulen im Rücken vom Hecht wo das Bild geschnitten wurde)
_


----------



## Ollek (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

|kopfkrathmmm anhand der Fotos würd ich hierbei sagen eher nein,
aber es gibt wie alle wissen vorteilhaft fotografiert und unvorteilhaft.

Nach dem was da steht was nich stimmen muss aber auch nich sofort angezweifelt werden sollte liegt der polnische Rekord (Inoffiziell) dann doch bei 1,56m was Martins Einwand relativiert.



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Det, was hälst Du als studierter Mensch davon, mal DEINE Behauptungen, es gäbe Hechte über 150cm mal mit BELEGTEN BEWEISEN zu untermauern.



Zumal die 1,40m von diesem hier  schon glaubhaft ist da besser Fotografiert und das Gewicht mit um die 30 Kg kommt bei Hechten dieser Grösse auch hin. Ähnllichkeiten zu dem "Rekordhecht" sind gegeben 
(Man spricht sogar auch von 1,50m Klick)

Quelle

PS: auch nicht schlecht wenn man bedenkt das dieser 38,7kg hatte (haben sollte)


----------



## Ollek (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

:vik: Und jetzt sollten auch die letzten Zweifler überzeugt sein.

Klick 
Klack


----------



## Walstipper (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Da komm ich betrunken heim und dann sowas, klaaassee entertainment  :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Detlef, ich denke schon, dass es größere Hechte gibt als man so denkt. Allerdings gehe ich mal davon aus, dass bei größerer Länge auch die Dicke des Hechtes zunimmt. Wenn also ein 40cm Hecht einen Zentimeter wächst, dann muß er dazu nur eine geringe Masse zulegen. Wenn aber ein Meterhecht 1cm wachsen möchte, dann braucht er dafür ungleich mehr Futter als der 40er für seinen Zentimeter, da zwar die Länge linear aber die Masse - das Volumen - mindestens quadratisch ansteigt. D.h. um einen Zentimeter Länge zu zulegen muß ein wesentlich größerer Fisch unproportional mehr Masse aufbauen, als ein lütter Fisch.
Grundsätzlich glaube ich, dass der Massenzuwachs eine viel interessantere Größe ist, um die evt. Maximalgröße von Fischen zu bestimmen, da diese ja durch bestimmte Faktoren determiniert ist.
Man kann das ja ganz simpel "*extrapolieren*" indem man den Meter als 10kg Fisch annimmt - bißchen viel, aber für die Rechnung wurscht und dann dass Längen- und Durchmesserverhältnis eines Zylinders bestimmt, der eben eine Höhe von 100cm hat. Wenn man das hat, dann nimmt man den Quotienten aus Länge und Durchmesser und vergrößert entsprechend. 

Preisfrage:

Wie schwer wäre dann ein 1,80 Hecht?

Detlef, ich schätze mal, dass das hier ein Posting ist ganz nach deinen Geschmack ist.


----------



## Fabi_ (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

wenn der hecht 1,60m groß ist, dann ist der typ ja über 2m groß :OOOO


----------



## The fishwhisperer (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

_http://www.fishtour.by/articles.php?id=260_

Hi,

das Bild von dem Hecht ist von einer Werbeauktion von einer Automarke,ich glaube es war Subaru. Ich habe das Bild in einer alten Blinker Zeitschrift gesehen von 1997.

Sind schon Spaßvögel.

MfG  René


----------



## Pikepauly (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Die Frage könnte man am ehesten von der wissenschaftlichen Seite klären.
Nur bin ich leider kein Wissenschaftler.

Sagen wir mal als Laie bemüht man die Wahrscheinlichkeitstheorie und strickt das Thema mal um.

Der "Durchschnittsmitteleuropäer ist 178 cm gross. Können auch 180 oder 182 cm sein,ist eigentlich egal. Setzen wir diese mal mit nem 90 er Hecht gleich.
Ich treffe berufsbedingt sehr viele Leute und kenne eine Menge Leute die zwischen 190 und 200 cm gross sind. Setzen wir diese mal mit nem 120 cm Hecht gleich.
Der grösste Mensch den ich kenne ist 216 cm gross. Setzen wir diesen mal mit einem 140 cm Hecht gleich.
Der nach aktuellen Erkenntnissen grösste bekannte Mensch der Welt ist meine ich 253 cm gross. Es gab wohl mal einen mit 277 cm Grösse, der hatte aber einen Gendefekt das sollte man nicht beachten weil halt nicht normal.
Die Frage ist ja, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich diesen 253 cm grossen Menschen treffe, den ohne Google würde den ja kaum einer je bemerken.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt im vernachlässigbaren Promille Bereich.
Genauso unwahrscheinlich wie einen Hecht zu fangen der Ü 150 cm gross ist.
Das heisst aber im Umkehrschluss auch das es diesen Hecht gibt oder geben könnte.
Dets Überlegungen als "Spökenkiekerei" abzutun halte ich deswegen zumindest für gewagt. Etwas differenzierter sollte man das schon betrachten und hinterfragen.

Ich geh jetzt mal 2 Stunden an den See und jage den "Weasler".
Der grösste verbürgte, fotografierte und vermessene Hecht aus dem Gewässer ist dank Refo-Mast mit 136 cm bekannt.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Stimmt!
Zum Glück genehmige ich meinen Urlaub selbst.
Ich habe im Moment nur eine 10 Pfd. Schnur auf der Rolle, das kann dauern.
Wieviele Stunden die Bremsscheiben einer 4000 er Fireblood das durchhalten wäre aber ja auch mal interessant.


----------



## Ollek (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Also ne ziemlich einfache Faustformel ist:
> 
> 20cm Längenzuwachs = Verdoppelung des Gewichts. Haut einigermaßen hin, wie man hier sieht:
> 
> ...



#hMoin Kaulbarsch

Glaub ich nicht das der dann bei 120KG liegen würde. Das würde einen Linearen anstiegt der Zuwachs und Gewichtsrate  bedeuten.

Weswegen ich auch Dets Theorie anzweifle das wenn er nur genug zu Fressen hat früher oder Später sonnst wie gross ist. Weil irgendwann ist Schluss auch bei Nahrung im Überfluss

Je grösser der Fisch wird desto flacher im Verhältnis auch nach oben die Zuwachsrate/Gewichtsrate.

Soll heissen je kleiner die Verdopplung ist desto grösser und linearer auch die Gewichtsrate, nach oben hin dann abnehmend.

Ich glaube der Hecht würde sich im Bereich von Welsen in dieser Grössenordung bewegen Klick

Den soviel "mehr" Fisch wäre es dann auch nicht.

Gruss


----------



## Ollek (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Auch der Riesenleng in dem es in diesem Link geht hat proportionstypische wenn in dem Fall auch doch zu leichte 30Kg was man aber üblicherweise mit um die 40 Kg angibt.



> [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]Der Leng wurde nun voller Spannung vermessen und gewogen. Er war genau 1,80 m lang, hatte also die Maximallänge, die ein Leng laut aller uns bekannter Beschreibungen erreichen kann. Er wog gut 30 kg, dass ist unseres Erachtens bei dieser Länge allerdings relativ wenig, da Lengs dieser Größe bis zu 40 kg schwer werden. [/FONT]


Quelle

Und auch Hechte sind nicht sonderlich überproportioniert was 120 Kg erklären würde selbst wenn sie 1,80m hätten.

Im Gegensatz zu diesem Heilbut von ebenfalls 1,80m der dann doch "mehr Fisch" ist in dieser Grösse im Vergleich zu Hecht Wels und Leng. Und selbst der hatte dann "nur" 65 Kg

Klick
Also mein Tip bei angenommenen Hechte von 1,80m zwischen 40 und 50 Kg

Gruss


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Weswegen ich auch Dets Theorie anzweifle das wenn er nur genug zu Fressen hat früher oder Später sonnst wie gross ist. Weil irgendwann ist Schluss auch bei Nahrung im Überfluss
> 
> Nein, das kann auch nicht sein. Die Zuwachsrate ist determiniert durch ein Maximum an Nahrung was aufgenommen und in einem Zeitfenster verdaut werden kann. Das ergibt dann eine maximale Größe, die ein Hecht theoretisch unter günstigsten Bedingungen erreichen kann. Begrenzt durch ein maximales Lebensalter kann das Gewicht auch nicht unendlich groß werden. Hechte müssen bei gleicher Zuwachsrate in großer Größe eben viel mehr Masse anlegen bevor sie den gleichen Längenzuwachs haben. Sprich, dass Längenwachstum wird kleiner, das Massenwachstum bleibt absolut gesehen gleich.
> 
> ...



Anders gesagt, wenn ein 2cm Hecht 2kg zulegt, dann hat das erhebliche Veränderungen bezüglich seiner Körperlänge zur Folge. Der Hecht wird um einige 1000% gewachsen sein. Wenn ein 136cm Hecht 2kg zulegt, dann wird das in erster Linie seinem Dickenwachstum geschuldet, denn er muß ja Volumen ergänzen und erst dann zu einem sehr geringen %Satz dem Längenwachstum.


----------



## Ollek (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ulli mag sein das man das besser in einer Grafik ausdrücken sollte ums besser zu verstehen, ich wollte in erster Linie Kaulbarschs 120 Kg anzweifeln 

Wir haben die Erfahrung am Bodden gemacht das Hechte teils schon ab ca. 1,10m oft ein maximales Grundvolumen, nennen wir es Dicke vom Rücken zum Bauch haben was dann auch bei 1,30er nicht unwesentlich grösser ist. (hängt sicher auch von Hechtdame zu Hechtdame verschieden ab)

Soll also heissen ab einer bestimmten Grösse (ich sage ab 1,10m) gehen Hechte nur noch mehr in die Länge als noch gross in die Breite was die abflachung der Kurve (So wie ich es meine) erklären würde. Da z.B 50er Hechte auch in der Breite bezogen zum Meter noch mehr als doppelt anwachsen.

Andernfalls hätte der fiktive 1,80er Hecht tatsächlich 120 Kg und daran glaube ich nicht da er wie der Wells keine dieses erklärbaren Proportionen aufweist  #d

Wie gesagt wenn selbst der 1,80er Heilbutt "nur" 65 Kg hat warum soll der Hecht dann schwerer sein.

Was ist dein Tipp?

Gruss

PS: gaaanz wichtig gesehn und gewogen hab ich 1,80er Hechte auch noch nich und will mir diesbezüglich kein endgültiges und richtiges Urteil erlauben, Sind nur Schätzungen meinerseits.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ulli mag sein das man das besser in einer Grafik ausdrücken sollte ums besser zu verstehen, ich wollte in erster Linie Kaulbarschs 120 Kg anzweifeln
> 
> Ich habe dir ja auch recht gegeben.
> 
> ...



Ich finde das ganze auch sehr theoretisch. Ein bestätigter 1,65m würde mir ja schon reichen..., aber selbst die sind offensichtlich rar. Andererseits wenn man denen glaubt, die einen kennen, der gehört haben sol, dass die Nichte des Schwagers von der Mutter, die den Freund hat,...

Wer weiß es schon. Vielleicht sind wir alle auch nur Wesen aus Licht, die sich die sogenannte Realität nur träumen. Kann jemand das Gegenteil beweisen?


----------



## Kark (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ich habe evtl. eine ergänzende Informatinon zu dem Hecht aus Italien vom Lago Maggiore. In einen anderen Forum schrieb Uli Beyer das er den Fänger persönlich kennt (Zimmernachbar an den Bodden)  und dieser sehr klein ist und dadurch der Hecht so gewaltig wirkt. Weiter schrieb er das anhand der Körpergröße zu urteilen, der Hecht wahrscheinlich nicht 1,40m lang ist. Gemessen wurde er ja eh nie sondern nur geschätzt.....und schätezn ist bei den meisten Anglern so eine Sache wenn es um den eigenen Fang geht.

Schöne Grüße

Kark


----------



## Ollek (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



> Wie gesagt wenn selbst der 1,80er Heilbutt "nur" 65 Kg hat warum soll der Hecht dann schwerer sein.





> Der ist ja auch platt.


|bigeyes|bigeyes:m Uli ich hoffe du hattest schonmal die Ehre einen z.B.1,50er Heilbutt zu Filetieren dann weis man das man mit "Platt" nur die Form meinen und keinesfalls eine Verniedlichung ableiten sollte.

Ich sag mal im Querschnitt an der dicksten Stelle nimmts sich das nicht viel zum 1,30er Hecht an der selben Stelle nur das der Heilbutt eben doch vergleichsweise überpropotional zum Hecht Leng und Wels noch in die Breite geht.

Gruss

Wie gesagt wasn dein Tipp?

@ Kark

 Evtl hat sich der gute U.Beyer auch nur |motz: das er ihn nicht gefangen hat...Solls unter Anglerkreisen auch geben.

Gibts auch schöne Threads dazu hier im Board #h

Hier ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür wo Angler gefangene grössen von Fischen der Konkurenz nicht zugestehn....


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich sag mal im Querschnitt an der dicksten Stelle nimmts sich das nicht viel zum 1,30er Hecht an der selben Stelle nur das der Heilbutt eben doch vergleichsweise überpropotional zum Hecht Leng und Wels noch in die Breite geht.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Wie gesagt wasn dein Tipp?



War ja auch nur ein "platter" Scherz.:q:q:q:q:q

Tipp? Bezüglich Länge und Gewicht?

Ich denke, dass bei max. 1,50m schluß ist, weil spätestens dann die natürliche Altersgrenze erreicht ist. Ich lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren. Was ich mich in dieser Diskussion beispielsweise frage, dass ist, warum z.B. an den Bodden zwar etliche Hechte über 1,25 gefangen werden, aber nie welche über 1,50. Nun komme mir keiner damit, dass die mit dem Sprung über 1,30 auch schlagartig schlauer werden.


----------



## Ollek (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Tipp? Bezüglich Länge und Gewicht?



|rolleyes Na deine Preisfrage....schon vergessen wie schwer wäre ein 1,80er Weasel

Mein Tipp, wenn dann zwischen 40-50 (max) Kg


----------



## Wheelinger (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Wenn ich über die Weihnachtsfeiertage 3 Kilo zunehme, aber keinen Millimeter länger werde, geht der Zusammenhang von zunehmender Körpergröße zu zunehmendem Körpergewicht dann (in meinem Fall) gegen unendlich oder gar darüber hinaus? |kopfkrat 

Ich glaube, das kann man (wenn überhaupt) nur bei noch wachsenden Menschen anwenden - und auch da wird es schwer. Es gibt dicke und dünne Menschen, sportliche Menschen und Coachpotatoes, manche haben "schwere" Knochen und andere nicht :q ... aber vielleicht ist mir das auch einfach nicht erschließbar |uhoh:


----------



## Walstipper (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was ich mich in dieser Diskussion beispielsweise frage, dass ist, warum z.B. an den Bodden zwar etliche Hechte über 1,25 gefangen werden, aber nie welche über 1,50. Nun komme mir keiner damit, dass die mit dem Sprung über 1,30 auch schlagartig schlauer werden.



Zusätzlich hätten solche Kaliber zum ohnehin schon guten Futterangebot im Bodden auch noch massig Artgenossen mit 60+.

Dennoch ist beim Theoretisieren der Faktor Futter nicht außen vor zu lassen.
Was fndet sich in Mägen der 1.30-1.40-Klasse?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Preisfrage:
> 
> Wie schwer wäre dann ein 1,80 Hecht?
> 
> Detlef, ich schätze mal, dass das hier ein Posting ist ganz nach deinen Geschmack ist.


Jupp.  Ich stimme Dir da sofort bei, dass die Fische sogar vom Gewicht her mit 3.ter Potenz zunehmen, also ungefähr Länge ^3. 
Wenn angenomen der gut konditionierte 1m Fisch 10kg hat, sollte der 1,8m Fisch rechnerisch 58.3 kg haben. Der 50cm Fisch ja auch nur 1.25kg, der 2m Fisch dann hochgerechnet 80kg.  Und das nur so ungefähr.



sundvogel schrieb:


> D.h. um einen Zentimeter Länge zu zulegen muß ein wesentlich größerer Fisch unproportional mehr Masse aufbauen, als ein lütter Fisch.
> Grundsätzlich glaube ich, dass der Massenzuwachs eine viel interessantere Größe ist, um die evt. Maximalgröße von Fischen zu bestimmen, da diese ja durch bestimmte Faktoren determiniert ist.


Dass diese Wachstumsenergie längst nicht überall in jedem Gewässer aufgebracht werden kann, ist auch auf der Hand liegend, da der Fisch auch Energie verliert und je nach Angebot für die Jagd Anstrengungen unterworfen ist. 
Als Extremfälle im Sinne von supergünstige Wachstumsmöglichkeiten sehe ich bei:
- sehr große Seen mit Bedingungen wie Maränenfreiwasserhechte.
- große Ströme mit superguten Stellen und Futter "frei Schnauze".
- Intensiver Forellenbesatz, wo viele Zentner hinterher in der Fangauswertung fehlen (auch ohne Kormoran oder Reiher).

Der extreme weiter oben schon mal aufgeführte Wachstumswert von 1,40m in 6 Jahren in einem süddeutschen großen See (war es der Starnberger?) zeigt für mich so etwas wie die mögliche Spannbreite. Woanders sind die Hechte in 6 Jahren nur 70cm groß.

Was ich als im Regelfall wirkliche Fang- und Nachweisverhinderer der heimlichen Riesen sehe:

- In jedem beangelten Gewässer kann sich der dominierende Hecht die beste sicherste Stelle mit den besten Hindernissen (Bäume, Felsen, Klippen) sowie dem besten Futterangebot frei aussuchen. Er hat wohl überall wo geangelt wird, schon Anglerkontakte gehabt, das kann man für die juvenilen Fische einfach mal annehmen. Dass er faktisch noch da ist, kann nur durch eine Kombination von Glück und guter Befreiungstaktik gewesen sein. 
(Das mit den "besten Plätzen" habe ich genauso von Huchen und den jagenden Huchenspezis gelesen, und Taucher dort sagen das gleiche).
- Die großen Hechte beissen laut vieler gleichlautender Anglererfahrungen (meist) sehr zart und vorsichtig. Was meiner Einschätzung nach in fast allen Fällen zu einer Unterschätzung seitens des Anglers führt. Die vorsichtige Tarnung und Unerkanntheit, gepaart mit der erlernten Befreiungspraktik plus plötzliche brutale Kraftentfältung tut eigentlich eine sichere Bank für einen solchen Hecht sein, dass er nicht mehr einfach zu fangen ist. 
Also vereinfacht gesagt: 
Je größer er wird, je bedeckter in wehrhafter Deckung er sich hält, und je vorsichtiger er raubt und beißt, umso unwahrscheinlicher wird sein Fang jemals.
Aber umso größer wird er auch.

Der Fischer in Plön hat mir auf Nachbohren das bestätigt, was viele Angelautoren von Fischern auf großen Seen berichten: Mannsgroße Löcher durch die Netze gebissen. Im Lokal in Plön hängt ein ca. 1,3-1,4m päpariert oben zum Anschauen, der ausnahmsweise mal im Netz hängen blieb. Normal haben sie dort aber auch Löcher, wobei wie ich selber erfahren habe, die Hechte dort schon noch eine ganz besondere massive Art von Fischdiebstahl aus den Netzen beherrschen. Was für mich auch heißt: Ist selbst mit dem Stellnetz sehr unwahrscheinlich und selten, dass mal einer fest hängt. 

Ich finde, gerade das macht die Sache spannend: Wieviel heimliche Riesen gibt es, die außer selten mal bei einem plötzlichen heftigen Abriss oder einem gesichteten heftigen Schwall eigentlich sonst nie auffallen? 
Aber keiner weiß letztlich ohne Landung wie groß wirklich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes für Richtigkeit keine Haftung...
> 
> evtl kann ja wer übersetzen
> 
> http://www.fishtour.by/articles.php?id=260


Zu der Seite erreicht mich gerade eine Message von einem, der das richtig gut lesen kann: 

Das ist eine Übersetzung vom deutsch. |bigeyes *Ups*
Autor ist Dr.Henning Stilke. 
Inhalt- alte Legende über Hecht.

@Ollek!

Schicke Bilder #6 haste da rausgesucht!


----------



## Ollek (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

:q @ Kaulbarsch

Geile Grafik, aber machs ma nich so kompliziert, auf der Seite AIG Hamburg gibts nen Gewichtsrechner.

Leider kann man den nicht komplett verlinken....unter Service dann unten rechts bei Gewichtsrechner

Einfach mal Hecht eingeben und fiktive 180cm....|rolleyes Wie gesagt so viel mehr Fisch ist ein Hecht auch von 180cm gegenüber einem Wels eben nicht. Es sei er ist nicht aus Fleisch und Blut, da muss ich Martin sogar mal Recht geben 

Da lag ich mit 40-50Kg geschätzt bei 180cm doch ziemlich gut bei 48,4 Kg lt. Rechner :vik:

Und das der Rechner auch tatsächlich funzt kann man nochmal hier an diesem Beispiel sehen mit dem 180er Wels...
dieser hatte 45Kg und lt. Rechner 42Kg also im guten Toleranzbereich

einfach mal verschiedene Fischarten probieren.


Gruss


----------



## Ollek (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> iell).
> 
> 2) die Faustregel wäre nun wohl eher eine Verdoppelung des Gewichts bei 30cm Längezunahme



Sieh dir mal auf der gleichen Seite die [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Fulton'sche Formel an.

Das is was für Det kann ich mir vorstelln.

Und auch bei obiger Behauptung sehe ich eine Lineare, man kann eben nicht sagen das alle so und soviele cm gleich eine Verdopplung auftritt. (allerdings beim Hecht nur im fiktiven Bereich über 150cm insofern stimmts schon  und alles andere kann nicht bewiesen werden)

Probiers an dem Rechner aus, je länger der Fisch desto flacher wird die Gewichtszunahme in Relation.

Gruss
[/FONT]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> 3) Müßten hier schon profunde Begründungen geliefert werden, warum dieser Zusammenhang für theoretische Hechte über 140cm nicht mehr gelten sollte.


Ich habe das mal nachgerechnet, 
einmal mit der eher durchschnittlichen Kondition von 1m 7,5kg 
der guten Kondition des 1m 10kg Fisches, 
und einmal mit der eines feisten 1,10m 15kg Fisches, was ich so für sehr korpulent halte, aber schon selber so sah. 

Das ergäbe im Volumen kubisch hochgerechnet für 1,80m:
zwischen 43,7 kg oder 58,4kg oder 65,7kg , je nach Körperkondition.
Erreichbar sicher nicht einfach mal so ... #d

Das erschiene mir soweit auch realistisch, könnte auch einen gefühlten Zentner gut erklären.


----------



## Ollek (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Da es sich aber zumindest bei letzteren um echte, fotografierte, vermessene und gewogene Hechte handelt, bin ich geneigt, diesen Ergebnissen (die letztlich die goldene Mitte aus drei verschiedenen Datenbasen darstellt) am meisten Glauben zu schenken. Macht 50-60 Kilo .
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/41341397@N04/4140731063/"



Bei guter Konstitution sind 60 wohlmöglich drinn, aber versuch den Rechner mal bei Welsen denn die gehen über 180cm und auch da wird die Gewichtszunahme in Relation zur Länge flacher.

#h


----------



## Ollek (28. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

 Glaub mir wenn ich dir sage wir reden an einander vorbei.

Und du solltest die Grafik auf Logarythmisch umstelln.

Gruss muss erstmal los


----------



## marcus7 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

ihr habt Probleme 
richtig gut


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal als Laie bemüht man die Wahrscheinlichkeitstheorie und strickt das Thema mal um.
> 
> Der "Durchschnittsmitteleuropäer ist 178 cm gross. Können auch 180 oder 182 cm sein,ist eigentlich egal. Setzen wir diese mal mit nem 90 er Hecht gleich.
> Ich treffe berufsbedingt sehr viele Leute und kenne eine Menge Leute die zwischen 190 und 200 cm gross sind. Setzen wir diese mal mit nem 120 cm Hecht gleich.
> ...



Gute Argumentation Gerrit!

@Det

Ich denke nicht das es unmöglich ist das da draussen irgentwo der ein oder andere Fisch um 1,50 rumschwimmt, aber halt ab und an mal einer irgentwo auf diesem Planeten. Zumindest die ja hier teilweise unterstellten Schwärme halte ich für ähnlich wahrscheinlich, wie auf der Zeil heute Abend 10 Jungs >2,20m zu treffen. Eventuell wenn die Basketballer Ausgang haben, aber das sind Leute die ja dann eben nicht alle ursprünglich von hier kommen.

Es ist doch zumindest seltsam, das z.B. am Bodden bei den Guides etc kaum Fische verloren gehen weil das Material zu schwach ist? Die können Fische von 1,30 relativ locker landen, wenn da jetzt wesentlich größere Fische unterwegs wären müssten sie die ja entweder landen oder eben regelmäßig nach hartem Drill verlieren - beides passiert nicht. Warum?

Bevor Du sagst die beissen nicht weil sie zu schlau sind: Bei allen anderen Arten klappt das auch, große Karpfen, Welse, Huchen etc werden gefangen, und die Basketballer >2,20 sind nicht alle schlau, ähnlich wie bei kleineren Menschen auch...

Ich würde mich freuen wenn es Hechte von 1,60 gibt, und drücke Dir auch die Daumen das Du einen fängst und uns hier entsprechend Beweise liefern kannst. Einzig daran glauben kann ich nicht...


----------



## Ollek (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ich muss aber auch ma ne Lanze für Det brechen, wenn es das Internet sagen wir um 1800 bis in den 20er Jahren schon gegeben hätte mit der raschen Informationsgeschwindigkeit wie heute insbesondere auch an den osteuropäischen Seen etc. würden wir warscheinlich nicht "nur" über 1,50m Hechte reden.

Genetisch sicher möglich, aber Industrialisierung, jahrhundertelange Fischerei usw. spielen sicher auch ne grosse Rolle warum heutige Hechte sagen "bei max 1,40 ist Schluss".

|kopfkrat Gab es nicht mal nen Thread über Wissenschaftler die meinten das solche Gründe für das Grössenwachstum auch zukünftiger Bestände entscheident sind?
Da gings auch drum über Geschlechtsreife usw. das dieses nun früher Einsetzen soll da grosse Fische stets weggefangen wurden und Maximalgrössen der Fische im Schnitt kleiner werden.

Gruss


----------



## Bobster (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass in unseren Talsperren
Hechte der Kategorie Ü150 existieren.

http://www.mein-fang.de/berichte/Rekordhecht_am_Biggesee.html

Berichte von Anglerkollegen und mündliche Aussagen
des RV bei "Hegemassnahmen" lassen für mich diese
Schlußfolgerung durchaus logisch erscheinen.

Was mich jedoch nachdenklich macht sind die 
Rahmenbedingungen unter welchen diese Tiere
abwachsen können. In unserer Kulturlandschaft,
in der jeder m² schon 3x durchbaggert wurde sowie
jeder m³ Wasser in den zu 99% von menschenhand angelegten Gewässern mit Netzen,Strom oder mit der
Handangel befischt oder durch Gewässerverschmutzung verunreinigt wurde, würde dieser Ausnahme Raubfisch ein sehr zurückgezogenes 
Raubfisch Leben führen.


----------



## Ollek (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@ Bobster

Eben, und in völliger Naturbelassenheit ohne jedeweden Befischungsdruck sollte sowas noch möglich sein auch ohne das er als Ausnahmefisch gilt. Aber wo gibts das noch?#c
(die grössten Hechte findet man im Netz übrigens auf russischen und polnischen Seiten was keinesfalls heissen soll das diese keine Industrie haben . Und zumal C&R für Einheimische weitgehend unbekannt ist)

Der Bodden gehört jedenfalls nicht dazu, zumal die Besonderheit dort ist das wir teilweise schon bei 5-6 Jährigen Hechten von "Kapital" reden (lt. Aussage der Fischer, Angler und Guides dort oben) Da hat der Bodden definitiv eine Sonderstellung.
Die Fische dort haben in diesem Alter schon Grössen wo Binnenhechte unter den heutigen Bedingungen weit über 10 Jahre bräuchten wenn überhaupt.

Und ich glaube wirklich Kapitale Fische Ü150cm müssten entsprechend langsamer abwachsen wie es eben in den Seen passiert. (nur nicht den Indutriealisierten Seen)

Gruss


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Und ich glaube wirklich Kapitale Fische Ü150cm müssten entsprechend langsamer abwachsen wie es eben in den Seen passiert. (nur nicht den Indutriealisierten Seen)




Warum? #c

Mit so viel verfügbarem fettreichen Futter müssten die Fische doch gerade wenn sie schon recht jung den Meter erreichen auch schnell die maximale Größe erreichen? Oder sterben die dann nach 8 Jahren und 1,40 an Herzverfettung (zu viel Hering)?

Oder sind die genetisch irgendwie benachteiligtt, so das sie eben nicht maximal groß werden?

Habe auch schon große Fische aus Polen oder Russland gesehen, aber Hechte größer 1,40 waren da auch nicht bei. Oder habe ich die nur nie gefunden? Hast Du Bilder von solchen Fischen?


----------



## Ollek (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Warum? #c
> 
> Mit so viel verfügbarem fettreichen Futter müssten die Fische doch gerade wenn sie schon recht jung den Meter erreichen auch schnell die maximale Größe erreichen? Oder sterben die dann nach 8 Jahren und 1,40 an Herzverfettung (zu viel Hering)?
> Oder sind die genetisch irgendwie benachteiligtt, so das sie eben nicht maximal groß werden?



Moin Stefan
Durch Gespräche mit Fischern Anglern und Guides dort oben stelle ich eine Theorie auf ohne das ich Anspruch auf Richtigkeit erhebe. :m

Aber ich sage am Bodden hat sich ein Entnahme-Nachwuchszykuls eingestellt der den Boddenhecht auf eine durchschnittliche Maximallänge von 130cm einstellt.
(nicht verwechseln mit Durchschnittslänge!)

Soll heissen der 1,30er ist eigentlich keine Besonderheit, er wird zwar von Anglern eher selten aber eben nicht "garnicht" gefangen.
1,30er sind im Jahr immer drinn.... O-ton Chef vom Altefähr

Dennoch bilden das Gros der Entnahme die Berufsfischer und die haben 1,30er regelmässig in ihren Netzen. 
und die Netze unterscheiden auch nicht in dummer Hecht schlauer Hecht die fangen ganz einfach und der Fischer entnimmt.
Und eben diese Fischerei *und das besonders schnelle Abwachsen* der Hechte hält den Hecht dort in einer durchschnittsmaximalen von eben 1,30m.
Ausreisser nach oben sind Möglich dann aber wirklich die Ausnahme.
Und von 1,48m wurde mir berichtet (in den frühen 90er gefangen) 

Würde man den Bodden nun für 10-15 Jahre frei von aller Fischerei machen würde sich die maximale Durchschnittsgrösse sicher erhöhen und "Ausreisser" im Bereich von Ü150 würden gefangen werden. (wie gesagt kein Anspruch auf Richtigkeit nur Ableitungen von einheimischen Leuten die mit der Fischerei zu tun haben)

Aktuell hällt sich die Entnahme und der NAchwuchs die Waage sprich es kommt immernoch Fisch nach auch wenn Berufsfischer ständig meckern und der Fisch am Bodden in seiner durchschnittlichen Maximalen hat um die 130cm.

Von Hechtomas wie im Binnland wird da aber nicht gesprochen.
Das sind immer noch Jungspunde (fast)



> Habe auch schon große Fische aus Polen oder Russland gesehen, aber Hechte größer 1,40 waren da auch nicht bei. Oder habe ich die nur nie gefunden? Hast Du Bilder von solchen Fischen?


Eigenlich hab ich einige schöne Verlinkt weiter oben...(nicht nur die Fakes)

Gruss


----------



## j4ni (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Männers sorry für's OT, aber sehr schöner informativer und auch unterhaltsamer Thread und auch noch mit Anspruch!  Sowas läßt einen den Glauben an das AB ein wenig! Umbedingt weiter machen! Danke aus der Karpfenecke!


----------



## Ollek (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Also ich sehe auch keinen plausiblen Grund dafür, warum Hechte mit "Größenpotential"  langsamer abwachsen müßten, um dieses tatsächlich auszuschöpfen (Olleks Argument).



Ganz Einfach, (Theoriemodus an) da die Hechte die wir gemeinhin am Bodden als "Gross" betrachten keine "alten" Hechte sind sondern schlicht fast noch Jungspunte im Vergleich zum Binnenland mit Hechten der selben Gattung "Kapital"

Entnahme-Nachwuchszykuls

Man sieht es sehr gut wenn man mal die Köpfe von kapitalen Boddenweaseln mit wirklich "uralten" und in etwa gleich grossen Talsperrenweaslern vergleicht.

Und ich behaupte wiederum (ohne beharrung auf Richtigkeit) Der Boddenhecht wird maximal 1,30m "alt" sprich nach 5-6 Jahren geht der Grossteil in die Netze was wiedrum nichts macht da entsprechend Nachwuchs bereit steht in den Schutzzonen.

Was wiederum die Aussage vieler Angler Guides und Fischer bestätigt die da sagen "der ÜMeter muss raus."

"Hier oben ticken die Hechtuhren anders"---O-Ton eines Guides.




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Analog zum Menschen wäre es eher so, dass ein über Jahrzehnte und Jahrhunderte stabiles Gewässer mit guten Futter- und sonstigen Lebensbedingungen die größten Hechte hervorbringen müßte.



|rolleyes Und tun die Boddengewässer das im Vergleich zu allen anderen Gewässern im reinen Deutschlandvergleich nicht???

Ich denke schon,.....allein das wirklich maximale Wachstum was ein Hecht genetisch haben könnte wird auch da durch besagte Bedingungen nicht ausgereitzt. (Was nicht heisst das nicht der eine oder andere tatsächlich über die Körpergrösse verfügt die hier teilweise wehement angezweifelt wird )

Gruss#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Die Bilder die verlinkt sind zeigen zum Teil tolle Hechte, aber ich würde mich mal so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen das da keiner von 1,60 dabei ist.

Der eine hat zwar eine extreme Plautze, ist aber auf dem Foto nur halb zu sehen. 

Der andere ist sicher eine geiler Fisch, aber in Relation zum Fänger kann der wohl auch die 1,50 kaum haben.

Dieser und der hier sind geile Fische, anhand der Aufnahme ohne Bezugsgröße ist die Größe da real halt schwer abzuschätzen. Wenn ich die Fische aber zu dem hier in Vergleich setze, sehe ich nicht das die jetzt so erheblich größer sein sollen. Oder?

Sicher sind die Hechte am Bodden durch die starke Befischung auch der Berufsfischer unter starkem Druck und werden nicht alle alt - aber das keiner durchkommt? Komisch, der eine oder andere müsste doch da noch 2 Jahre wachsen und dann von 1,30 auf 1,50 kommen?


----------



## Ollek (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Bilder die verlinkt sind zeigen zum Teil tolle Hechte, aber ich würde mich mal so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen das da keiner von 1,60 dabei ist.



Wurde  meinerseits nicht behauptet, die inoffiziellen 1,56m standen aber im Raum |rolleyes



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Der eine hat zwar eine extreme Plautze, ist aber auf dem Foto nur halb zu sehen.



Das ist richtig, und das Gewicht bei diesem Hecht ist mit 38,7 Kg angegeben was lt. Korpulenzrechner eine Grösse von ca. 1,66m ergeben würde. Da man aber hier nur die Hälfte sieht und diese mind. schon 80cm länge haben müsste ist es eher unglaubwürdig.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dieser und der hier sind geile Fische, anhand der Aufnahme ohne Bezugsgröße ist die Größe da real halt schwer abzuschätzen. Wenn ich die Fische aber zu dem hier in Vergleich setze, sehe ich nicht das die jetzt so erheblich größer sein sollen. Oder?



Die oberen beiden sind glaub ich ein und der selbe Fisch, man spricht vom inoffiziellen polnischen Rekord mit 1,56m und 29Kg was lt. Rechner mit 31 Kg sogar hinkommen würde weshalb ich die Glaubwürdigkeit anhand des Fotos in dem Falle nicht festmachen würde wie ich es auch geschrieben habe.

Ich sag mal das Foto ist zum abschätzen schlicht Ka**e um so eher kommt das Gewicht wenns denn so wäre hin.

Und jeder Angler weiss was man mit Perspektive und Haltung bei einem Foto machen kann. Grosse Fische kann man klein darstellen wie auch kleine Fische gross (wies oft hier im Forum praktiziert wird :m)

Egal ich war auch da nicht dabei und will nix sagen, aber so unglaubwürdig das ichs von vornherein anzeifel tu ich in dem Fall auch nicht.



> Sicher sind die Hechte am Bodden durch die starke Befischung auch der Berufsfischer unter starkem Druck und werden nicht alle alt - aber das keiner durchkommt? Komisch, der eine oder andere müsste doch da noch 2 Jahre wachsen und dann von 1,30 auf 1,50 kommen?


|rolleyes Wer weiss wer weiss...wie erwähnt von 1,48m wurde mir berichtet der in den frühen 90er gefangen wurde aber auch hier ohne Gewähr und Glaubwürdigkeit der Quelle.

Mein Grundtenor ist aber gibt man dem Boddenbestand eine gewisse Zeit ohne Befischung würden wir in einigen Jahren sicher über ganz andere Grössen sprechen *"die es nicht geben soll" :m*

Gruss


----------



## taxel (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ...
> Sicher sind die Hechte am Bodden durch die starke Befischung auch der Berufsfischer unter starkem Druck und werden nicht alle alt - aber das keiner durchkommt? Komisch, der eine oder andere müsste doch da noch 2 Jahre wachsen und dann von 1,30 auf 1,50 kommen?



Das sehe ich genauso. Letztendlich ist es ein statistisches Problem. Ein paar wenige kommen immer durch, d. h., sie werden nicht mit spätestens 140 cm gefangen. Weil es aber ein statistisches Problem ist, müssen auch solche Exemplare mal in Netz oder an die Angel gehen.

Vielleicht ist aber auch so: Hechte zwischen 1,30 und 1,40 machen eine Metamorphose durch, wandern ganz ins Salzwasser und heißen dann Barakuda.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Wurde  meinerseits nicht behauptet, die inoffiziellen 1,56m standen aber im Raum |rolleyes



Habe nicht gesagt das Du das behauptet hättest :m




Ollek schrieb:


> Und jeder Angler weiss was man mit Perspektive und Haltung bei einem Foto machen kann. Grosse Fische kann man klein darstellen wie auch kleine Fische gross (wies oft hier im Forum praktiziert wird :m)



Allerdings, das macht die Sache noch schwieriger: Wenn es schon Fotos gibt (ja leider nicht immer) sind die oft nicht aussagekräftig. 




Ollek schrieb:


> |rolleyes Wer weiss wer weiss...wie erwähnt von 1,48m wurde mir berichtet der in den frühen 90er gefangen wurde aber auch hier ohne Gewähr und Glaubwürdigkeit der Quelle.



Das es so einen Fisch geben kann glaube ich Dir sofort - aber eben als absolute Ausnahme und dann auch weit zurückliegend, also wohl eher nicht regelmäßig...




Ollek schrieb:


> Mein Grundtenor ist aber gibt man dem Boddenbestand eine gewisse Zeit ohne Befischung würden wir in einigen Jahren sicher über ganz andere Grössen sprechen *"die es nicht geben soll" :m*



Ich gebe Dir recht das es dann bestimmt mehr ganz große Hechte dort geben würde, was die Wahrscheinlichkeit das einer davon noch mal größer ist natürlich erhöht. Leider werden wir das wohl nie rausfinden. Schade eigentlich...

Allerdings erinnere ich mich in diesem Zusammenhang an Seen (ich glaube Irland?), die ausschließlich auf Forelle befischt wurden, FlyOnly. Die waren jahrelang was Hecht angeht unberührt, dann wurden sie zeitweise freigegeben um die Hechte (die ja dann fast ausschließlich Forellen gefressen haben) zu dezimieren. Dabei wurden massig richtig große Hechte gefangen, aber soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe war da auch bei 1,3X Schluß. War mal im Blinker glaube ich...

Ich denke mal wir würden uns alle freuen wenn es Hechte von 1,80 gäbe, einzig es fehlen Glaube und Beweise... Wie schon gesagt: Bei vielen anderen Fischarten werden diese Ausnahme-Exemplare auch gefangen, warum nicht beim Hecht?


----------



## Ollek (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: Bei vielen anderen Fischarten werden diese Ausnahme-Exemplare auch gefangen, warum nicht beim Hecht?



:q Ich sags mal so, von kapitalen 6ern mit Zusatzzahl *und* Rekordjackpott hab ich schon gehört.
Aber einen gesehn der einen gefangen hat, geschweige denn selber gefangen hab ich noch keinen.
Dennoch soll es sie da draussen geben und selbst Profis die jede Woche aufs neue Unsummen an Aufwändungen betreiben und ausgeben (nennen wir sie Guides) sollen auch fast genauso selten einen in Boot gezogen haben wie normalos.


Dennoch die Hoffnung machts licht aus...und zumindest was Boddenhecht betrifft werden wird im Januar/Februar wieder "Kreuzchen" machen

Gruss


----------



## taxel (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



taxel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso. Letztendlich ist es ein statistisches Problem. Ein paar wenige kommen immer durch, d. h., sie werden nicht mit spätestens 140 cm gefangen. Weil es aber ein statistisches Problem ist, müssen auch solche Exemplare mal in Netz oder an die Angel gehen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist aber auch so: Hechte zwischen 1,30 und 1,40 machen eine Metamorphose durch, wandern ganz ins Salzwasser und heißen dann Barrakuda.



Noch mal weiter gesponnen: Vielleicht werden dann ja auch Barrakuda, die die 130 nicht schaffen, zu Hechten umgeschult und in den Bodden geschickt. Das würde die hohe Zahl an Meterfischen plausibilisieren.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



taxel schrieb:


> Noch mal weiter gesponnen: Vielleicht werden dann ja auch Barrakuda, die die 130 nicht schaffen, zu Hechten umgeschult und in den Bodden geschickt. Das würde die hohe Zahl an Meterfischen plausibilisieren.



Axel, das kann nicht sein.

Die "Hechte" mit dem extrem fiesen Biss, die auch Stahlvorfächer kappen und auch sonst gigantische Kräfte haben sind in einer anderen Region Deutschlands beheimatet. Aber Harzer Barrakudas? ;+ Das würde einiges erklären... :m


----------



## taxel (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Genau: Ex-Barrakuda, die zu Boddenhechten umgeschult wurden und dann doch weiter wachsen, werden in den Harz strafverse.... äh deligiert. Man müsste mal klären welche Route die nehmen und nach relevanten Vorfällen an den Wanderrouten recherchieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hi @all #h

Erstmal muss ich wie oben schon mehrmals gesagt, mal feststellen:
Das ist eine feine Diskussion geworden! #6
Wünsche mir mehr in der Form für die Zukunft!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Die aufgeworfene Frage nach dem: 
"Wo sind die großen, und wo sind die bei den vielen Boddenhechten denn?"
finde ich sehr berechtigt. 
Ohne dass ich eine befriedigende Antwort hätte, leider. |kopfkrat

Ein paar Sachen weiß ich aber: 

Es gibt eine fischereibiologische Untersuchung, die sehr großen Hechten, eine Vorliebe für kühles Wasser attestierte (? Blinker, F&F, schön länger her). Das halte ich für sehr plausibel, und habe so schon erlebt, dass sich sehr große Fisch an oder über den tiefsten Stellen im See aufgehalten haben. Wenn sonst alles 3-5m tief ist, ist ein 22m Loch wahrlich tief und anders, dem 3D-Echolot sei dank kann man da aber gut runterschauen.

Ich frage mich auch, ob ein verendender Riesenhecht dort hochkäme. Ich schätze sogar nein, der würde dort unten bei 4 Grad sehr langsam verwesen und exakt abgebaut werden, kommt bestimmt nicht mehr hoch. Dazu passen die Meldungen, die stark abgemagerte 50-60 Pfd Fische bis Ü150 gefunden haben, die aber am Ufer lagen, und eher flachere Gewässer oder Flüsse. Spätestens beim Absterben in den mal als max. 50 Jahre Lebensalter angenommenen Zeitraum müßten die großen Kadaver aber rumliegen und gesichtet werden. Passiert aber eben kaum, und der Grund Vorliebe für sehr tiefe Löcher und langsame Verwesung ohne Gasauftrieb erscheint mir soweit passend, dass dieses wenige Sichten zu erklären wäre.

Ich hatte schon den von mir vermuteten Zusammenhang zwischen Größe und Pfiffigkeit im Überleben beschrieben, wobei Olleks Beschreibung der Hechtfischerei vom Bodden eigentlich nichts anderes sagt: Der übergroß werdene Fisch muss sehr pfiffig sein, sich besser schützen, sonst wird er weggefangen. Wenn er aber übergroß geworden ist, ist er auch sehr pfiffig, sonst wäre er nicht so übergroß geworden. Für meine Überlegung und alle gemachten Beobachtung folgt daraus ein untrennbarer Zusammenhang zwischen sehr großen und sehr schlauen Hechten, weil sonst könnten sie nicht da sein!

Jetzt könnte man einfach folgern, dass die sehr großen sehr schlau gewordenen hechte nicht mehr an die Kunstköder gehen. Das halte ich sogar für sehr wahrscheinlich, zumindest an alle üblichen häufig durchgezogenen, aber es wird eben auch mit KöFis und Netzen gefischt. Spätestens da würden etliche im Laufe der Jahrzehnte hängen bleiben müssen, zumindest bei starken Zugnetzen. Dass einfache Stellnetze kaum ein Hinderniss darstellen und Legeleinen leicht gesprengt würden, schrieb ich oben schon. 

Leichter stimmen könnte die Vermutung, dass die Fische ab den 140 den Lebensraum wechseln, weil für sie der übliche dichtbevölkerte nicht mehr ausreicht. Das könnte weiter hinaus in die Ostsee sein, aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit große Tiefen und Gebiete mit Schutz, durch Felsen, Wracks, vor allem tiefes kühles Wasser, wo sie gemütlich und Energieschonend vor sich hinwachsen können. Der Hecht mag kein Wasser >18Grad, von daher wird der "befreite" zwanglose Großfisch, der sich vor wirklich keinem Unterwasserding mehr fürchten muss, sich schon den besten Platz suchen können. Ich habe in Florida Meterhechte in Seewasseraquarien gesehen, die sich da in dem Golf-v.Mexico-Wasser nichtmal unwohl fühlten.
Insofern könnte an Axels Umschulaktion auf Barakuda vlt. sogar was dran sein? 

Bei großen Binnenseen fällt mir das bestimmen der Aufenthaltsmöglichkeiten jedenfalls sehr viel leichter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Eine weitere interessante Frage ist die maximal ausübbare Zugkraft des Hechtes.
Die wäre für die Möglichkeit einer Fangbarkeit oder Nichtfangbarkeit schon wichtig.
Ich will mal nur den unstrittigen Fall des kurzen rasanten Abzuges nehmen, das was ein Hecht nach dem Beissen über ca. 10-20m bis max. 50m vorlegen kann. Da schätze ich einfach mal auf mindestens die maximal ausübbare Kraft wie das eigene Körpergewicht, wobei das durch einen Gegenzug sofort kräftig runtergebremst werden kann, die Beschleunigung und Geschwindigkeit wie ganz frei ohne an einer Schnur zu hängen wird schon bei einigem Gegenzug nicht mehr erreicht, kann man ja gut sehen.
Hechte können aus dem Stand, ganz ohne Anlauf, auch über eine Körperlänge aus dem Wasser springen, was einen sehr kräftigen Druck verlangt.


----------



## Slotti (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

nabend,

hmmm , wie soll ich das verstehen? ein 3 Kg. Hechtlein kann auch mit 3 Kg ziehen und ein ca 10 Kg Hecht dann mit 10 Kg?

das wäre aber verdammt viel, also wenn ich 3 Kg an meine Spinrute hängen würde (weiß garnicht ob ich eine Rute besitze die 3 Kg liften kann) und dann meine Bremse so einstelle das die erst ab diesen 3 Kg Schnur freigibt ist das Material aber schon böse ausgelastet. Ich bin fast der Meinung 3 Kg bringt dir abgesehen vielleicht vom Wels kein hiesiger Fisch an die Leine...


----------



## Ollek (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Eine weitere interessante Frage ist die maximal ausübbare Zugkraft des Hechtes.
> Die wäre für die Möglichkeit einer Fangbarkeit oder Nichtfangbarkeit schon wichtig.



Nichtfangabrkeit von Hechten Ü150 oder wie meinst du das?

Der mir am bekanntesten an einer Angel stärkstens ziehende (fluchtende) Fisch ist der Heilbutt (nein Marline und weisse Haie mein ich jetzt mal nicht) ...und es müsste schon mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn ein 1,50er Hecht stärker ziehen würde als der gleich grosse Kveite |bigeyes

Insofern denk ich mal kann man auch die Zugkraft von fiktiven 180er Hechten vernachlässigen bei entsprechenden Gerät

|kopfkrat:m Also Fangbar wären die schon

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Slotti schrieb:


> hmmm , wie soll ich das verstehen? ein 3 Kg. Hechtlein kann auch mit 3 Kg ziehen und ein ca 10 Kg Hecht dann mit 10 Kg?
> 
> das wäre aber verdammt viel, also wenn ich 3 Kg an meine Spinrute hängen würde (weiß garnicht ob ich eine Rute besitze die 3 Kg liften kann) und dann meine Bremse so einstelle das die erst ab diesen 3 Kg Schnur freigibt ist das Material aber schon böse ausgelastet. Ich bin fast der Meinung 3 Kg bringt dir abgesehen vielleicht vom Wels kein hiesiger Fisch an die Leine...



Also so ein bischen mehr sollte schon gehen, die 3kg werden ja von jeder gut geknotenen vorverstreckten 18er Mono erreicht (Waage nachgemessen), und die schafft man schon noch voll über die Rute abzureissen. Ich habe Sprengringe mit 3.5kg Lösekraft verwendet und auch in der Steinpackung abgerissen, da muss man mit einer 75er VHF schon ein bischen ziehen, aber so halb durchgebogen knallt der dann weg. 

Vorsicht, Geschichte!!! 
Genau ein so befestigter Haken (also geprüfter 3.5kg Sprenring) wurde mir im Plöner See von einem ca. 90er Hecht abgerissen, innerhalb weniger Millisekunden in einer einzigen Körperdrehung, ohne dass die vorher weicher eingestellte Bremse (ca. 2-3kg) ansprach. Pauly war übrigens dabei, der Fisch hatte ihn vorher 2mal als Nachläufer bis unter die Nase geärgert, ist mir zwar auf den für Forellen fertig präparierten Wobbler im 2.Wurf draufgegangen, aber ausgekommen was in den letzten Jahren höchst selten passiert ist.  
In dem Fall weiß ich es nun auf ca. 100g genau vom Sprengring, weil als Sicherung gegen Wobblerverlust eingebaut, weil das vorher gemessen und montiert wurde. Hat auch sonst bei normalen Fischen immer gereicht. Und der Hecht war definitiv kein Riese, muss man eher vom 10Pfder ausgehen. 

Schwierig ist dieses mit der Bewertung, was meint man an Zugkraft? Sobald der Fisch nicht mehr sich frei entfalten kann, erlahmt die Kraft schnell, das ist typisch für Hecht, Sprinter, aber kein Dauerläufer.
Vorher im Start ist aber sehr viel Kraft da, besonders für die Anfangsbeschleunigung. Kommt jetzt von der passend eingestellten Bremse Gegenzug, wird er mit jedem Meter schwimmen runtergebremst. Aber eben, weil zwar Startkraft, aber (meistens) keine ordentliche Ausdauer vorhanden ist. 

Diese Startkraft ist für das Arbeiten gegen die Bremse auch nicht so relevant, ist ja bei freiem Wasser egal ob der Fisch mit 10 oder 5 kg zieht und mit 3kg gebremst wird, wenn er nach 20m Brutalflucht auf 0km/h runter ist. Da sehe ich auch keinerlei Probleme.

Nur wenn eben kein Freiwasser da ist, wie sieht es dann aus, wenn der Hecht an seinem Lieblingsriff raubt und die 5m um den Stein eben immer hinbekommt? 

Mich würde ja mal brennend interessieren, wieviele Fälle von schnellem heftigen Abrissen ohne dabei wirklich was vom Fisch zu sehen zu bekommen, es wirklich gibt. #h
Wird dieses Zisch - krach und peng ab, was sich in 2 vlt. 3 Sekunden da abspielt, vielfach verdrängt, als Unfall oder Materialfehler sogar umgemünzt?
Ich kenne auch einige Schilderungen von anderen Anglern, ein paar Threads waren hier auch schon im AB zu finden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Nichtfangabrkeit von Hechten Ü150 oder wie meinst du das?


Ich meine das so: Die Nichtfangbarkeit entsteht primär durch den Aufenthaltsort (neudeutsch Location ), wo sich der Fisch eingerichtet hat, wenn er so einen netten Standplatz gefunden hat. Da sind dann idealerweise Baumstämme, Baumkronen und viele schöne Felsen im Wasser. Für den Fisch die optimale Auskommensversicherung, für den Angler praktisch Chancenlosigkeit. 

Außer der Fisch macht mal einen Fehler und jagt zu weit weg, aber andererseits ist er eben sehr vorsichtig und guckt sich das genau an, was schwimmt, Eile hat er meist nicht nötig, vor allem wenn er wie ein Blauwal jagt. Außer er ist sehr hungrig und unvorsichtig geworden, und schnappt mal auf was harmlos erscheinendes kleines. In solchen Fällen, wo der Fisch aus meiner Sicht einen Fehler gemacht hat, bekommt man überhaupt eine Beiß+Drillchance. Wenn er aber "seinen Stammplatz" hat und kennt, wird man wohl schnell abgehängt. Und welche Kräfte er zur Verfügung hätte, darüber darf man erstmal diskutieren.
Der 1,80 mit angenommenen 50kg bringt nach meiner Schätzung aber auch 50kg zum Verhängern zustande, ein paar Meter wenigstens. Was ich nicht beweisen kann, aber schätze. 
Und dem wäre nichtmal ein schwerstes BigGame-Gerät wirklich gewachsen, geschweige denn, dass ein solch aussergewöhnlicher Fisch (s.o.) auf so dickes Bandselzeug noch beissen täte.

Ich vermute einfach, dass das Nichtfangen in dem (weitgehend) strikten Einhalten von Fangverhinderungsverhalten durch den Riesenhecht liegt, das ist seine bewährte Überlebensdoktrin.

Und jetzt mal auf den Bodden und den Hechtzirkus bezogen:
Die Hechte werden dort intensiv beangelt, und so zwischen 1,20m und 1,40m öfter mal gefangen.
Der jetzt gefangene und wieder releaste Fisch (häufig dort) hat nach dem sich wieder berappeln 2 Möglichkeiten.
1) Er vergisst die Sache weitgehend und macht nach ein paar Wochen weiter wie bisher.
2) Er grämt sich ob der Verbindung Angelboot und der Unruhe und sucht sich was anderes, Platz ist ja massig da!

Ich schätze, die meisten Hechte machen 1) und ziehen keine Konsequenzen. Aber nicht alle, die sind nicht alle gleich.
Einige wenige, und eben die pfiffigen, die den Zusammenhang durchschauen, wandern dort weg und wählen einen weit sichereren Platz.
Was ihnen ungestörtes Weiterwachsen ermöglichen dürfte, zumal der Platz nach Fischlogik eben genau den Faktor des Beangelns und Befischens ausschließen müßte, das hätte den verärgerten Hecht nämlich gestört.


----------



## Slotti (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

ja du hast schon recht, was so ein richtiger Weasler ist der hört einfach nicht auf zu wachsen, mit jedem Zentimeter Körpergröße wird der Fisch auch schlauer, der Hecht kann beschleunigen wie eine Rakete, jagen wie ein Blauwal ganz zu schweigen von seinen Unterständen die sicherer sind als jeder Bunker.

Ist eigentlich ein interessanter Thread hier aber bei Big Game Hechten wirds langsam echt komisch....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Detlef, meinst Du nicht das diese extrem gut abwachsenden Hechte - wie ja auch von Dir schon mehrfach beschrieben - eher Freiwasserhechte sind? Z.B. Maränen oder Renken werden ja oft als Hauptfutter in den großen Seen und Talsperren genannt, wenn nach Deiner Theorie die richtig dicken Hechte genau dieses Futter verschmähen (weil ja Freiwasser = Gefahr), womit stillen die dann den nötigen Energiebedarf eines so großen Fisches, der ja noch wachsen will? Ähnlich dem Boddenhecht: Wenn der den Heringen nicht ins offene Wasser folgt, wo kommt dann sein Futter her, das ständig bereitwillig in sein offenes Maul am Unterstand schwimmt?

Zum BigGame-Gerät: Du willst nicht allen Ernsts in Frage stellen ob Gerät, mit dem Thune, Haie oder Marline der 1000-Pfund-Klasse gelandet werden, für einen Hecht ausreichen. Oder? Was bringt Dich zu der Vermutung, das so ein Hecht wesentlich intelligenter ist als beispielsweise ein Marlin, der als Freiwasserräuber sicher gute Augen hat und mit dem benutzten Gerät ja eben auch anbeisst?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Patrick, nur wenn er Samba tanzt! :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sobald der Fisch nicht mehr sich frei entfalten kann, erlahmt die Kraft schnell, das ist typisch für Hecht, Sprinter, aber kein Dauerläufer.
> Vorher im Start ist aber sehr viel Kraft da, besonders für die Anfangsbeschleunigung. Kommt jetzt von der passend eingestellten Bremse Gegenzug, wird er mit jedem Meter schwimmen runtergebremst. Aber eben, weil zwar Startkraft, aber (meistens) keine ordentliche Ausdauer vorhanden ist.



Komisch Detlef, hier hast Du Deinem Monsterhecht noch 8kg Dauerzugkraft zugesprochen? Ein Wert den ich einem Meterhecht kaum für 5 Meter zugestehen würde, aber da war es noch Dauerzugkraft?

Diese wenige "Nichts" aus seinem Weaseln ohne Schwanzflosse hält der Hecht sehr lange durch.
Wenn sich dieses durch die Fischgröße zu einem größeren Wert steigert, kann er eben ganz schön ziehen. 
Und ich suche nach einer Begründung, wieso angenommene 80Pfder mit eben mal geschätzter 8kg möglichen Dauergrundzugkraft praktisch unfangbar mit der Angel sind, wenn sie sich dann noch irgend was an Hindernis innerhalb der nächsten 2-300m suchen oder einfach de-spoolen, wie das von großen Welsen in der Strömung bekannt ist.

Irgendwie mkommt es mir vor als wäre die Argumentation ein wenig willkürlich... Hast Du schon mal gesehen wie die Wallercracks vor Hindernissen fischen? 60er Geflochtene, Vorfächer mit 150kg Tragkraft und die Bremse zu, und wenn ein Biss kommt (und da gibt es wirklich Exemplare von 2 Metern, zum Teil sogar wie bekannt noch mehr, obwohl auch da sicher nur die halbwüchsigen beissen, weil die anderen nach Deiner Theorie ja unfangbar schlau sind) wird mit allem gegengehalten was geht.

Und damit könnte man Deiner Meinung nach auch keinen Hecht landen? Das meinst Du nicht ernst, oder? ;+


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Nicht das der Eindruck entsteht es dürfe solche Exemplare nicht geben: Bitte zeigt mir so einen Hecht, Bock den zu fangen hätte ich in jedem Fall!


----------



## Rocardoso spin (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

bist du dir da sicher  ????????


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ich? 

Sei Dir sicher: Ja!


----------



## Pikepauly (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@Stefan

Wenn den einer fängt dann Du!

Das mit der Plöner Geschichte wird mir auch gerade wieder gegenwärtig.
Der Hecht hat einmal im flachen Wasser über der Sandbank die Castaic Forelle atackiert, wobei der Haken nicht fasste und kam dann mit nem anderen Köder direkt bis ans Boot, wo er direkt vor durchbrechen des Köders durch die Wasseroberfläche eine Attacke startete und auch nicht hängen blieb. Det hat ihn dann erwischt und was dann passierte hat er ja geschrieben. In dem glasklaren Wasser konnte ich den Fisch ja gut sehen, so mit 90 cm kommt schon hin. War jedenfalls keiner von der ganz doofen Sorte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Gute Argumente, Stefan!



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Detlef, meinst Du nicht das diese extrem gut abwachsenden Hechte - wie ja auch von Dir schon mehrfach beschrieben - eher Freiwasserhechte sind? Z.B. Maränen oder Renken werden ja oft als Hauptfutter in den großen Seen und Talsperren genannt, wenn nach Deiner Theorie die richtig dicken Hechte genau dieses Futter verschmähen (weil ja Freiwasser = Gefahr), womit stillen die dann den nötigen Energiebedarf eines so großen Fisches, der ja noch wachsen will?


Wenn sie Freiwasserhechte wären, stünde ihnen kein sichernder Platz zur Verfügung, das ist klar. 
Der Freiwasserhecht muss aber auch viel schwimmen und seiner Beute hinterher, was Energie verbraucht, vor allem die Zuwachsrate begrenzt!

Bertus Rozemejer beschreibt in seinem Buch einige Hechtlebensphasen und Wachstumskategorien, er beschreibt auch Wachstumsunterschiede und Kennzeichen, die ich auch schon nachvollziehen konnte. (z.B. kleinmäulige Hechte wachsen schnell, großmäulige langsam)
Für mich wahrscheinlich, stimmt seine Theorie mit den ewig klein bleibenden Krauthechten und den früh ins Freiwasser wandernden mit großen Ambitionen, aber auch unter hohem Risiko. Das ist aber nur für eine Lebensphase um 50-70cm. 
Ich sage inzwischen auch, dass ein Hecht in Gewässern mit guten Hechtwachstumsbedingungen (eine Sache für sich) die Kindheitsphase erst mit ca. 85cm abgeschlossen hat, vorher nur ein Baby ist, und nebenbei bemerkt: noch sehr weiche und stumpfe Zähne hat.
Die Jugendphase wäre dann bis ca. 120 oder 130cm, je nach Gewässer, er wird erwachsen, sofern man das überhaupt so nennen will. 
Was kommt dann, wenn er wirklich ein Spitzenpredator geworden ist oder werden will? Was macht er weiter, wie lebt er dann?

Ich sehe nicht die Möglichkeit für den einfach weiter so herumschwimmenden Freiwasserhecht, er ist in permanenter Fanggefahr und kann sich keine Sonderposition herausarbeiten, und vor allem auch keine Energiesparposition.

Olleks Überlegung könnte mit der Wachstumsgrenze durch ein Einsetzen von Balance zwischen Energieverbrauch und der möglichen zu erlangenden Nahrungsmenge radikal zutreffen, bei hoher Bestandsdichte und intensiver Nahrungskonkurrenz vlt. krasser, als wir annehmen.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ähnlich dem Boddenhecht: Wenn der den Heringen nicht ins offene Wasser folgt, wo kommt dann sein Futter her, das ständig bereitwillig in sein offenes Maul am Unterstand schwimmt?


Das mit den Heringen bringt mich auf das "Blauwalverhalten", woran sich slotti oben störte, was vom Wels öfter berichtet wird: Futterfische einsaugen. 
Ich habe das von Hechten immerhin auch schon selber beobachten können, wo es definitiv weit und breit keine Welse und damit Verwechselung geben kann, d.h. 100% sicher Hecht. 
Und eben sogar die von sehr vielen Angler gemachte Feststellung (siehe RBF-Thread) mit dem Beissen auf sehr kleine Köder, regelrechte Winzlinge im Verhältnis zu Fischgröße. Ich habe inzwischen die Kiemenreusendornen dazu ausgemacht, und die Fischbiologie vermeldet auch die phasenweise Ernährung von Kleinkram. 
Wieso sollten große 1,20m Hechte auch 0er Spinner und Wurm inhalieren, wenn sie nicht am Einsaugen von Kleinzeug wären? Das erscheint mir nur zu logisch, und der Hecht kann nach meinem Dafürhalten so tun, wenn er will, die Ausstattung sich vom kleinsten tierischen Eiweißbrocken bis zu dem von 90% seiner Körpergröße zu ernähren, hat er. Ungeachtet jeder Tiergattung, ob Wasserfloh, Insekt, Weichtier, Krebs, Fisch, Amphibium, Reptil,  Vogel, Säugetier. Er frißt alles, wenn er will.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Zum BigGame-Gerät: Du willst nicht allen Ernsts in Frage stellen ob Gerät, mit dem Thune, Haie oder Marline der 1000-Pfund-Klasse gelandet werden, für einen Hecht ausreichen. Oder?


Dann kam es nicht klar rüber: Wenn so ein Riesenhecht über 10m mit 50kg im Sprint abziehen könnte, kannst Du ihn kräftemäßig niemals *auf den 10m* aufhalten, dazu langt Dir das 1000Pfd-Fischfanggerät auch nicht.
Genau das kann ihm aber gut reichen, wenn er in der Nähe seiner Deckung bleibt, und die Leine einfach kappt.

Der Unterschied zum laufenlassen können im Freiwasser sollte jetzt besser klar sein.

Ich meine das eher wie das Angeln auf Conger oder dergleichen, nur dass ein Hecht noch viel schneller beschleunigt und etwas umschwimmt, wo sich die Riesenaale nur einfach festzukrallen versuchen. 
Der Hecht wird sozusagen trainiert zum schnellsten Meister im Abrissknoten machen! :m Oder er wird vorher gefangen.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Was bringt Dich zu der Vermutung, das so ein Hecht wesentlich intelligenter ist als beispielsweise ein Marlin, der als Freiwasserräuber sicher gute Augen hat und mit dem benutzten Gerät ja eben auch anbeisst?


Weil ich schon Hechte beim Spielen und Antesten beobachtet habe, gemeinhin der Hinweis für Intelligenz, und sicherlich sind auch nicht alle Hechte so oder besonders intelligent, die könnten sogar Ausnahmen sein. #c

Gibt dazu auch so einen schönen Film bei Youtube, wie ein ordentlich großer Esox einem Mensch den Fisch aus der Hand holt, aber ganz vorsichtig und erst nach sorgfältigem Abchecken. Genauso der Hecht, der dem Schweden die releaste Forelle aus der Hand reißt. Diese Hechte sind nicht gerade dumm, sogar eigentlich intelligenter als ein Wolf oder eine Wildkatze, denn die machten lieber eine Biege als sich drauf einzulassen, zumindest einige Hechte entscheiden sich nach einigem Abchecken aber sogar zu diesem dreisten Diebstahl incl. Körperkontakt beim Menschen. Meinem Neffen hat ein kleinerer Hecht einen Wobbler aus der Hand geklaut, als er den im Wasser zum Ausprobieren hin und her zog, das weiß ich auch sicher.
Das tun sonst eher nur verzeifelte Tiere in Brutverteidigung, weil ansonsten die Angst und der Fluchtreflex zu groß sind.

Ich habe oben schon die Verbindung aufgestellt: Der besonders groß werdende (außergewöhnliche) Hecht muss eine gewisse Intelligenz mitbringen oder entwickeln, mindestens aber umfangreiches Mißtrauen und Gespür für existenzielle Gefahren, um nicht vorher gefaßt zu werden. Und eben seine Lebensart als Anpirschjäger, die ihm mehr Beobachtungs- und Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten gibt, als dem pelagischen Meeresräuber. 

Dass davon sehr groß gewordene und sich damit selektierte Exemplare nicht auch intelligent sind, habe ich damit weder gesagt gehabt, noch wage ich was dazu zu postulieren, da fehlt mir schlichtweg was an Erfahrung und Beobachtungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nicht das der Eindruck entsteht es dürfe solche Exemplare nicht geben: Bitte zeigt mir so einen Hecht, Bock den zu fangen hätte ich in jedem Fall!


Darum geht's doch - darin sind wir uns wohl einig!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Moin Jungs!

Sry aber was man hier mitunter lesen muss bringt einen ganz schön zum schmunzeln... 

Jeder der schon mal mehr als eine Makrele in Norwegen gefangen hat weiß das unsere Süßwasserfische (ausgenommen Großwaller und Karpfen) zwar ganz nett kämpfen 
können jedoch keine wirklichen Gegner sind.

Klar macht es Spaß wenn so ein Brocken mal in die Defensive 
geht aber mal ehrlich jeder 80iger Pollack geht ganz anders zur Sache...


----------



## marcus7 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hi AngelDet,
Mensch der ominöse Fabel-Hecht scheint dein absoluter Lieblingsfisch zu sein. Du schreibst ihm ja größere Fähigkeiten zu als die Macher der Marvel-Comics all ihren Super-Helden zusammen gegeben haben:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Mal nur kurz dazu:



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Komisch Detlef, hier hast Du Deinem Monsterhecht noch 8kg Dauerzugkraft zugesprochen? Ein Wert den ich einem Meterhecht kaum für 5 Meter zugestehen würde, aber da war es noch Dauerzugkraft?


Von *dem* Hecht hab ich speziell gar nicht geredet, an 1,80-2m Hechten waren wir ja jetzt noch gar nicht so dran! :q
Solange ich die nicht mal selber vor mir liegen habe, bin ich auch etwas skeptisch, die Beobachtungszeit prinzipbedingt arg kurz, aber was soll's: Gerade da lauert noch eine Herausforderung! :m





Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Irgendwie mkommt es mir vor als wäre die Argumentation ein wenig willkürlich... Hast Du schon mal gesehen wie die Wallercracks vor Hindernissen fischen? 60er Geflochtene, Vorfächer mit 150kg Tragkraft und die Bremse zu, und wenn ein Biss kommt (und da gibt es wirklich Exemplare von 2 Metern, zum Teil sogar wie bekannt noch mehr, obwohl auch da sicher nur die halbwüchsigen beissen, weil die anderen nach Deiner Theorie ja unfangbar schlau sind) wird mit allem gegengehalten was geht.
> 
> Und damit könnte man Deiner Meinung nach auch keinen Hecht landen? Das meinst Du nicht ernst, oder? ;+


Die Argumentation zieht nicht, nur mal der eine Fall:

Wieviel Kraft kann man denn Ausüben? (siehe Slottis nicht unberechtigten Einwand schon zu den 3kg oben).

Bei 15kg etwa fliegen die meisten normalen Rollenhalter auseinander, bei 10kg wird der Angler schnell mal mitgeschleift, schon 5kg sind eine echte Anstrengung, etwa 8kg werden für das schwere Welsdrillen genannt. Da kann auf den Schnur draufstehen was will, das Gesamtsystem Angler+Tackle leistet das aber ganz sicher nicht. #d
Mal nur angenommen, der Fisch brächte 50kg für einen kurzen Moment zustande (kann ich nicht beweisen), aber dann siehst Du schon wie weit Du mit deinen ausübbaren 8 oder 10kg kommst. Den Riesenhecht vom Hindernis weghalten auf keinen Fall, in der großen Freiwasserwüste könntest Du ihn aber bekommen. 
Für Muskies gibt es genau dafür anglerische Referenzwerte, so bis 1,80m geht anscheinend noch gut. Die kann man einfach mal heranziehen, aber die wurden eben auch definitiv im Freiwasser gefangen. Alle Esox mit anderen Fischen bezüglich explosiver Kraftentfaltung zu vergleichen, ist aber auch müßig.

Und unsere Frage ist ja nun: Wieso gibt es praktisch kaum Fangmeldungen von Ü150 Fischen (160cm und mehr)?
Ich versuche dafür einfach nur Gründe zu finden, und vlt. hilft das, die Lage besser zu verstehen, und ermöglicht vlt. auch besser an solche Fische heran zu kommen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@ Det

Ich sehe das ganz praktisch, weil es kaum solche Fische gibt. 

Man bedenke das Alter das diese erreichen müssen. Bis dahin gibt es eine Menge Haken, Netze, Krankheiten, Kraftwerke, Sportboote, Reiher, Kormorane und und und die das Erreichen diesen Alters merklich erschweren.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Detlef, was ich mich bei deiner Argumentation frage, dass ist wie sich ein solcher Hecht denn ernährt, nachdem er ein paar Jahre dem fetthaltigen Kalorienbomben gefolgt ist und nun für die nächsten 50cm Längenwachstum und 25kg Gewichtszulage unter die Baumstammeremitage zieht?

Sehr große Hechte ziehen ihren Futterfischen in jeder Jahreszeit hinterher. Das heißt z.B. für die Boddenhechte, dass sie im Sommer weit aus den Bodden heraus in die Ostsee ziehen. Es gibt dazu mehrere Untersuchungen, auch in dänischen Flußsystemen, die bei Hechten ganz erhebliche Wanderungen feststellen. Ein Fisch der so groß werden will, muß zwangsläufig seinen Futterfischen folgen um überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu haben so groß zu werden. Sicher ist deine Theorie, dass wenige Hechte schlauer sind als andere geeignet, um ein solches Verhalten zu erklären, aber warum sollte sich die Biologie einer weniger Fische so grundsätzlich verändern? Auch dein Beispiel mit dem kaputten Sprengring greift da nicht, denn es unterstellt, dass der Hecht bewußt den Sprengring abgedreht hätte bzw. viel mehr Kraft entwickeln konnte als andere Fische das tun. Zu ersterem kann man kaum was sagen, außer das Hechte nicht bewußt handeln, sondern eben instinktiv und zweiteres läßt sich einfach damit erklären, dass der Hecht, der Wobbler und der Sprengring in einem sehr ungünstigen Winkel zu einander standen, sodass sich der Ring eben auch mit geringer Kraft aufhebeln ließ. Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Materialschwächen, die sich besonders eklatant auswirken, wenn wir es mit kampfstarken Fischen zu tun haben, aber wenn wir von der Schwäche wüßten, dann würden wir dieses Material auch nicht verwenden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Na danke Kaulbarschspezi, jetzt darf ich schon wieder mein Laptop sauber machen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jeder der schon mal mehr als eine Makrele in Norwegen gefangen hat weiß das unsere Süßwasserfische (ausgenommen Großwaller und Karpfen) zwar ganz nett kämpfen
> können jedoch keine wirklichen Gegner sind.


Es kommt doch nur auf die Größe an, und wenn der richtig große Esox Dich beim Anbiss aus dem Boot zerrt oder Dich gleich rauskippt, wirst Du spätestens etwas anders über wirkliche Gegner denken. :m :q

Die Frage ist ja eben: können die vlt. auch 2m und mehr groß werden, sind überhaupt die jeweils nächsten 10cm ab 150cm drin, oder sind das optische Täuschungen?
Wie lebt so ein extrem ausgewachsener Hecht, was könnte er tun, wenn er so groß werden will?


----------



## snorreausflake (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und eben sogar die von sehr vielen Angler gemachte Feststellung (siehe RBF-Thread) mit dem Beissen auf sehr kleine Köder, regelrechte Winzlinge im Verhältnis zu Fischgröße. Ich habe inzwischen die Kiemenreusendornen dazu ausgemacht, und die Fischbiologie vermeldet auch die phasenweise Ernährung von Kleinkram.
> Wieso sollten große 1,20m Hechte auch 0er Spinner und Wurm inhalieren, wenn sie nicht am Einsaugen von Kleinzeug wären?


Das große Fische  kleine "Brutfische" fressen ist ja bekannt, die schwimmen halt in den Schwarm und machen mal das Maul auf. Größtmögliche Energieausbeute mit kleinstmöglichem Energieaufwand. Das sie aber gezielt Kleintier wie z.B. Wümer fressen kann ich icht so ganz glauben, lass mich aber auch eines anderen belehren


----------



## Slotti (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@ Kaulbarschspezi


ein echter Kracher !!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Können, z.B. in den Boddengewässern, würde ich sagen ja jedoch halte 
ich es aufgrund der von mir aufgezählten Gründe für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nun, dann will ich Euch mal eines der bestgehütetesten Staatsgeheimnisse erzählen.
> 
> Man schrieb das Jahr 1943.
> 
> Britische Wissenschaftler, bauftragt mit der Suche nach einer  demoralisierenden Waffe, forschten, ob Fische in der Lage wären, Bomben zielgenau zu platzieren. Während dahingehende Versuche jedoch mißlangen, gelang es in britischen Labors riesige Hechte mit schier unbegrenzten Kräften zu züchten.


Na super! :vik: jetzt wissen wir es, das sind einfach Abkömmlinge von diesem Superhecht, den sie bei uns in die Talsperre warfen! Hab die die Aufschlagslöcher noch gerade im Sommer selber sehen können!
Damit sind alle Fragen geklärt, 150, 160 und auch nicht 200cm sind ein Limit, da geht noch weit mehr! :k :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganz praktisch, weil es kaum solche Fische gibt.
> 
> Man bedenke das Alter das diese erreichen müssen. Bis dahin gibt es eine Menge Haken, Netze, Krankheiten, Kraftwerke, Sportboote, Reiher, Kormorane und und und die das Erreichen diesen Alters merklich erschweren.


Das sehe ich genauso, erstens selten, und zweitens sehr widrige Umstände.

Wobei man das für den (seltenen) Erfolgsfall auch alles als Selektionsfaktoren sehen kann, sowas wie: Nur der allerbeste kommt durch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Detlef, was ich mich bei deiner Argumentation frage, dass ist wie sich ein solcher Hecht denn ernährt, nachdem er ein paar Jahre dem fetthaltigen Kalorienbomben gefolgt ist und nun für die nächsten 50cm Längenwachstum und 25kg Gewichtszulage unter die Baumstammeremitage zieht?


Wenn sich für den Fisch das so darstellen sollte ...  |kopfkrat


sundvogel schrieb:


> Sehr große Hechte ziehen ihren Futterfischen in jeder Jahreszeit hinterher. Das heißt z.B. für die Boddenhechte, dass sie im Sommer weit aus den Bodden heraus in die Ostsee ziehen. Es gibt dazu mehrere Untersuchungen, auch in dänischen Flußsystemen, die bei Hechten ganz erhebliche Wanderungen feststellen. Ein Fisch der so groß werden will, muß zwangsläufig seinen Futterfischen folgen um überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu haben so groß zu werden. Sicher ist deine Theorie, dass wenige Hechte schlauer sind als andere geeignet, um ein solches Verhalten zu erklären, aber warum sollte sich die Biologie einer weniger Fische so grundsätzlich verändern?


Sehr gute Argumentation!
Für den Bodden und große von mir nicht beangelte Wasserflächen kann ich mir das auch nicht alles erklären. 

Exakt weiß ich von 2 Beispielen, wo ich die Umstände langjährig en detail ausgekundschaftet und vieles verstanden habe:

1) Ein typischer schwedischer Hecht-Schlei-See, die Fischbasis sind Ukeleis und Rotaugen, drauf Barsche, darauf der Hecht. Ein kompaktes Ökosystem und damit überschaubar. Gigantische Kleinfischmassen, zig m lange Schwärme von 2cm Minifischchen, Vorbedingung für besten Hechtaufwuchs. 
Es gibt Krauthechte, Scharkantenhechte, Freiwasserhechte und jagende Hechtrudel, und die extraordinären. Die haben den besten Platz gewählt, und dort schwimmen ihnen die anderen Fische alle direkt in den Schnabel, bis hin zu den Rudeln anderer jagender Großhechte. So ungefähr können die abpicken wie unsereins aus der Kühltheke. Aber nur wer groß genug geworden ist und ein Platz frei ist, der kommt in das Top-Ensemble.

2) Ein kleiner steiniger See mit intensiven Forellenbesatz, pro Jahr zwischen 150 bis 300kg Besatz. Da kommt immens viel dummer Fisch ins Wasser, und der Hecht kann sogar sowas wie Einsaugen von unten anwenden, die Forelle verschwindet einfach im Strudel. Futterprobleme kennt der Fisch daher nicht, und im nächsten Jahr kommt wieder der nächste neue Besatz. 
Erstaunlicherweise konnte ich genau dort schon sehr große Forellen beobachten, die alte Überbleibsel sein müssen. Sind also auch nicht alle Satzforellen doof, einige bleiben auch länger über. Wenn man so eine nicht an den Kunstköder bekommt, stellt man selbst das irgendwann in Frage. 
Genauso glaube ich inzwischen nicht mehr daran, einen Riesenhecht mit einem Kunstköder gelandet zu bekommen, weil er bei großen Ködern den Fake vorher merkt, bei sehr kleinen Ködern und dünnen Schnüren von vorneherein keine Drillchance besteht (+steinig). 

In Talsperren gibt es zudem die Steigerung große Felder wirklich noch verwurzelter abgesägter Baumstümpfe, darin die besten Standplätze, was will man dagegen tun? Da gibts aber nicht überall intensiven Forellenbesatz, man ist schnell wieder bei einem Gewässersystem wie 1) oder schlechter wegen weniger Kleinfisch.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Auch dein Beispiel mit dem kaputten Sprengring greift da nicht, denn es unterstellt, dass der Hecht bewußt den Sprengring abgedreht hätte bzw. viel mehr Kraft entwickeln konnte als andere Fische das tun. Zu ersterem kann man kaum was sagen, außer das Hechte nicht bewußt handeln, sondern eben instinktiv und zweiteres läßt sich einfach damit erklären, dass der Hecht, der Wobbler und der Sprengring in einem sehr ungünstigen Winkel zu einander standen, sodass sich der Ring eben auch mit geringer Kraft aufhebeln ließ. Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Materialschwächen, die sich besonders eklatant auswirken, wenn wir es mit kampfstarken Fischen zu tun haben, aber wenn wir von der Schwäche wüßten, dann würden wir dieses Material auch nicht verwenden.


Ich halte das für eine entwickelte Eigenart der Plöner Hechte, die sehr viel härter und mit Ganzkörpereinsatz beissen als anderswo. Das war für mich sehr überraschend, zeigte mir aber auch die Adaptivität dieser Fische dort, die intensiv von Netzen umstellt, ein ganz anderes Verhalten entwickelt haben als anderso, war mir vorher noch nicht untergekommen. Ich erklärte mir das mit dem Maränendiebstahl aus den Fischernetzen, was anscheinend standardmäßig zu einem ordentlichen Hecht dort gehört (vom Fischer gesagt bekommen, dass sie so tun). Und darin hängenbleiben darf er auch nicht, das schnelle abdrehen dürfte er genau daran trainiert haben.

Ich habe das vorher auch anders eingeschätzt, nichts von der Möglichkeit gewußt, geschweige denn bisher so erfahren, und in den wenigen Sekunden des Grübelns: Kann man diesen neugierigen Hecht nicht fangen, zu dem mir als plausibel verführerischten Köder genommen. Die Überlegung war genau richtig, der Köder aber nicht im Hecht-sicheren Zustand (sofern es den überhaupt gibt), und ich meinte das sogar über die Bremse abfangen zu können. Das hat dann 2mal nicht funktioniert, ich war aber auch zu geierig den Hecht an den Haken zu bekommen, und eben keine Zeit, erstmal die Sprengringe sicherheitshalber aufzurüsten, hatte ihn vorher auch nicht gesehen. So eine Nachlässigkeit hat dann prompt Folgen, ich konnte daraus nur weitere Lehren ziehen, vor allem aber eine ansonsten quasi unmögliche Anbisszerrkraftmessung vornehmen, sei es auch verknebelt, wie Du die Möglichkeit konstruierst. 
Bei dem kleinen Drilling in der Maulaußenkante hatte ich immerhin für den Esox keine wirklichen Bedenken beim hinterher drüber nachdenken, das war insofern noch glücklich gelaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Sagt mal, gibt es an der Ostsee nicht fast überall Fischereischongebiete vor den Flussmündungen, links und rechts und im Umkreis, wo die ganzen Forellen und Lachse zum Laichen aufsteigen? :m

Hatte gerade zum Esox-Lieblingsverhalten in Flüssen gestern was interessantes gelesen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Die Plöner Hechte sind auch geil, und dann ist da noch das unbekannte Riesenmonster von ca. 3m Länge.  Die Leihboote sind mit ihren 6m dann gerade recht und ne sichere Bank, wenn auch etwas schwer bei Wind zu rudern. Da braucht man gar keine Fische mehr ...
Soll ja Hoffnung bestehen Richtung E-Motor.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Falk1 schrieb:


> 1. Frage: Warum steht das nicht in "Humor"?
> Die erste Frage müsst Ihr beantworten. Ich habe nicht Alles gelesen aber öfters heftig geschmunzelt.


Weil es dazu zu ernst ist! :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Das läßt sich aber noch schwerer rudern! 

Entscheidend ist doch nur, dass das Boot deutlich größer als der Zielfisch ist, dann kann nicht soviel passieren und der Fang paßt auch hinein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Die Hechte können zwar nicht lesen und haben auch kein Internet, aber immerhin beobachten sie alles sehr genau den ganzen Tag,
und ich postulierte den besonders schlauen großen Ausnahmefisch, und quasi unfangbar! :m
Uli hatte ja soweit recht mit seiner Argumentation, wieso sollte er in die Eremitage ... aber irgendwo muss ein Lücke sein.

793-3
Fischereigesetz für das Land Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
(Landesfischereigesetz - LFischG M-V)
Vom 13. April 2005

Fundstelle: GVOBl. M-V 2005, S. 153
Ausgabe im Zusammenhang

Zur Inhaltsübersicht
§ 18
*Schonbezirke*

(1) Die oberste Fischereibehörde kann durch Rechtsverordnung zu Schonbezirken erklären:

   1. Gewässer oder Gewässerteile, die für die Erhaltung des Fischbestandes von besonderer Bedeutung sind (Fischschonbezirke),
   2. Gewässer oder Gewässerteile, die als Laich- oder Aufwuchsplätze für Fische besonders geeignet sind (Laichschonbezirke) und
   3. Gewässerteile, die als Winterlager für Fische dienen.

(2) In der Rechtsverordnung können Handlungen, die geeignet sind, die Ziele der Schonmaßnahmen oder den Schonbezirk zu gefährden oder zu beeinträchtigen, beschränkt oder untersagt werden.

(3) Schonbezirke sind von der oberen Fischereibehörde durch Zeichen oder Tonnen zu kennzeichnen. Die Eigentümer und Nutzungsberechtigten der Gewässer und der Grundstücke in Ufernähe sind verpflichtet, die Kennzeichnung ohne Entschädigung zu dulden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Detlef, in der Praxis werden aber gerade diese Schonbezirke gern mit Netzen zugestellt. Das ist ja auch ein riesiges Problem in Meckpomm. Des weiteren müssen ja auch diese Fische wandern, denn jeden Tag 10 Heringe ist sicher besser als alle zwei Wochen einen lütten Lachs und spätestens im Winter, wenn die WT stark absinkt müssen diese Fische in ausgesüßtere Bereiche, um überhaupt überleben zu können. In den kleinen Salmonidenlaichflüßchen können sie sich sicherlich nicht die Plautze dick hauen.

Zum Plönfisch kann ich nur sagen, dass wir doch alle wissen, dass Fische einer Art sehr unterschiedlich kämpfen. Das ist unter anderem auch sehr davon abhängig wie warm das Wasser ist, daraus zu argumentiren, dass jetzt alle plöner Hechte solche Esoxboliden sind, ist so etwas eng gedacht. Wir haben vor zwei Jahren in Norge Hechte bis knapp an den Meter heran gefangen und von denen hat trotz 18° WT keiner heftig randaliert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Uli, schon klar, aber du hast eben treffend zusammengefaßt, dass der Esox aus dem Freiwasserleben so einfach keine verbesserte Situation fände. 
Nachgedacht, dann: Das gilt nur, sofern es nicht eine ganz andere Situation, eine weit einfachere Situation für ihn gäbe. Dazu müßte ich jetzt einmal mit der von mir vermuteten besonderen Lebensweise der Riesen was schreiben, was ich hier und heute nicht will. 

Das mit den Netzen könnte ein solch angenommener Esox gut hinbekommen, notfall quer mitten durch, muss aber gar nicht. Zumindest zu den Laichaufstiegszeiten der Salmoniden, die in die Hauptfressphase von Esox fallen, hätte er unter einigen Nebenbedingungen aber ein perfektes Schlaraffenland. 
Und zudem ganz wichtig: Wie will jemand legal in dem Fischereiverbotschonbezirk auf ihn angeln? 
Und wer es dort illegalerweise tun sollte, schreibt darüber und evtl. Fänge ganz sicher nichts.  

Das mit Plön bitte nicht überbewerten: Die von mir beobachteten Hechte bissen sehr hart mit vollem Bodycheck, so wie ein Sportler, der volle Lotte massiv durch den Abwehrkreis geht. Andere machen das gezielter, sanfter, energiesparender.
Ansonsten hab ich nichts weiter besonderes feststellen können, nur eben der Moment des Anbisses mit sehr heftigem zeitgleichen Körpereinsatz. 

War für mich jedenfalls neu, ist auf jeden Fall ein Indiz dafür, dass bei sehr unterschiedlichen Beurteilungen mehrerer Angler sich kein in die Haare kriegen lohnt, die Fische sich nicht gleich verhalten müssen, sondern an verschiedenen Orten durchaus verschiedene Verhaltensweisen entwickelt haben können. Das finde ich gerade hier bei den vielen Mutmaßungen über das Hechtverhalten sehr wichtig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Dinge, die sich dagegen dem Nachweis konsequent entziehen


Entziehen ja, konsequent aber nicht.
Ist ja eher so, als wenn einem von Zeit zu Zeit ein kurzer Einblick gegeben wird, 
einen jemand mit einem besonderen kurz vorgebaumelten Köder (=Fisch) heiss machen will. |bigeyes :k

Und dann eben wieder nichts, lange nichts mehr zu sehen.
Solange nicht einer nachmißt, bleibt die richtige Längenzahl entzogen.
Mit dem Abschätzen bleibt immerhin ein Indiz, dass das ganz real nicht in das gängige Erklärungsmuster passen kann, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wenn man mit vielen Leuten drüber nachdenkt und jeder sinniert, kann man schon so manch neue Idee gewinnen. Gerade dafür finde ich auch Kritik sehr wertvoll, auch gerne harte Kritik (schließt Sackgassen), Spaß und Blödsinn (öffnet neue Pfade), aber bitte an der Sache bleibend, nicht persönlich abdriftend usw. 
Dann ist das saugut, denn Denkanregungen und gerade neue Denkanstöße fallen nicht einfach so vom Himmel.


----------



## Pikepauly (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@Falk 1
Ich bin entsetzt!
Du isst Hechte???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Falk, steht doch oben: Plöner See, kann gar nicht so weit für Dich sein. 

Besonders ist nicht der Drill, sondern nur das Zubeissen.

Nimm 2 Hunde, 2 Schäferhunde, gleich schwer, gleich groß.
Der eine kommt und schnappt ganz elegant einen Tennisball, soft und gezielt, nimmt ihn auf und läuft los.
Der andere Kommt, springt auf den Ball, beißt bis in den Fußboden, überschlägt sich, schnappt wild hin und her, und randaliert wie wild. Nimmt dann auch den Ball und läuft los. Das sieht schon anders aus, und fühlt sich bei einem Esox auch anders an.

Geschmacklich kann ich zu den Hechten sagen: i.o., das Wasser ist aber dort mit zuviel Düngereintrag grünalgig, und man merkt es etwas durch. Ohne dass es wirklich schlimm oder störend wäre, da gibt es ganz andere Sachen anderswo.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wieviel Kraft kann man denn Ausüben? (siehe Slottis nicht unberechtigten Einwand schon zu den 3kg oben).
> 
> Bei 15kg etwa fliegen die meisten normalen Rollenhalter auseinander, bei 10kg wird der Angler schnell mal mitgeschleift, schon 5kg sind eine echte Anstrengung, etwa 8kg werden für das schwere Welsdrillen genannt. Da kann auf den Schnur draufstehen was will, das Gesamtsystem Angler+Tackle leistet das aber ganz sicher nicht. #d



Mit Sicherheit nicht. Aber wenn man mit den möglichen Kräften (egal ob es 8 oder 10kg sind) einen 2m-Wels vom Hinderniss weghalten kann, was willst Du mir dann erzählen was ein Hecht mit der selben Montage macht? Garnix! Den leiert man ein... Kenne selber Leute die beim Wallerfischen Hechte bis ~1,25 gefangen haben, die beschweren sich noch das der Fisch ja keine Power hat und sie den Einkurbeln... Ach ich vergaß: Das sind ja nur Kinder... :m Noch so ein Spaß, es hat also in den letzten 20 Jahren weltweit keiner einen erwachsenen Hecht gefangen oder tot gefunden?




AngelDet schrieb:


> *Mal nur angenommen, der Fisch brächte 50kg für einen kurzen Moment zustande (kann ich nicht beweisen*), aber dann siehst Du schon wie weit Du mit deinen ausübbaren 8 oder 10kg kommst.



Habe den Teil der alles sagt markiert... 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Den Riesenhecht vom Hindernis weghalten auf keinen Fall, in der großen Freiwasserwüste könntest Du ihn aber bekommen.




Gut. Falls es also am Bodden, in der Ostsee oder den großen Talsperren solche Hechte gibt sind wir uns einig das man die mit passendem Gerät vermutlich gut ausdrillen kann.




AngelDet schrieb:


> Für Muskies gibt es genau dafür anglerische Referenzwerte, so bis 1,80m geht anscheinend noch gut. Die kann man einfach mal heranziehen, aber die wurden eben auch definitiv im Freiwasser gefangen. Alle Esox mit anderen Fischen bezüglich explosiver Kraftentfaltung zu vergleichen, ist aber auch müßig.



Hast Du ausser dem einen recht offensichtlich gefakten Foto (von dem Indianer der den Fisch direkt gegessen hat) noch irgendwas beweisähnliches für einen Musky von über 1,55?



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und unsere Frage ist ja nun: Wieso gibt es praktisch kaum Fangmeldungen von Ü150 Fischen (160cm und mehr)?




Ich sags Dir: Es gibt keine weil keiner so einen Fisch fängt! Ich persönlich tendiere dazu zu glauben, das liegt daran, das es keine gibt. PS: Kaum Fangmeldungen ist falsch. Es gibt keine! Auch interessanterweise keine Totfunde mit belegbarer Größe etc, nur Ammenmärchen aus längst vergangener Zeit, als auch Einhörner über unsere Wiesen gerannt sind und Elfen und Feen den Kindern das Leben versüsst haben...




AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich versuche dafür einfach nur Gründe zu finden, und vlt. hilft das, die Lage besser zu verstehen, und ermöglicht vlt. auch besser an solche Fische heran zu kommen.



Noch mal: Nach allem was man weiss gibt es diese Fische nicht. Ganz schön einfacher Grund, oder? Das man natürlich dennoch hoffen darf ist klar uns in Ordnung, mann sollte sich eben nur drüber im Klaren sein das man dabei quasi auf eine Laune der Natur hofft, damit es eben doch irgentwo den einen Hecht seiner Generation gibt, der >1,60 ist...

Wie viel Text für einen nicht existenten Fisch...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> _Die zerstörte Edertalsperre_




:vik::vik: Danke! :vik::vik:

|muahah:#r|stolz:|muahah:#r|stolz:|muahah:#r|stolz:


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Sag mal, Det...

- Mal angenommen es gibt wirklich eine ernstzunehmende Anzahl solcher extraordinär großen Hechte und diese sind tatsächlich nicht (nur) durch eine selten ausgeprägte genetische Veranlagung so groß geworden, sondern weil die Spezies solche Ausmaße per se erreichen kann, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen.

- Mal angenommen solche Fische sind wirklich mit der Angel nicht zu fangen und können sich jeglicher Fangmethode erfolgreich entziehen -- sei es wegen dem Verhalten sich an bestimmten, schwer zugänglichen Plätzen in der Nähe von Hindernissen aufzuhalten und/oder wegen einer derart hohen kognitiven Leistungsfähigkeit, die so manches, terrestrisch lebendes, räuberisches Säugetier wie eine Amöbe aussehen lässt... Oder gar wegen der schieren Körperkraft, der keine Angelschnur und kein Netz gewachsen ist.

Was macht es für einen als ANGELR überhaupt so interessant darüber seitenweise zu sinnieren, sich in Pamphlete zu ergießen und fast schon esoterische Vermutunge darüber anzustellen, wenn man schon davon ausgeht, daß diese phänomenalen Überfische UNFANGBAR sind? Wen interessieren Fische, die man nicht fangen kann? |kopfkrat Das wäre sicherlich für einen Biologen eine interessante Frage, aber für mich als Angler ist es irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehbar wieso man sich unter einer solchen Annahme mit der vermeintlichen Existenz von solch außergewöhnlich ausgeprägten Exemplaren derart intensiv beschäftigen kann... ;+ Ist das so eine Art Religionsersatz?


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@ Namensvetter

Die Begründung ist die Gleiche warum wir hier immer wieder rein gucken


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@ Namensvetter

Die Begründung ist die Gleiche warum wir hier immer wieder rein gucken


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Naja wenn 1.00 Meter jetzt schon als 1,60 Meter gelten hab ich auch schon einen gefangen :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> warum wir hier immer wieder rein gucken


Das ist eher dieser gewisse Nervenkitzel -- man will eigentlich garnicht wirklich hinsehen, kann aber auch nicht weggucken... Das Bernd Stromberg-Phänomen. :q


----------



## waldschratnrw (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

:g kann natuerlich auch das  .....20cm Phänomen sein :g


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ähnlich der Bildseuche, keiner ließt sie aber jeder weiß was drin steht


----------



## Ollek (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das Bernd Stromberg-Phänomen. :q



*Natürlich hat der Ernie *

auch ’ne Dälle in der Bimmel, das ist ja gar keine Frage. Aber letztlich geht’s doch auch darum. Dass man trotzdem sagt: Nö, über so welche macht ich jetzt nicht dauernd Witze.

Stromberg

:q Immer wieder geil die Folgen


----------



## Baschtii (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

wenn der hecht 1,60 meter hat fress ich nen besen!

aus dem bericht:
Immerhin bringt der Hecht reine sieben Kilogramm Fleisch auf die Waage: „Da werden wir wohl mehrmals davon essen"

woher sollen dann die anderen 10 kilo kommen?


ABER TROTZDEM:  FANGT SO EINEN ERSTMAL--->EIN SCHÖNER FISCH!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sag mal, Det...
> - Mal angenommen es gibt wirklich eine ernstzunehmende Anzahl solcher extraordinär großen Hechte und diese sind tatsächlich nicht (nur) durch eine selten ausgeprägte genetische Veranlagung so groß geworden, sondern weil die Spezies solche Ausmaße per se erreichen kann, *wenn die Bedingungen stimmen*.


Exaktemente.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> - Mal angenommen solche Fische sind wirklich mit der Angel nicht zu fangen und können sich jeglicher Fangmethode erfolgreich entziehen -- sei es wegen dem Verhalten sich an bestimmten, schwer zugänglichen Plätzen in der Nähe von Hindernissen aufzuhalten und/oder wegen einer derart hohen kognitiven Leistungsfähigkeit, die so manches, terrestrisch lebendes, räuberisches Säugetier wie eine Amöbe aussehen lässt... Oder gar wegen der schieren Körperkraft, der keine Angelschnur und kein Netz gewachsen ist.


Jupp, gehen wir von Ausnahme oder besonderem Zusammenspiel von Bedingungen aus, vlt. sogar einigen Glücksfällen (=Zufällen).



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was macht es für einen als ANGELR überhaupt so interessant darüber seitenweise zu sinnieren, sich in Pamphlete zu ergießen und fast schon esoterische Vermutunge darüber anzustellen, wenn man schon davon ausgeht, daß diese phänomenalen Überfische UNFANGBAR sind? Wen interessieren Fische, die man nicht fangen kann? |kopfkrat


Wer versucht sich nicht am (fast) unmöglichen? :m
Oder wie Torsk schon sagt ... das zieht. 



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das wäre sicherlich für einen Biologen eine interessante Frage, aber für mich als Angler ist es irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehbar wieso man sich unter einer solchen Annahme mit der vermeintlichen Existenz von solch außergewöhnlich ausgeprägten Exemplaren derart intensiv beschäftigen kann... ;+ Ist das so eine Art Religionsersatz?


Tja, wäre ja ganz einfach, wenn man das ignorieren, wegblenden könnte.

Nur, um damit auch Stefan zumindest in der schnell geschlossenen Endgültigkeit seiner Aussage zu widerlegen:

1) Gibt es genügend Bilder und Meldungen von Muskies in USA, die locker Größen von 1,60 bis 1,80m zeigen, auch 2,44m bestätigt, und ich gehe per se von keiner so großen Differenz von Muskellunge und Lucius aus, zumal *Lucius die allgemein eindeutig klar dominierende Art *gegenüber allen Esox und Hucho ist, die anderen nur ökologische Nischen besetzen dürfen.
Die Vorstellung, das ein Esox lucius erstmal rein biologisch gesehen keine 2,50m erreichen *können* sollte, ist in meinen Augen einfach Quatsch mit Tunnelblick. Dass das nicht gerade überall oder häufig passiert, ist auch klar.

2) Sind mir (und einigen anderen) schon so merkwürdige Dinge über den Weg geschwommen, die sich keinesfalls mit dem üblichen zugebilligten 1,40m Hecht erklären lassen. Wobei eben nur klar war: irgendwie viel größer ...

3) Macht mich die Vorstellung fuchsteufelswild |gr: , dass mir plötzlich so ein 3/4m Maul aus dem Wasser einmal freundlich zuwinkt und dann mit allem davon geht, und ich das nicht bändigen bzw. idealerweise fangen kann. 
Das nervt ... |gr: :q


----------



## Pikesniper (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Da lohnt bald kein Kommentar,160cm? 17 kg ?
...mehrere Mahlzeiten!!!? 
Ein toller Hecht (eigentlich auch zwei?!)
Zwanzig Minuten Drill,mit der Stipprute... oder wie jetzt?

...ja nee is klar Atze!!!

Aber wers braucht GLÜCKWUNSCH!
Endlich ein Killerhecht weniger!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Det, an dir ist wirklich 'n Kryptozoologe verloren gegangen:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Sten, wobei das nichtmal ganz freiwillig ist, zuerst hat meine Frau damit angefangen ... :q
Ich mußte ja Licht |licht in die Sache bringen ... zumal mich das sowieso sehr im Rahmen der Hechtanglerleidenschaft interessiert - da ist man sowieso zwangsweise in verschiedener Hinsicht verrrückt und schmerzbefreit, geht gar nicht anders, ich tue auch einen Teufel , normal zu sein.

Immerhin ein gemeinsames verbindendes Element der besonderen Art , und ihr brauche ich nichts dazu verklickern.
Du weißt, wie stur realitätsnah und pragmatisch Frauen in diesen Dingen eigentlich sind. 

Solange aber nicht mal so ein Fisch genau vermessen, bezeugt und beeidigt ist, werden wir das nicht genau wissen. |rolleyes
Bei allen Fotos und einfachen Berichten kommen eh die Zweifler aus den Löchern und bekritteln, was das Zeug hält.
Das ist auch nicht so einfach zu ändern. Glauben hängt eben hauptsächlich von Vorgrammierung ab, nicht von aufgenommenen Fakten oder Überlegungen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@ Det
Das mit den Zweiflern ist überall so, oft einfach, weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf! 
Laß mich dir trotzdem zum Thema 'nen Witz erzählen

Treffen sich zwei Zweimeterhechte beim Bier im Bodden.
Sagt der Eine: "Ich glaub, ich hab' gestern den AngelDet gesehen!"  Darauf der Andere ganz ungläubig: "Quatsch, den gibt's doch nicht wirklich!"


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nur, um damit auch Stefan zumindest in der schnell geschlossenen Endgültigkeit seiner Aussage zu widerlegen:
> 
> 1) Gibt es genügend Bilder und Meldungen von Muskies in USA, die locker Größen von 1,60 bis 1,80m zeigen, auch 2,44m bestätigt, und ich gehe per se von keiner so großen Differenz von Muskellunge und Lucius aus, zumal *Lucius die allgemein eindeutig klar dominierende Art *gegenüber allen Esox und Hucho ist, die anderen nur ökologische Nischen besetzen dürfen.
> Die Vorstellung, das ein Esox lucius erstmal rein biologisch gesehen keine 2,50m erreichen *können* sollte, ist in meinen Augen einfach Quatsch mit Tunnelblick. Dass das nicht gerade überall oder häufig passiert, ist auch klar.



Prima, dann hast Du ja bei der Vielzahl von Bildern und Meldungen sicher ein paar belegbare parat, oder? |kopfkrat

Und jetzt sag bitte nicht 17XX hat laut irgendeiner Website jemand so einen Fiusch gefangen, sonst muss ich die Site mit dem Deutschen Rekordweasler wieder verlinken. Steht auch so im Netz, ist also auch nicht anzweifelbar. Oder?

Wenn es so viele solcher Fänge gibt ist es schon seltsam das davon kein einziger Belegbar ist, oder? Nicht ein einziger 1,80er mit Beleg? Komisch... :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Stefan, schau mal hier! :m
(Die sind zumindest ein bischen glaubwürdiger als deine Seite )

http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/pikes/Esox lucius.html
http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/pikes/Esox masquinongy.html


----------



## Onkel Tom (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Falls die Angaben in folgendem Link der Realität entsprechen, fehlten diesem Exemplar von Hecht nicht viele cm bis zur Marke von 150 cm. Falls etwas übertrieben wurde, ist zumindest das Foto rechts in der ersten Reihe absolut geil!

Klick

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe kaum Zweifel daran, dass es auch heute noch Hechte über 1,5 Meter in unseren Gewässern gibt. Warum auch nicht?

Nur weil man sie nicht regelmäßig fängt oder keine Fangmeldungen bekannt sind, will ich es mir nicht so einfach machen und dies einfach als nicht möglich abstempeln.

Es geht mir dabei gar nicht um Fangbarkeit oder nicht Fangbarkeit. Ich sehe keinen Grund an der Existenz solcher Fische zu Zweifeln.


----------



## DonTonno (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

1,60... 1,50... 1,20...
ist ja eigentlich wurst.
schade ist nur das dieses auserordentlich gute genetische material dem gewässer entzogen wurde:c

denn die überlegung ist ja, wieso wurde grade dieser fisch so groß? in der natur ist das nicht sooooo einfach! 
viele fressfeinde, der mensch an nr.1

naja, bald gibt es kein dick-fisch mehr in den gewässern.
dann freut man sich über n 20ger barsch.

kleine gewachsene fische können keine riesen produzieren!
das steht fest!


----------



## welsfaenger (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

manchmal weiß ich auch nicht was man von so diversen Aussagen einiger Angler zu halten hat.
Dieses Jahr hat ein Angelkollege bei uns einen 125cm Hecht gefangen und er behauptet steif und fest einen noch DEUTLICH größeren während des Drills neben den 125er gesehen zu haben. Ein anderer Angler berichtete auch über einen extrem großen Hecht jenseits der 140er Marke, erstaunlicherweise an fast der gleichen Stelle.
Der den 125er gefangen hat, meinte der Hecht war locker in dem Bereich 140-150 und eigentlich erzählt der mir keine Geschichten. 
Das Hechte bis 140 cm bei uns im See rumschwimmen, davon gehe ich aus, schon vor ca. 15-20 Jahren sind Hechte jenseits der 130cm gefangen worden. Was darüber noch möglich ist ....., wer weiß das schon.
Ich selbst habe mal einen Drill eines Großhechtes LIVE miterlebt, wie der Hecht an einer Brandungsrute mit einer 0.60er Hauptschnur ein 20 kg Stahlvorfach regelrecht zerfetzt hat. das ganze ist mittlerweile 17 jahre her (ist ein See im Nachbarort). Dieses Jahr ist an dem See ein Hecht von 132 cm gefangen worden mit geschätzen 40 pfd. Der Fisch wurde nicht gewogen sondern sofert wieder seinem Element übergeben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Es ist amüsant, wie sich einige hier echauffieren und mit Empörung einbringen. Wer Detlef ein wenig kennt, der weiß, dass da oft auch das zwinkernde Auge dabei ist, allerdings mit der ernstgemeinten Hoffnung, das hinter all dem auch ein kleines bisschen Wahrheit steckt.

Allerdings ist mir eine durchaus beunruhigende Koinzidenz aufgefallen. Immer wenn Detlefsich zunehmend engagierter um die Weasler kümmert, nimmt auch ein anderes Naturphänomem zu, nämlich der Mond. Das finde ich faszinierend, aber auch beängstigend. Detlefs zunehmende Weasleraktivität hatte ihre höchste Ausprägung immer bei Vollmond. Rechnet es mal nach, ihr werdet sehen. 

Vielleicht gibt es für alles eine ganz einfache und logische Erklärung.





























Wehrhechte!


----------



## DRU (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



DonTonno schrieb:


> kleine gewachsene fische können keine riesen produzieren!
> das steht fest!




SRY 4 OT

Ist aber alles ne Sache der Perspektive! Alte Fische sind einfach nicht mehr die produktivsten.

On Topic

Es ist reichlich bekannt das Hechte nicht sonderlich alt werden und auch keine Superorganismen wie zB Störe sind. 
Wenn letztlich mal so ein Märchenhecht in der heutigen Zeit gefangen werden sollte würde das sicherlich publik gemacht werden. Es entbehrt doch jede Grundlage warum Guides mit einem solchen Prachtexemplar keine Werbung machen sollten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@Onkel Tom
Du hast da dieses obergeile Bild mit drauf, oben rechts!
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2216/2421128662_518de72faf_o.jpg
Dachte vorhin daran, wußte nur nicht mehr wo.
Und genau das so hab ich so schon von anderen Anglern berichtet bekommen, die für mich absolut glaubwürdig sind. 

Ich gehe in einigen Fällen davon aus, dass die "Meterfische" bis ca.1,20m noch die Futterfische für die ganz großen sind, und da wird es zusätzlich auch noch sehr schwer mit attraktiven Köderfischen. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr ist an dem See ein Hecht von 132 cm gefangen worden mit geschätzen 40 pfd. Der Fisch wurde nicht gewogen sondern sofert wieder seinem Element übergeben.


Thomas, das ist nämlich auch so ein neuzeitlicher Faktor:
Die Fische werden vlt. kurz vermessen und sehr oft wieder zurückgesetzt, hinzu kommt eine gewisse Portion von hochaktivem Drilladrenalin und keinen anderen Gedanken als über den glückseligen Moment hinaus, und danach ist halt alles wieder weg, und selbst ein unpräzises Foto ist nicht sehr aussagekräftig, wenn es das überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



DRU schrieb:


> Es ist reichlich bekannt das Hechte nicht sonderlich alt werden und auch keine Superorganismen wie zB Störe sind.


Also das ist zumindest nicht so eindeutig:
Esox lucius - Northern Pike
RECORD AGE *verified* 80 years
(heißt für mich, dass da jemand auch gezählt hat)

Wobei das sogar relativ egal ist, ob max. Lebenszeit 40 oder 80 Jahre,
was passiert mit denen, die schon in 6 Jahren die 130 ereichen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Stefan, schau mal hier! :m
> (Die sind zumindest ein bischen glaubwürdiger als deine Seite )




Das ist jetzt gemein, ich habe mir so eine Mühe gemacht... :c

Wie schon gesagt, gerade die Weiten des WWW sind geduldig - da kann einfach jeder alles schreiben was er will. Es mag ja Überlieferungen und Geschichten solcher Monsterfische wie Hechte von 2,44 geben - aber warum sollte man diesen Geschichten mehr Glauben schenken als dem Wolperdinger, Einhörnern oder Feen? Von denen gibt es auch genug Überlieferungen...

Galuben kann man dran wenn man will!

Beweisen kann man es aber eben einfach nicht... Und dennoch werde ich es jedes Jahr wieder versuchen, mich hier selbst mit einem 1,80er Hecht zu widerlegen. Und wenn es passieren sollte werde ich mich persönlich bei Dir entschuldigen, versprochen. Aber bis dahin warte ich auf einen Beweis der Existenz, wie auf Elvis, Nessi oder den Yeti auch. Spannend finde ich die Geschichten ja auch... :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es ist amüsant, wie sich einige hier echauffieren und mit Empörung einbringen. Wer Detlef ein wenig kennt, der weiß, dass da oft auch das zwinkernde Auge dabei ist, allerdings mit der ernstgemeinten Hoffnung, das hinter all dem auch ein kleines bisschen Wahrheit steckt.


Das stimmt insofern schon, aber:



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wehrhechte!


Sahst Du sie? :k


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Beweisen kann man es aber eben einfach nicht... Und dennoch werde ich es jedes Jahr wieder versuchen, mich hier selbst mit einem 1,80er Hecht zu widerlegen. Und wenn es passieren sollte werde ich mich persönlich bei Dir entschuldigen, versprochen. Aber bis dahin warte ich auf einen Beweis der Existenz, wie auf Elvis, Nessi oder den Yeti auch. Spannend finde ich die Geschichten ja auch... :m


Finde ich gut! #6

Solange jedenfalls nichts wirklich an Daten festgetackert ist, gibt es reichlich Raum für Spekulationen, das ist eindeutig.


----------



## DonTonno (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



DRU schrieb:


> SRY 4 OT
> 
> Ist aber alles ne Sache der Perspektive! Alte Fische sind einfach nicht mehr die produktivsten.


 
aber bis dahin haben sie ihr gutes material weiter gegeben, mehrfach...

auch wenn du das anders siehst.
aber klein gewachsene fische KÖNNEN keine riesen produzieren!
aus der brut von 2 20cm barschen wird auch nicht einer 28cm, tatsache!

off topic:
andere frage.
waren michael jordans eltern liliputaner?
züchtet man dackel aus windhunden?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Nur noch mal kurz zum Thema Fische auf Fotos: Den hier







hätte ich auf deutlich mehr als 39lbs und 1,20 geschätzt - gut fotografiert. Ohne passenden Vergleichsmaßstab ist das halt sehr schwer abzuschätzen. 

Wir sollten eine Aktion starten: AB jagd den Rekord-Weasler - jeder Teilnehmer gibt 2€ und der Fänger des Beweishechts über 1,60 bekommt den Pott... Könnte isch lohnen!


----------



## snorreausflake (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



DonTonno schrieb:


> aber bis dahin haben sie ihr gutes material weiter gegeben, mehrfach...
> 
> auch wenn du das anders siehst.
> aber klein gewachsene fische KÖNNEN keine riesen produzieren!
> aus der brut von 2 20cm barschen wird auch nicht einer 28cm, tatsache!


Ob ich dem aber jetzt mit 90 einen auf´n Schädel hau oder er mit 1,30 an Altersschwäche eingeht spielt doch keine Rolle.
Sobald er sich Fortpflanzt gibt er seine "guten" Gene weiter.
Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, also das die großen immer größere Nachkommen produzieren, könnte man durch stricktes c&r bald die ersten 1,60er Früchte ernten.


----------



## waldschratnrw (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

vom Phänotyp auf das Genom zu schliessen, funktioniert nicht. Erstens spielen die sonstigen Umstände, Nahrung, Gewässer etc noch dazu und zweitens ist auch noch das Genom des anderen Geschlechts zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Onkel Tom (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*




AngelDet schrieb:


> @Onkel Tom





AngelDet schrieb:


> Du hast da dieses obergeile Bild mit drauf, oben rechts!
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2216/2421128662_518de72faf_o.jpg
> Dachte vorhin daran, wußte nur nicht mehr wo.
> Und genau das so hab ich so schon von anderen Anglern berichtet bekommen, die für mich absolut glaubwürdig sind.
> ...


 
Hi Det!

Auch wenn es kurz etwas OT ist, möchte ich noch schnell etwas dazu schreiben.

Ich weiß nicht, für wie glaubwürdig du mich hältst, aber auch ich kann dir bestätigen, dass sich Hechte stets (also keineswegs nur nach der Laichzeit) von ihren kleineren Artgenossen ernähren.

Dies ist übrigens der für mich entscheidende Punkt, wenn es um das Thema "zurücksetzen von Großhechten" geht. Das hat, zumindest für mich, nicht ausschließlich etwas mit dem Wunsch zu tun, möglichst große Hechte zu fangen, sondern auch mit der Entwicklung des Bestandes.

Mir geht es dabei gar nicht darum mehr Hechte im Wasser zu haben. Es ist ja bekannt das große Hechte weniger produktiv sind. Nein, diese großen Hechte sind maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich, der Kleinwüchsigkeit ihrer eigenen Art entgegen zu steuern. Sie regulieren sich selbst, wenn man so will.

Erst neulich erzählte mir ein älterer Herr, dass er einen 66er Hecht gefangen und abgeschlagen hatte. Er sagte, "Stelle dir mal vor, der hatte einen knapp 40er Hecht im Magen, kannst du das glauben!?"

Ich musste unweigerlich schmunzeln, denn genau das ist es, was ich hier schon sehr oft freundlichst angesprochen habe, doch so recht scheint es keinen zu interessieren.

Da der Großteil aller Angler (hier in meiner Gegend) jeden Hecht entnimmt, der das Mindestmaß von 45 cm erreicht hat, stellt sich der Hechtbestand nun wie folgt da...

Es gibt massenhaft Kleinhecht von 10cm bis ~55cm. Die mittleren Größen 55cm bis ~90 cm sind nur sehr schwach vorhanden (Folge der starken Entnahme). Einige "glückliche" Hechte schaffen es groß zu werden, sind in ihrer Anzahl jedoch so wenige, dass sie kaum regulierend ins Gewicht fallen. Die logische Folge daraus ist, dass man in der Mehrzahl untermaßige Hechte fängt und das Ganze irgendwie unstimmig wirkt.

Vielleicht sind aber auch die jeweils etwas kleineren Hechte die entscheidende Nahrungsgrundlage für die nächst größeren Tiere. Ich meine, welche Beutefisch wäre für einen sagen wir mal 1,30 Hecht passender, als ein 90er Hecht. Damit würde er vermutlich den Energiebedarf für eine ziemlich lange Zeit decken können. (Nur Gedanken…)

Ich hoffe dieser kleine Abriss wird nicht als C&R Argument verstanden, es ist nicht meine Absicht auf diesem Thema herum zu kauen. Es passt eben nur so gut zu dem Bild, welches Det auch so toll findet.


----------



## DRU (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also das ist zumindest nicht so eindeutig:
> Esox lucius - Northern Pike
> RECORD AGE *verified* 80 years
> (heißt für mich, dass da jemand auch gezählt hat)
> ...




Diese Werte sind mir so nicht vertraut. Aus sachlich fundierten Quellen ist mir bekannt, dass der Hecht wie schon beschrieben idR eine Lebenserwartung von 12-15 Jahren hat. Fische die ein Alter von ca 20 JAhren erreichen bilden schon den kleinen Kreis der Ausnahmefische!

Ich halte es für ein großes Gerücht, dass es Hechte gibt, die in 6 Jahren schon eine kapitale Größe von 130cm erreicht haben sollen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Das mit dem Wachstum ist aber fischereibiologisch nachgewiesen, eingesandte Rückenknorpel und Schuppen, da gibts kein Vertun, wenn Hechtproben eingesandt werden.
Ich selber konnte bisher schon mal bei einem Meterfisch 13 Jahre zählen, wobei ich den Fisch nicht für übermäßig alt gehalten habe, und mehr als topfit war der auch noch.
Verbreitet sind 6 und 7 Jahresringe bei Hechten im Bereich 65-75 cm, das habe ich selber schon öfter festgestellt. Weswegen ich das mit den weit besseren Nahrungsbedingungen in einigen Seen und dem Bodden schon nachvollziehen kann, halte ich für sehr plausibel, auch die fast 100% Längenwachstumsunterschied. Es gilt beim Hecht die daumenregel, aus 7kg Futterfisch 1kg Hecht.
Die kleinen Kettenhechte und Red Fin Pickerel in Nordamerika haben in ihren natürlichen Gewässerräumen noch viel geringere Zuwachsraten, Fische in Magergewässern halt.

Allerdings habe ich nicht überall wenigstens eine Schuppe abgezupft, was ich gerade in solchen Momenten bedaure.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, für wie glaubwürdig du mich hältst, aber auch ich kann dir bestätigen, dass sich Hechte stets (also keineswegs nur nach der Laichzeit) von ihren kleineren Artgenossen ernähren.


Ich halte das,was Du schreibst, für sehr glaubwürdig und vernünftig.
Einmal weil etliche renommierte Autoren auch solche Zusammenhänge skizzieren und mit ihren Erfahrungen untermauert haben, und ich mir eben auch schon sehr viele Jahre lang Gedanken über die Hechtlebensgewohnheiten und Zusammenhänge mache, dazu permanent auch alle Erlebnisse und Erkenntnisse zusammentrage. 
Die "50cm Schwemme" ist weithin bekannt, taucht hier öfter im Forum sogar als Bericht auf. Vor gar nicht langer Zeit auch von Edersee berichtet. Dazu passen dann diese Fanglücken, mittlere Hechtgrößen fehlen, weil die Masse des Unterbaus weggefangen wurde.
Die Eckwerte der Bestandspyramide und die extreme Stückzahlabnahme, die im Blinkerheft Hecht beschrieben wird, erscheint mir vernünftig:  Auf den 120cm Fisch kommen mindestens 4 Mio Larven, die Abnahme von Jahresgeneration zur nächsten ist gewaltig. Was mich schon auf die Überlegung gebracht hat, wie gewaltig ausgeknautscht und chancenreich die Hechtpopulation ist: 
"Im Notfall frißt der Teufel Fliegen", sagt man!
Der Hecht kann im Notfall auch sehr kleines Zeug incl. seiner eigenen Kleinfische fressen. Diese waren aber vorher selber als Futtersammler unterwegs und bringen so auch aus kleinsten Exemplaren sehr viel Biomasse in die Hechtpopulation, die kleinen sind die Vorfuttersammler für die Großen.
Zumindest, wenn nötig, bei vorhandenen anderen Futterfischen bevorzugt Hecht schon diese, Forellen und Barsche viel lieber. 

Wenn jemand die Hechtpopulationspyramide durcheinander bringt, fallen einige Größen heraus, was sich aber erstaunlich schnell stabilisiert.
In einem Stausee (hier) wurde 2003 massiver Hechtexodus betrieben, abgelassen, weggesammelt, die Bachforelle sollte dort ausschließlich rein, alle Hechte ohne Mindestmaß über Jahre raus.
Heute ist dieses eines der besten Hechtgewässer, und auch die Meterfische sind wieder da, wie ich letzte Woche erfuhr. Ich finde das ziemlich fix von den Hechten ...  
Gibt sogar mindestens einen "unfangbaren", der einigen Köderfisch- und Gummifischanglern schon mehrfach ausgekommen sein soll.
Das finde ich auch sehr spannend mal nachzuforschen, ein weiterer möglicher Kandidat ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Diese Seite ist sehr interessant. Sie gibt einen guten Überblick über große Hechte. Diese 6-Jahressache ist eine Aussage von den Bodden, wo Fische schon mit 6 Jahren 100cm aber keineswegs 130cm erreichen.

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/19-hecht.html#


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Laut biologischen Untersuchungen bevorzugen Hechte Futterfische mit 10-15% und nehmen Futterfische rauf bis 30% des eigenen Gewichts (ca. 50%der Länge).

Am 1.06.1975 wurde übrigens ein *1,51*m langer Hecht mit nur noch 50 Pfund im Uferschlamm des Günzstaussees bei Obereegg vom Gewässerwart gefunden, da gibt's sogar ein Foto!
Leider keine Alterangabe/Bestimmung.
Die sonstigen geangelten Ü40Pfd fast 50Pfder wirken dagegen schon fast mickrig.

Stärkste gemeldete Zuwachsrate: Aus Starnberger See, von Berufsfischern gefangen, auf 6 Jahre bestimmt und mit 38Pfd gewogen!

Bestimmte Hechte mit einem Alter von 30 Jahren liegen vor, mit knapp bis 50 Pfd.

Der Hechtzuwachs wird sogar fischereiwirtschaftlich in den ersten Jahrem mit 1kg Hecht aus 3kg Futterfisch angegeben.

Wenn man mal rechnet, dass ein Hecht um 50kg zu erreichen 150kg Forellen fressen müßte - das verschwindet aber in einigen Gewässern *jedes* Jahr, ohne Angler und Kormoran.


----------



## Ollek (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

#d Ich habe jetzt das "ganze" Netz abgesucht auch in verschiedenen Sprachen, aber wirklich belegte Ü150er waren nicht dabei.

Auch den polnischen Inoffiziellen zweifle ich an.

Allerdings muss man sagen wenn man Hechte sucht im Netz findet man fast ausschliesslich nur von Anglern gefangene Fische.

Berufsfischer habens da nicht so mit den Fotosessions, und genau da wenn überhaupt sollte man ansetzen.

:mUnd ich behaupte mal grade da wo ich Dets Rehabilitationshecht vermute ist weder die Digitale Fotografie geschweige denn Internet verbreitet oder gar bekannt.

Dennoch glaube ich das wenn so ein tattriger alter Fischer aus "hinterm Ural" hier mitlesen würde, der hätte evtl nur ein müdes Lächeln für die grössten hier belegten Hechte und sicher auch ne hübsche Story diesbezüglich.

Die 6 Jahre bezogen sich nicht zwangsläufig auf 1,30m, sondern stehen am Bodden allgemein für Kapital.
Dennoch sollte die Abwachsrate dort bei weitem schneller sein als im Binnnenland wo die Hechte bei weitem älter sind bei gleicher Grösse ----Kopfform---

Gruss


----------



## Räuberspinner (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ich verfolge diesen Thread hier schon eine ganze Weile.
Da ich nicht viel dazu zu sagen hatte habe ich es gelassen.
Nun muss ich mich hier aber meinem Vorredner anschließen.
Als ich voller Stolz meinen 97 Hecht einem Arbeitkollegen zeigte kam zufällig ein anderer Kollege, ein Russe dazu. 
Der warf einen kurzen Blick und meinte : Ganz nett, aber nichts besonderes, oder?
Als ich mich dann etwas verwundert zeigte begann er zu erklären.
Da wo er früher geangelt hätte wären Hechte eine Plage gewesen. Die hätten richtig genervt. Sowas wie ich da hätte wäre die Regel gewesen. Der Größte, den er gefangen hätte wäre in etwa so lang gewesen, wie er selbst, und er ist so 1,78.
Also > 1,60 muss der dann schon gehabt haben. 
Ich schreibe das hier nur, da gerade dieser Kollege absolut kein Schwätzer ist. Das ist ein ganz ruhiger und geradliniger Mann, ohne unnötiges Bla Bla. Und so wie er es rüberbrachte war es für mich absolut glaubhaft.
Und wo?
Am Arsch der Welt in Sibirien, weitab von Städten und Siedlungen, nur erreichbar mit Militärlastern.
Das braucht man doch. Gewässer wo du derjenige bist der da den ersten Blinker reinwirft. #6


----------



## Slotti (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

naja ich weiß nicht, 1,40m halte ich für real, vielleicht gibt es irgendwo auch noch den 1,50 ausnahme Hecht aber dann ist meines erachtens auch irgendwann Schluß.

Ich meine man kann die ganze Diskussion auch irgendwie weiterspinnen, bei entsprechend guten großen Gewässern ohne Befischungsdruck müßten dann ja auch:

Rotauge -> 60cm?
Barsch -> 70cm?
Zander -> 1,30m?
Wels-> 4,0m ?
usw usw

drin sein oder?  Fische in der Größe findet man zwar auch in den "Hitlisten" im Internet aber ist das wirklich alles glaubwürdig, gerade in den letzten Jahren wo man mit Diggicam usw ganz andere Möglichkeiten als früher hatte tauchen solche Giganten komischerweise nicht mehr auf.


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



DonTonno schrieb:


> auch wenn du das anders siehst.
> aber klein gewachsene fische KÖNNEN keine riesen produzieren!
> aus der brut von 2 20cm barschen wird auch nicht einer 28cm, *tatsache!*



Belege das mal. Ich halte das für großen Unsinn. Bei kaum einer anderen Fischart hängt die erreichbare Größe so sehr von den äußeren Umständen ab, wie beim Barsch. Wenn diese sich ändern, bzw. verbessern werden die Nachkommen sicher größer als die Eltern. Würde man Barschbrut aus nem verbutteten Bestand irgendeines Sees in den Bodden einsetzen, dann wette ich mit dir, daß das ziemlich große Dinger werden.

Ich bin zwar kein Barsch, aber ich bin btw. auch größer als mein Vater und meine Mutter, wie erklärst du dir das?


----------



## Ollek (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich meine man kann die ganze Diskussion auch irgendwie weiterspinnen, bei entsprechend guten großen Gewässern ohne Befischungsdruck müßten dann ja auch:
> 
> Rotauge -> 60cm?
> Barsch -> 70cm?
> ...



Auch ne Interessante Theorie, aber grade bei Rotauge und Barsch mein ich das bei unbefischten Gewässern dann doch Raubfische wie Hecht, Zander, Wels diese in ihrer Maximalgrösse einschränken. Was nicht heissen soll das es genetisch ausgeschlossen ist.

Eben wie bei dem Entnahme-nachwuchszyklus am Bodden

|kopfkrat Zander 1,30m hmmmmmmm grübel da war doch was.....evtl find ichs.

Gruss


----------



## angler1996 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

ich würde in die Suche nach dem Hecht von 1,60
nicht viel Geld investieren.
Bis jetzt ist mir Keiner bekannt, der glaubhaft belegt auch nur annähernd an diese Größe herankommt.
Alle Geschichten von den Riesen, die ich kenne, sind letztlich nicht wirklich zu beweisen. Sie finden irgendwo statt , wo keiner hin kommt; konnten wegen angeblich mangelnder Technik nicht dokumentiert werden. Und das in einer Zeit, wo keiner einen Schritt ohne Handy bis zum Bäcker macht.
Von Fischern wurde kein Fang gemeldet (die kennen auch das Internet und die Suche nach der Sensation), der mir bekannt wäre. Und bei aller Lernfähigkeit der Hechte, bei der Masse der Netze hätte es irgendwann geklappt. Ein tot gefundener von entsprechender Größe ist m.W. auch nicht belegt.
Jan Eggers hatte vor einigen Jahren mal eine Liste erstellt mit belegten Exemplaren. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere reichte da auch keiner nur annähernd an die 1,60 heran.
Damit will ich nicht mal sagen, dass das Monster ja nicht doch irgendwo schwimmt. Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.
Gruß A.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Bei soviel Senf hier, dann auch meine 2 Cents:

Dieses Jahr habe ich selbst nen Hecht von 1,12 bei gesunden 14kg in den Händen gehalten - schlappe 8 Jahre hatte der Bursche aufm Buckel. |supergri Aus nem handelsüblichen Baggersee unweit von Karlsruhe.


Und ja - Hechte von über 1,50m gibt es ganz sicher (und ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt einen solchen schon lebend gesehen zu haben). Das die nicht so häufig gefangen werden, ist ne andere Sache. :g


----------



## Räuberspinner (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Also 1,30 Zander ist nicht.
Aber 1,16 sind belegt. ( 1,30 angeblich aber ohne Foto. )
http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/perches/Sander%20lucioperca.html


----------



## Räuberspinner (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hechte gibts da auch....
http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/

146 cm aus Deutschland.


----------



## Slotti (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> aber grade bei Rotauge und Barsch mein ich das bei unbefischten Gewässern dann doch Raubfische wie Hecht, Zander, Wels diese in ihrer Maximalgrösse einschränken.




ist schon klar 

aber so ein Rotauge mit extrem guten Genen und eine Jugendgröße von 40cm entwickelt eine immense Intelligenz und wird für Hecht , Zander und Wels nahezu unfangbar, es soll um die Jahrhundertwende herum ein totes Exemplar von 63cm gefunden worden sein dem sogar Messerscharfe Zähne gewachsen sind, was auch erklärt warum diese Fische auch von Anglern mit entsprechenden Montagen (mono) nie gefangen wurden. Bei Barschen ist das ähnlich, die entwickeln mit dem richtigen XXL Gen und einer gewissen Größe einen Fischradar für größere Räuber und bleiben auch für den 1,80m Esox nur ein Phantom.

natürlich mit


----------



## taxel (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> ...
> Der Größte, den er gefangen hätte wäre in etwa so lang gewesen, wie er selbst, ...



Wie alt war er denn, als er den Hecht gefangen hat? Ist er schon zur Schule gegangen?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und ja - Hechte von über 1,50m gibt es ganz sicher (und ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt einen solchen schon lebend gesehen zu haben). Das die nicht so häufig gefangen werden, ist ne andere Sache. :g



Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt sind wohl die meisten der Meinung das es sicher Hechte bis 1,50 gibt, die wurden ja auch schon nachweislich gefangen. Bei sehr guten Bedingungen sind sicher auch noch ein paar cm drin, aber die hier veranschlagten Längen von 1,80 oder gar 2m kann ich mir recht schlecht vorstellen, einfach weil dann doch ab und an mal einer belegbar gefangen/aufgefunden werden müsste.

Wie oben schon mal erwähnt scheint es in der heutigen Zeit einfach unwarscheinlich, das davon nirgends Bilder existieren sollen, oder? Der Fang eines solchen Fisches liesse sich siocher auch bei den Medien gewinnbringend vermarkten, sollte also auch im Interesse der Fischer sein so sie solche Tiere wirklich fangen würden. Nochmal: Hier geht es ja darum das solche Fische scheinbar in großer Menge auftreten! Als absolute Ausnahme eventuell, aber regelmässig?

Ein paar der Taucher die ich kenne haben mir durchaus schon von großen Fischen berichtet, aber mannsgroße Hechte waren noch nicht dabei...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Zander 1,30m hmmmmmmm grübel da war doch was.....evtl




Ein großer See in meiner unmittelbaren Umgebung wird jedes Jahr per Netz abgefischt, um den ausufernden Weissfischbeständen Herr zu werden. Sämtliche "Edelfische" werden wieder in den See entlassen. Diesen Herbst war ein Zander von unvorstellbaren 1,23 m dabei, bestätigt durch jede Menge Zeugen und den lokalen Gerätehändler.

Und er schwimmt immer noch...
#h


----------



## Udo561 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hi,
ich glaube schon an solche Hechte Ü 160 cm , allerdings nicht in Deutschland.
Wie wäre es denn wenn man mal jemanden fragen würde der mehr oder weniger in der ganzen Welt unterwegs ist.
Ich denke da an Cyril Chauquet der auf DMAX mit angeln rund um die Welt zu sehen ist.
Ich habe da schon sehr interessante Beiträge gesehen , erst letzte Woche war ein Bericht über Hechtfänge in Lappland zu sehen.
Leider ist mein englich nicht so gut das ich ihn mal anschreiben könnte.
Gruß Udo
*
*


----------



## Räuberspinner (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Grundsätzlich funktioniert die Evolution, grob gesagt, dass es immer wieder Ausreißer nach oben und nach unten gibt. Bewährt sich so ein Außreißer geht es in dieser Richtung weiter. 
Ganz grob umrißen.
Daher denke ich schon, dass es immer wieder Fische gibt, die außerhalb der Norm sind. 
Sowohl nach unten als auch nach oben.
Aber die zu Kleinen interessieren ja niemanden. 
Dazu kommen noch Faktoren wie Nahrungsangebot, Wassertemperatur ( da spielt uns Anglern die Globale Erwährmung in die Hände ) und X weitere Faktoren.
Und solch ein Exemplar, in richtiger Umgebung und den richtigen Bedingungen, ohne Angler und Fischer :q die ihm nach dem Leben trachten kann durchaus monströse Formen annehmen.
Ist zwar off topic aber hier mal nen Stör


----------



## Ollek (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Diesen Herbst war ein Zander von unvorstellbaren 1,23 m dabei, bestätigt durch jede Menge Zeugen und den lokalen Gerätehändler.
> 
> Und er schwimmt immer noch...
> #h



|uhoh::qMist ich dachte der kam in die Region in dem es hier im Thread ging, aber warn ja nur schlappe 1,14m

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Ich verfolge diesen Thread hier schon eine ganze Weile.
> Da ich nicht viel dazu zu sagen hatte habe ich es gelassen.
> Nun muss ich mich hier aber meinem Vorredner anschließen.
> Als ich voller Stolz meinen 97 Hecht einem Arbeitkollegen zeigte kam zufällig ein anderer Kollege, ein Russe dazu.
> ...



Schaut euch zu der Aussage mal dies Video an: 
*(aber bitte gesittet bleiben, Kotzsmileys etc. nerven nur die Mitglieder hier, die C&R-Anhänger nehmen vorher lieber 2 starke Beruhigungspillen!)
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=DM8xqHrctKE

Das ist offensichtlich eine ganz andere Welt, aber *interessant für diesen Thread* sind eben diese ungeheuren Hechtmengen, die da einfach herausgeschaufelt werden können .... |uhoh:

Man könnte jetzt auch ganz einfach sagen: 
Wo nicht so viel Fisch mehr im Wasser, da eben auch keine so großen Räuber.
Gerade nach der Meldung mit den Killerkarpfen in den großen Seen USA/CN sehe ich für die Muskies dort auch sehr schwarz, und Len Hartmann sagte schon im Filminterview, dass es solche Fänge wie er früher machte, schon längst nicht mehr gehen ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Dieses Video hatten wir schon vor 2 oder 3 Wochen hier im Board;
und:
es ist nicht zu Unrecht die Frage aufgeworfen worden, wo das Video entstand und unter welchen Umständen diese Fischdichte herrschte, z.B. angelegter Fischteich, Hälterungsbecken/-bereich usw ...

ich halte das Video nicht für argumentativ ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Worum es hier geht, ist aber ein wenig anders:
Es sind mehrheitlich Hechte - das sieht man deutlich, und ganz egal wie und was gemacht wurde, die lassen sich nicht mit Pellets oder Tetra-Min füttern, sondern die müssen von irgendeiner tierischen Nahrungsgrundlage dort existieren, und in einer derart hohen *Bestandsdichte* leben können. 
Einfach nur als Illustration, dass der von Räuberspinner genannte Fall mit dem 1,60-1,78m Fisch schon auf einer ganz anderen Grundlage fußen könnte, solche Hechtgrößen dort normal sind (bzw. waren).


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Nochmals Det, 

ich kann nirgends erkennen, dass in dem Video ein natürlicher Fischbestand gezeigt wird.
Ich halte sogar diese Fischdichte / Bestandsdichte für künstlich herbeigeführt!
Das Video sagts nichts aus!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Naja, in dem Video siehst Du aber schon, dass die mit Motorschlitten da sind, eine ganze Expedition, und dass das nicht gerade ein gemauertes Hälterbecken ist.

Der wichtige Punkt ist aber, dass es hier bei uns nirgendwo im entferntesten solche Hechtkonzentrationen gibt, auch nicht beim Abfischen irgendwelcher Teiche oder Seen oder Fischzuchten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Da irrst du dich Det;

ich habe mit erlebt, wie ein richtig großer Teich (mehrere ha) zur Raubfischzucht abgelassen wurde bis auf wenige tiefere Gumpen, da war dann eine Hechtdiche drinnen ... unglaublich ...

übrigens vor wenigen Wochen haben wir unseren Zanderbesatz auf diese Weise von der Fischzucht bekommen ... einfach dann mit dem Kescher in die Restgumpen des abgelassenen Weihers rein ...

solche Weiher, Teiche können tatsächlich sehr groß sein, viele Vereine wären froh, eine Gewässer in der Größe zu haben ...


----------



## Bassey (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Sieht nach "Berufsfischern" aus... Zumindest werden die Fisch "betäubt" sofern man das so nennen kann und nicht einfach langsam um Sauerstoff ringend tiefgefroren...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hier spricht aber die dicke Vereisung des Gewässers ganz klar gegen ein Ablassen und Abfischen, auch kein Eis gebrochen oder so.
Bei irgendeinem ausdehnenden Gewässer und weggefallenem Wasserstand würde ich auch von einer unnatürlichen Zusammenballung ausgehen. Das sieht mehr aber sehr nach einem abgesperrten Graben oder Bach aus. 

Werden wir aber ohne Zeugen auch nicht zweifelsfrei klären können.
Bleibt die Anschauung von Massen kleiner Hechte, die sich so ein angenommener Riese im Überfluß reinziehen könnte.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Das Video zeigt sibirische Fischer (Berufsfischer) bei der Arbeit, was wollt Ihr von den Jungs und was hat das Video über das Abfischen eines Zuchtteiches mit eienm ü160cm Hecht zu tun?

Die dort gezeigte Methode ist mir bekannt, oder denkt Ihr die Stäbe im Video sind für umme da?


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Von den Jungs will keiner was und was es mit dem Abfischen von Zuchtteichen zu tun hat, läßt sich aus dem Kontex leicht erschließen ...

was aber Det mit dem Video beweisen will, weiß ich immer noch nicht ...
das Video ist für mich nicht argumentativ, aber ich wiederhole mich nun ....


----------



## Ollek (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Klick

Soll heissen aufgrund zunehmender Fischerei (Angler aussen vor) werden Fische immer kleiner.

Man beachte den Zeitraum für die Evolutionssprünge von 20-40 Jahren.
Es ist kein Wunder wenn die alten von wirklichen Riesen erzählen.

Einen Trööt über das Thema gabs im Board schon.
Darum sage ich auch das  Hechte für wirkliche Grössen weit Ü140 Zeit brauchen, und nich wie am Bodden "ratzfatz" und nach einigen Jahren ab in Netz.

Gruss


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ist schon richtig, es ist kein Zuchtteich im Sinne von Teich  es ist ein Flußabschnitt der dafür abgesperrt wurde 

Eine Art Zaun der verhindert das die Fische aus dem Bereich abwandern können.


----------



## Walstipper (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig, es ist kein Zuchtteich im Sinne von Teich  es ist ein Flußabschnitt der dafür abgesperrt wurde
> 
> Eine Art Zaun der verhindert das die Fische aus dem Bereich abwandern können.



Also unter dem Eis abgesperrt, ja?


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Die Stäbe die man da sieht, das sit die Absperrung. Vor dem zufrieren werd damit ein Gebiet abgesperrt. Bei 0:35 sieht man die Absperrung ziemlich gut


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Klick
> 
> Soll heissen aufgrund zunehmender Fischerei (Angler aussen vor) werden Fische immer kleiner.


Interessanter Text! 

Wenn man es mal aus der Perspektive der Fischart, ihrem Streben nach Überleben, und deren besten Adaption betrachtet, ist es folgerichtig unter solchem Ausrottungsdruck:
- Früher vermehren 
- Viele kleine Eier anstelle große (ist vom Hecht auch belegt, klein/langsamwüchsige machen mehr kleine Eier pro kg)
- Wachstum begrenzen, die kleinen Exemplare schlüpfen besser durch und verteilen sich mehr
- In Iteration schwenkt die überwiegende Strategie auf immer mehr kleine Eier und Fische um.

In Folge wird es für den Raubfischer immer schwerer, noch relevante Fischmengen einzusacken, und der ökonomische Nutzen der Fischerei muss zwangsläufig zusammenbrechen.
(Was ich persönlich im Unterschied zu den Wirtschaftsmachern sehr positiv sehe, wenn durch nicht-mehr-lohnend die intensive Fischerei selber und zuerst ausstirbt :vik.
Besser als dass die Fischart komplett ausstirbt, die vlt. nochmal eine solche Generation weiter dann plötzlich wieder "da" ist. :n


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die Stäbe die man da sieht, das sit die Absperrung. Vor dem zufrieren werd damit ein Gebiet abgesperrt. Bei 0:35 sieht man die Absperrung ziemlich gut



Hier sieht man am Anfang das Prinzip der Absperrung gut...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzoD7PrSIJs&feature=related


----------



## Bobster (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

...also eine "bewirtschaftete Flusswirtschaft"
im Gegensatz zur Teichwirtschaft.

Eine "gewisse" Nachhaltigkeit, bei richtiger Deutung,
scheinen "die Jungs" ja zu praktizieren.

Der Bär war nicht schlecht


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Danke für die gute Aufklärung!

Allerdings glaube ich das



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> 1) es handelt sich nicht um einen besonderen Fischreichtum
> 2) es handelt sich nicht um einen naturbelassenen sibirischen See, in dem mysteriöse Großhechte abwachsen könnten
> 3) das Video trägt mithin zur eigentlichen Diskussion überhaupt nichts bei.



war hier fast allen klar, denn wenn die Fische da gestapelt stehen würden gäbe es ja vermutlich unter anderem ein kleines Nahrungsproblem...

Deswegen hat ja auch keiner so recht verstanden was das Video mit dem Thema zu tun hat?


----------



## Wheelinger (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nirgendwo dort, auf keinem Wochenmarkt und in keinem Gespräch mit Anglern und Fischern stach mir jedoch ein außerordentlich großer Hecht ins Auge...



Na dann gibt es das auch nicht :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@Kaulbarschspezi: Du warst ja nur dort wo die Orte noch Namen haben... Du musst in die wirklich unberührten Gegenden, das ist da, von wo die Fischer nicht zurückkommen wenn sie versuchen das Netz einzuholen... |rolleyes

Ich bleibe dabei: Es mag als Mega-Ausnahem diese Hechte mit 1,50 oder auch noch dem einen oder anderen cm mehr geben, aber die Normalität und Menge solcher Fische die hier teilweise unterstellt wird kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Wenn es Schwärme von 2m-Hechten gäbe die dort ganz normal umherschwimmen müsste es zumindest mal einen einzelnen belastbaren Nachweis geben. #c


----------



## Bobster (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Dieser Tröt ist für mich die reinste
Motivations Kiste fürs Wochenende.


----------



## Klinke (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hallo Hallo, 

wieso denn gleich nach Usbekistan und sonstwohin?

Habt ihr noch nie von Loch Ness gehört? Was glaubt ihr was das Monster da ist?

Richtig: Ein gewaltiger Weasler mit Familie


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

@Klinke: Detlef hat schon mal die Vermutung aufgestellt das diese Sichtungen Hechte sein können! Warum das trotz Unterwasserkameras die dort ja seit Jahren laufen noch nicht dokumentiert wurde ist leider unklar...

Da habs ichs ja schon:



AngelDet schrieb:


> und viele der großen Fabeln von Seeungeheuern wie Nessie im schottischen Loch Ness, oder das Ungeheuer im schwedischen Storsjö oder der geheimsnisvolle Riese im Plöner See dürften vielfach wahrscheinlicher auf (über)große Hechte denn ein anderes Lebewesen zurückzuführen sein.



Die Lösung kann manchmal so einfach sein... :m



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Gut das nach jahrzehnten, in denen (Pseudo) Wissenschaftler aus aller Welt versucht haben zu klären was für Lebewesen für diese Fabeln verantwortlich sind, entlich jemand kommt der das so einfach erklären kann. Danke dafür! #6
> 
> Da Jahrelang Kameras da installiert waren und keinen solchen Fisch zeigen konnten liegt sicher auch an der überragenden Intelligenz der Hechte, oder?


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Dinge, die es nicht gibt, kann man auch nicht an Daten festtackern, weil es zwingend keine Daten darüber geben kann...
> 
> Insofern bleibt Dein Raum für Spekulationen für alle Ewigkeit offen... Weil es niemals Daten über 2m Hechte geben wird. Und selbst wenn, dann verschiebt sich die Spekulation zur 2,20 Grenze.
> 
> ...




|good:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Insofern bleibt Dein Raum für Spekulationen für alle Ewigkeit offen... Weil es *niemals* Daten über 2m Hechte geben wird. Und selbst wenn, dann verschiebt sich die Spekulation zur 2,20 Grenze.


Also erst *niemals*, und dann doch wieder eingeschränkt! :q
Nehmen wir doch der Einfachheit halber mal gleich bis 2,40m an, das ist eine schöne Länge und spart uns Schiebereien in der Spekulation.



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal so deutlich wie möglich: Diese Art der Beweisführung ist ganz großer esoterischer Humbug.


Naja, ich habe selten andere Sachen vernommen, die so wenig esoterisch sind. #d 
Das ist manch anderes was als "Standardwissen" vermittelt wird, bei genauerer Betrachtung in die Tiefe viel mehr Esoterik.

Dass es besonders große, aus dem üblichen Rahmen fallende, Riesenhechte gibt, steht für mich unumstößlich fest.
WIE groß diese wirklich sind - dazu sag ich ohne ein Maßband ranzuhalten nichts mehr. |supergri
Weil eben Beobachtung, Spekulation und Übertreibung nicht aufzutrennen ist, dass halte ich allen Kritikern zugute. :m


----------



## snorreausflake (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Mal ne ganz interessante Frage :
angenommen ich fang nen Hecht mit 1,5m oder mehr, wie beweise ich euch das? Bilder werden hier zerpflückt (AB allgemein) und die Erdkrümmung sowie Sonnenstand, Windrichtung und Jahreszeit mit einkalkuliert, es kam sogar schon vor das Bilder mit Maßband/Meterstab angezweifelt wurden#c

Was müsste man dann also eurer Meinung nach machen um so einen Fang zu beglaubigen??|kopfkrat

Ich frag nur deshalb das ich keinen Fehler mach sollte mir so ein Hecht mal an den Haken gehen:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Gute Frage, Du hast das "Zerrspiel des wüsten Haufens" und das "Keckern der Hyänen" gut erfaßt!

Als bestätigt gelten in der Regel 2 Zeugen, die auch noch ein wenig offiziell o. amtlich und unabhängig sein sollten,
also sowas wie Vereinsvorsitzende, Fischereiaufseher, Angelgeschäftinhaber. 
Auch echte Beamte und Polizisten wären tauglich. 

Ein Formular für so ein Vermessungs-/Wiegeprotokoll habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen,
das geht dann wohl formlos, Personalien, Daten, Unterschriften.
Man könnte auch die Blinker-Redaktion anrufen, die verlangen das ja geradezu für ihre Hitparade.

An vorsorglicher vorbereitender Aufklärung wäre ich auch sehr interessiert! :m


----------



## MefoProf (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz interessante Frage :
> angenommen ich fang nen Hecht mit 1,5m oder mehr, wie beweise ich euch das? Bilder werden hier zerpflückt (AB allgemein) und die Erdkrümmung sowie Sonnenstand, Windrichtung und Jahreszeit mit einkalkuliert, es kam sogar schon vor das Bilder mit Maßband/Meterstab angezweifelt wurden#c
> 
> Was müsste man dann also eurer Meinung nach machen um so einen Fang zu beglaubigen??|kopfkrat
> ...



Leih dir nen Satteschlepper oder ähnliches, lade (evt. brauchst du da noch nen Kran) das Ungetüm drauf und fahre damit zu Ernie1973. Dann steht der offiziellen Anerkennung hier im Board nix mehr im Wege :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz interessante Frage :
> angenommen ich fang nen Hecht mit 1,5m oder mehr, wie beweise ich euch das? Bilder werden hier zerpflückt (AB allgemein) und die Erdkrümmung sowie Sonnenstand, Windrichtung und Jahreszeit mit einkalkuliert, es kam sogar schon vor das Bilder mit Maßband/Meterstab angezweifelt wurden#c
> 
> Was müsste man dann also eurer Meinung nach machen um so einen Fang zu beglaubigen??|kopfkrat
> ...



Für so einen Ausnahmefisch gibt es nur eine einzige richtige Adresse. Ein Fischereibiologisches Institut. 

Zum eigentlichen.

Es gibt Menschen die über 2,30m groß sind. Die sind nicht alt ( werden sie auch meist nicht ) und haben auch keine besonders günstigen Abwachsbedingungen. Das ist einfach eine Laune der Natur, eine Krankheit oder ein Gendefekt.
Ganz unumstößlich sicher gibt es das auch bei Tieren, so auch bei Hechten ( Halt, vielleicht nicht 2,30m aber 1,60 sind allemal drin ). 
Man muss ihn halt nur mal fangen, den Ausnahmefisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hattest Du nicht auch mal einen Zander am Band, von dem Du uns die observierte Länge lieber nicht sagen wolltest? 

Die Nummer von so einem Institut sollte man sich also mal raussuchen und in die Papiere packen! #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ja das stimmt, ich hatte mal einen mordsmäßigen Zander bis fast am Boot. Subjektiv, aber doch realistisch geschätzt größer als alles was ich bisher an Zandern gesehen habe, sowohl in natura als auch auf Bildern. Aber eben keine Chance das Maßband anzulegen somit nicht beweisbar und auch nicht wirklich diskutabel.


----------



## Ollek (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz interessante Frage :
> angenommen ich fang nen Hecht mit 1,5m oder mehr, wie beweise ich euch das? Bilder werden hier zerpflückt (AB allgemein) und die Erdkrümmung sowie Sonnenstand, Windrichtung und Jahreszeit mit einkalkuliert, es kam sogar schon vor das Bilder mit Maßband/Meterstab angezweifelt wurden#c
> 
> Was müsste man dann also eurer Meinung nach machen um so einen Fang zu beglaubigen??|kopfkrat
> ...



Ganz einfach und für die meisten verständlich mit dem "Krombachermaßband".

Einfach die Länge ablegen mit den Flaschen und jeder is im Bilde

Gruss#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ein Vergleichsmaßstab (Egal ob Bierflasche, Zollstock, Angelrute oder sonstiges) ist auf jeden Fall schon mal wichtig, Zeugen natürlich auch von Vorteil. #6

Wenn der Fisch entnommen wird sollte man ja meinen das es da keine Probleme gibt.

Anders sieht das natürlich aus wenn der Fisch released werden soll. Dann ist für meinen Geschmack schnelles Handeln gefragt, was eventuell dazu führt das man eben keine tollen Bilder und 25 Zeugen hat. Dann muss man halt für sich selbst abwägen wie wichtig einem z.B. die Anerkennung als Rekordfisch ist. Eine Frage der persönlichen Entscheidung.

Aber ich denke man kann sicher sein das man einen Hecht von den hier immer wieder fantasierten 2,40 durchaus größenmässig soweit einordnen kann das er nicht für 1,20 gehalten wird... :m


----------



## Klinke (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Da diese Riesenviecher ja unbestritten schlauer sind als alles andere was so kreucht und fleucht, werd ichs ins Zukunft mal mit nem Brief als Köder probieren, den sollten die ja lesen können. Wenn ich da dann versichere, das ich sie schonend behandele und es 3 fette Rotaugen Belohnung gibt, sollte dem Fang ja nichts mehr im Wege stehn...:vik:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also erst *niemals*, und dann doch wieder eingeschränkt! :q



Nein, Det, da verstehst Du mich falsch. Ich schränke nicht ein. Für mich gibts nur die Hechtgrößen, die tatsächlich nachgewiesen werden. Und solche, die die Obergrenze von 1,40 wesentlich überschreiten, kriegen sie von mir noch das Emblem "abnormal" - d.h. die Vermutung eines Gendefekts oder so angeheftet, solange zumindest wie niedrige Stückzahlen - also Outlier zu erklären wären.

Mir ging es aber um etwas komplett anderes. Nämlich, dass Du meinst, dass es vernünftig wäre, anzunehmen, dass Hechte unter idealen Bedingungen normalerweise auf 1,80, 2,00 was auch immer abwachsen, ohne dass auch nur der geringste Anhaltspunkt dafür existierte. Kein Anhaltspunkt = Hypothese zurückgewiesen. Und, analog zu anderen Wissensfortschritten, die die Menschheit machte, handelt es sich nicht um einen Technologiefehler ala mit heutigen Mitteln gelingt es uns eben nicht, solche Hechte nachzuweisen. Es gibt sie nach Maßgabe aller verfügbarer, reliabler Daten schlicht nicht. Eine Hypothese jedoch trotzdem als wahr zu belassen, die "jetzt" nicht mit Daten unterfüttert werden kann, in der Hoffnung, dass irgendwann mal 10 solche Viecher gefangen werden, ist esoterischer Humbug. Darauf zielte meine Aussage ab.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nehmen wir doch der Einfachheit halber mal gleich bis 2,40m an, das ist eine schöne Länge und spart uns Schiebereien in der Spekulation.



Deswegen nehme(n) wir (ich) an, dass Hechte grundsätzlich max. 1,40 groß werden, in sehr seltenen Fällen vielleicht auch 1,46 und als Outlyer mit Gendefekt auch mal 1,60 - wobei letztere überhaupt erstmal nachzuweisen wären. 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dass es besonders große, aus dem üblichen Rahmen fallende, Riesenhechte gibt, steht für mich unumstößlich fest.



Da kannste halten wie Schmidts Katze. Aber immerhin setzt sich da ja die Erkenntnis durch, dass Überzeugung eines nachvollziehbaren Fangberichtes bedarf...#6


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

werde nächstes Jahr mal häufiger gezielt auf unseren absoluten Ausnahmefisch angeln. Mal sehen was der so an das Maßband bringt. Nach meheren Aussagen soll es an der 140er Marke nicht scheitern. Wer weiß, viellleicht schaft er sogar noch 10 cm mehr.
Ach ja, der eine der diesen Hecht gesehen hat ist ein Bekannter von dem, der im Biggesee den 47Pfünder gefangen hat. Er hat diesen Hecht auch in Natura gesehen und meint das unser Hecht nicht kleiner sei. Also, mal sehen was da so geht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Thomas, kannst Du nährere Infos zu dem Fänger des 47er herausbekommen?
Gerade sowas wie Schnur, Stahlvorfach und selbermachen und testen, sowas ist sehr interessant!

Wie es hier im Forum in einem anderen Thread (zur Schnurtragkraft) schon klar heraustrat:
Es gibt Selbermacher und dabei oft sehr pedantisch werdende Mess+Kontrollfetischisten.
Und die anderen, die was kaufen, den Aufdruck einfach mal glauben, was meist ja auch reicht.
In den Fällen von den hier diskutierten (angenommenen) Riesenhechten leuchtet wohl jedem ein, dass man nur mit sehr stabilen und eben auch verläßlichen Gerät zum Drillerfolg kommen kann.
Ich bin deswegen sukzessive immer mehr zum Gerätefetischismus und sehr akribischer Kontrolle gekommen - aber wie ich so sehe: Das ist noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange! :m

Dieser Thread und die aufgeworfenen Faktoren mögen dem ein oder anderen Angler eine Anregung sein, und vlt. die Chance auf die Wahrung einer Chance bringen, die man ohne bewußte Vorbereitung wohl niemals wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

http://www.fisch-reuber-biggesee.de/

oder einfach Rekordhecht Biggesee bei onkel google eingeben.

Grüße


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Anders sieht das natürlich aus wenn der Fisch released werden soll. Dann ist für meinen Geschmack schnelles Handeln gefragt, was eventuell dazu führt das man eben keine tollen Bilder und 25 Zeugen hat. Dann muss man halt für sich selbst abwägen wie wichtig einem z.B. die Anerkennung als Rekordfisch ist. Eine Frage der persönlichen Entscheidung.
> .



Hi,
genau das ist mein Problem , meine Freundin ist nur bei schönem Wetter mit auf dem Boot ,  90% der Fänge muss ich alleine versorgen.
Und da ich jeden Fisch zurück setze aber trotzdem Bilder vom Fisch haben möchte mache ich meist die Bilder schon solange der Fisch noch im Wasser ist .
Wenn es möglich ist wird dieser auch im Wasser abgehakt , allerdings bringt mir diese Vorgehensweise immer bescheidene Bilder :q
Und daher kann ich auch nicht immer verlässliche Längenangaben machen.
Hier mal ein Beispiel , 12 cm Gummi , wie lang war der Hecht ??
Gruß Udo


----------



## MefoProf (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

97 cm


----------



## Ollek (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

78cm |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hi,
wäre zu schön ;-))
Mein größter Hecht misst bisher leider nur 96 cm ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ollek (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wäre zu schön ;-))
> Mein größter Hecht misst bisher leider nur 96 cm ;-))
> Gruß Udo



|bigeyes Na wie gross war er denn nun?? 

Nicht auf die Folter spannen :q


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Der hat etwa 65 bis 70 cm. Mehr geb ich der Sardelle nicht.


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hi,
74 cm .
Aber ist immer schwer sowas an Hand von Bilder zu schätzen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ollek (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 74 cm .



Ein Kumpel hatte dieses Jahr einen ähnlich grossen am Bodden, bis kurz vor der Landung ging alles glatt bis ein noch viel grösserer meinte der gehört nicht euch sondern mir.

|bigeyes Ganz evtl...könnte es sich hier um Dets Hecht gehandelt haben, aber im "Köderhecht" waren keine Haken und so zogen wir einen vollig zerbissenen ca. 70er Hecht heraus.

Leider hab ich in der Aufregung keine Fotos gemacht...

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ist für diese Länge sehr schlank, das drückt dann etwas auf den erwarteten Größenwert.
Wenn man die Größe des GuFis kennt, kann man schon gut schätzen.

Was mich aber gerade so regelrecht ansprang: :m
Für so einen Fall bräuchte man einen "Wassergrößenmesser" :vik:, irgendeinen nicht so erschreckliche Rahmen oder Maßstab, den man neben den Fisch halten kann, und danach erst keschert. Das wäre doch was, schonendstes Nachmessen, sicher nicht so auf den einen cm genau, aber streßfrei, weil er ja noch im Wasser ist. Vom Boot eigentlich einfach zu machen, der Uferrutscher hätte ja schon eher ein Transportmengenproblem.

Und die Fischfotos lebender, und noch mehr von noch gerade schwimmenden Fischen, sehen halt unvergleichlich viel natürlicher, lebendiger und schöner aus. 
Diese eingedellten Kadaverbäuche gewinnen nach meinem Dafürhalten keinen Schönheitspreis mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Leider hab ich in der Aufregung keine Fotos gemacht...


Man, Ollek, wieso nicht?  
Das sind doch die Sternstunden eines Fotografen, und mit Digital: 
Druff und Knipsen, was das Zeug hält! :m


----------



## Ollek (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Man, Ollek, wieso nicht?
> Das sind doch die Sternstunden eines Fotografen, und mit Digital:
> Druff und Knipsen, was das Zeug hält! :m



Der Hecht lag so vorm Boot wie der von Udo, ich dachte ne brauchste nich Knipsen zu lütte (Kumpel is Knipsfischer )

Hab die Kamera dann ausgemacht und wieder ab in die Jacke....

Und dann ging alles sehr schnell...Ähnlich deines Schwedenerlebnisses (war doch Schweden oder?) Eine Heidenfontäne vorm Boot und Kumpel auch gebrüllt das alle mithören konnten ringsum...da denkste nich mehr ans Knipsen.

Den grossen hätt ich sowieso nich mit drauf gekriegt (zwecks Keschern) aber die Wunden des 70er warn martialisch.
Vom Kopf bis Schwanzende und bis in die Organe...|bigeyes|bigeyes

Gruss


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ist für diese Länge sehr schlank, das drückt dann etwas auf den erwarteten Größenwert.
> Wenn man die Größe des GuFis kennt, kann man schon gut schätzen.


Hi,
mich wundern hier eh einige Bilder , egal ob vom Hecht oder vom Zander , die Fische sind alle bedeutent dicker als die , die ich fange.
Alle Zander oder Hechte die ich hier am Leukermeer fange sind extrem schlank .
Hier mal ein echt " langer " aber auch schmaler Zander, aber die meisten sehen eben so aus.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Besser kann man doch gar nicht bestätigen,
wie unterschiedlich die Fische abwachsen! :m
Ob das nur alleine am Futter liegt oder was noch alles ...

Ich vermute ja, dass es auch etwas mit der Wassertemperatur und den Vorteilen im jeweiligen Gewässer zu tun hat, Fische aus tiefen kalten Seen sind meistens sehr viel kompakter und dicker, der längere schlanke Fisch könnte mehr der Streckenschwimmer sein.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Und wie schon so oft auch hier gerne nochmal das Beispiel der beiden Baggersee-Welse:
Beide zum gleichen Zeitpunkt ins dasselbe Gewässer (50ha Baggersee) an derselben Stelle besetzt. 14 Jahre später hatte der eine bei 95cm knappe 5kg, der andere bei 1,67m über 27kg.
Das hat auch nichts mit genetischen Unterschieden zu tun, sondern rein mit der Ernährungsweise. Während der eine seinen festen Unterstand hatte (hab ihn dort beim Tauchen oft gesehen) und sich von dem ernährt hat, was zu ihm gekommen ist - war der andere ein Freiwasserjäger (gefangen auf nen 2kg Döbel), der auch Wasservögel nicht verschmäht hat.
Man stelle sich mal vor, wie groß beide hätten werden können in einem Gewässer mit viel Nahrung! :q


Bei den Hechten funktioniert das ebenso:
Der im Freiwasser lebende Maränen- oder Heringsfresser wird eben sehr viel schneller sehr viel größer, als der im Kraut lauernde Barsch-/Rotaugenjäger. Und da wird´s immer nochmal irgendwo einen geben, der größer ist als alle bisher dagewesenen. Fische haben halt kein Problem mit verkalkten Arterien oder sich verkürzenden Telomeren... solange die genug Futter bekommen können, wachsen die eben auch.


----------



## marcus7 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hi Foolishfarmer,

bist du dir überhaupt sicher das es sich bei dem kleinen Wels auch tatsächlich um denselben gehandelt hat wie der, der 14Jahre zuvor eingesetzt wurde? Wirklich gut wiedererkennen kann man einen Wels ja nun nicht wie z.B. einen Karpfen.
Kann es nicht auch sein das der kleine Wels später durch dritte in das Gewässer gekommen ist? 95cm Wels der über 14 Jahre alt ist hört sich echt etwas fragwürdig an.

lg marcus


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Servus,


marcus7 schrieb:


> bist du dir überhaupt sicher das es sich bei dem kleinen Wels auch tatsächlich um denselben gehandelt hat wie der, der 14Jahre zuvor eingesetzt wurde? Wirklich gut wiedererkennen kann man einen Wels ja nun nicht wie z.B. einen Karpfen.
> Kann es nicht auch sein das der kleine Wels später durch dritte in das Gewässer gekommen ist? 95cm Wels der über 14 Jahre alt ist hört sich echt etwas fragwürdig an.


Ja, ich bin sicher.  Ich brauch dafür auch keine Wiedererkennung durch Schuppen o.ä. - es reicht eine einfache Altersuntersuchung (Wirbel). Es gab nur einmal Welsbesatz in selbigem See. Und da die Jungtiere nicht 14 Jahre alt sein können, ist die Lage glasklar.
Zudem war dieser Wels nur das untere Ende. Wir haben natürlich mehr als nur den einen Wels gefangen. Die meisten lagen zwischen 1,10m und 1,20m. Ein paar größere und ein paar kleinere (alle ein Alter), sowie natürlich auch haufenweise Nachwuchs - die beiden genannten waren die beiden Extreme.


----------



## stichling-hunter (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Ich muss den Thread nochmal hoch holen, da ich am Wochenende auf Rügen war und dort im Gespräch von einem 1,50m+ Hecht mit rund 40kg gehört hab, welcher Ende Herbst mit der Angel gefangen worden sein soll.
Weiß da einer zufällig genaueres drüber bzw. etwas über den Wahrheitsgehalt? Ich bin dem allgemeinen Latein nämlich nicht so mächtig


----------



## Maik90 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

40 Kilo =) ich glaub das is auch bei 1,50+ ein bissl übertrieben


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

So beginnen Sagen...

Bereits gefangene Hechte mit ~1,50 lagen real bei ~25kg.

Wie realistisch dann 40kg für die gleiche Größe sind sollte jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> So beginnen Sagen...
> 
> Bereits gefangene Hechte mit ~1,50 lagen real bei ~25kg.
> 
> Wie realistisch dann 40kg für die gleiche Größe sind sollte jeder selbst entscheiden.



:m Geb ich dir Recht, allein 1,50m *und* 40 Kg lassen die Sache unglaubwürdig scheinen.

Wenn er wirklich schwer wäre würde er maximal 30 Kg haben, aber kein "Gramm" drüber

Gruss


----------



## Rocardoso spin (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Oder es war ein richtig dickes schwein,... 


im November is vom Fischer ein Hecht von 1,48cm gefangen worden mit Netz auf Rügen!!!  leider gibt es kein Foto u keine gewichtsangaben!!!

ich finde schade eigentlich,....


----------



## MefoProf (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Rocardoso spin schrieb:


> Oder es war ein richtig dickes schwein,...
> 
> 
> im November is vom Fischer ein Hecht von 1,48cm gefangen worden mit Netz auf Rügen!!!  leider gibt es kein Foto u keine gewichtsangaben!!!
> ...



Ist schon komisch, dass ausgerechnet bei angeblichen Rekordfsichen nie ein Foto gemacht wird.;+


----------



## Mayer82 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

so verschieden können die meldungen sein.

meine info zum hecht auf rügen war, gefangen auf köfi im breeger hafen und gewicht 26kg.
allerdings konnte es niemand bestätigen und bilder gibt es nicht.
kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob er es glaubt


----------



## Knispel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Kommen wir einmal über den Korpulenzfaktor. Dieser beträgt beim Hecht im Mittel 0,7 ( nach Schreckenbach ). Das bedeutet ein Hecht von 150 cm wiegt im Durchschnitt 23 - 24 kg. Er kann sich aber nach oben und unten verschieben ( Gewässerspezifisch ). Auch die 26 kg sind ohne weiteres Möglich, da läge der Wert bei 0,77. 
Bei dem angegebenen Gewicht 1,50 m und 40 kg ergibt das einen K - Wert von 1,19 - beim Hecht unmöglich .

Kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen, die Formel :
Korpulenzfaktor =  100 x Körpergewicht ( kg ) : Länge ( cm ) ³


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch, dass ausgerechnet bei angeblichen Rekordfsichen nie ein Foto gemacht wird.;+



Was ein Zufall... Vor allem seltsam wenn man bedenkt das die Fische ja auf jeden Fall entnommen werden.


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Mayer82 schrieb:


> so verschieden können die meldungen sein.
> 
> meine info zum hecht auf rügen war, gefangen auf köfi im breeger hafen und gewicht 26kg.



Also zumindest das ist glaubhaft da 26Kg bei 1,48m hinkommen.

Klick


----------



## Udo561 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hi,
meist ist es ja schon so das der Fänger selbst übertreibt und je mehr Leute die Geschichte weitererzählen je schwerer wird der Hecht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## waldschratnrw (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Fische sind die einzigen Lebewesen, die nach dem Tod noch enorm wachsen koennen:


----------



## taxel (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> Fische sind die einzigen Lebewesen, die nach dem Tod noch enorm wachsen koennen:



Dieser Zauber kann aber wirksam durch Fotos gebannt werden #6


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



taxel schrieb:


> Dieser Zauber kann aber wirksam durch Fotos gebannt werden #6



:q Über das schmale Brett würd ich nicht gehen bei so manchen "Langarmvertreter" Klick


----------



## Rocardoso spin (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch, dass ausgerechnet bei angeblichen Rekordfsichen nie ein Foto gemacht wird.;+


 


Jap,...da muss ich dir recht geben,..Hechte von 1,10-1,26-1,27-1,28cm sehe ich öfter im Jahr,..auch mal nen 1,35cm aber keinen ü 1,45cm,...u wenn höre ich auch nur davon u was ich nich selbst sehe glaube ich auch nix mehr,..hab schon zu oft u zuviele geschichten gehört. und am ende waren alle fische eher doch kleiner oder gar nich gefangen worden!!!#d


----------



## Udo561 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Hi,
ja , je mehr Leute die " Geschichte " erzählen um so größer wurde der Fisch :q
Selbst schon hier bei uns auf dem Campingplatz  erlebt , ich bekam erzählt das jemand einen Hecht von min. 120 cm im Leukermeer gefangen hätte , aber der Hecht hatte gerade mal 90 cm.
Woher ich das weiss ? 
Ich hatte ihn selber gefangen  :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Rocardoso spin (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja , je mehr Leute die " Geschichte " erzählen um so größer wurde der Fisch :q
> Selbst schon hier bei uns auf dem Campingplatz erlebt , ich bekam erzählt das jemand einen Hecht von min. 120 cm im Leukermeer gefangen hätte , aber der Hecht hatte gerade mal 90 cm.
> Woher ich das weiss ?
> ...


 


Hammer,....Udo,...#6

kommt mir voll bekannt vor,.....!!!

ich war mal mit nem kumpel mit boot draußen bis abends 24 uhr auf zander....!!! als nachts zum hafen kamen standen 2 oder 3 leute da,..naja egal dachte ich mir,..wir hatten 5 gute zander,...zwischen 65-75cm,...!!!

nächsten tag.....ich zum angelladen bißchen mit den leuten so quatschen u da bekomm ich promt die story zu hören!!

" Gestern abend btw nacht sind zwei angler in den hafen gekommen mit guten zander,....ich fragte echt,..u wie groß waren die zander fragte ich. Ja du meinte er....so um die 80-90 cm aber alles nur riesen Fische!!!

Da hab ich nur geschmunzelt u sie im glauben gelassen....#d

Fazit: Gerüchte u wachsene Fischgrößen gehen schneller als die Polizei um!!!:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*



Rocardoso spin schrieb:


> Hammer,....Udo,...#6
> 
> kommt mir voll bekannt vor,.....!!
> 
> Fazit: Gerüchte u wachsene Fischgrößen gehen schneller als die Polizei um!!!:vik:


Hi,
ja , aber leider werden durch solche Gerüchte viele Gewässer  anschließend überfischt , nur weil so ein paar Deppen Dinge erzählen die sie nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen haben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Rocardoso spin (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

hmmmmm....   das würde ich nich sagen,...denn du weißt doch genau,...angeln is nich gleich angeln,..da können 20 boote rausfahren u nix fangen oder viell ein fisch von 50cm u der zweite u dritte tag bringt auch nix,..u schon wars das mit dem strohfeuer...!!


----------



## Udo561 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

Na ja , mein Hausgewässer ist ein etwas größerer Baggersee , da macht es sich schon bemerkbar wenn auf einmal an einem Wochenende 10 Boote auf dem Wasser sind.
Da braucht dann nur einer einen größeren Hecht zu fangen , alle anderen bekommen das mit und schon verdoppelt sich die Anzahl der Boote in der kommenden Woche.
Na ja , jetzt wird hier eh gebaggert , die Fische sind alle in die Maas abgewandert 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Rocardoso spin (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hecht 160cm!!!!*

ja im see oder teich sieht das schon etwas anders aus,....kenne ich vom karpfenangeln,..hatte eine gute stelle gehabt,...u das sprach sich gleich rum u schon war diese stelle immer besetzt,..zum kotzen sowas,.....das lustige war nur,..dass da keiner gefangen hatte außer ich......grund: ich hatte ganz andere köder wie die!!!

aber das stimmt schon was du da sagst. aber im strelasund hab ich jetzt nich mehr so die probleme mit. obwohl es doch ab u zu vorkommt das man sich gerne auf meine stelle sich stellt!!!


----------

